# On which channels do you have audio dropouts?



## veryoldschool

Seems like a good time to get a list of which HD MPEG-4 channels are still giving problems.

So, it's fairly well known that there are problems with the SAT feed that gives us audio dropouts on all MPEG-4 receivers with Dolby 5.1.
These dropouts have nothing to do with the hardware on our end, regardless of what DirecTV customer service may try to tell you.

If you have more than a random dropout every so often, then please post what channel is doing this and maybe the time/program you were watching, along with how many there were.

Things that will affect how bad these may be are whether you have Dolby set, and whether you're using your TV speakers, or running through an Audio Video Receiver. Some AVRs react much worse to these errors in the SAT feed than other AVRs, but the true source of the problem looks to be from the MPEG-2 to MPEG-4 conversion process on the uplink.

The goal here is to gather useful data to point DirecTV to where they need to focus, much like rubbing a dog's nose in something to get his attention.

Please leave the rants,*****ing, etc. to one of the other threads, as "we know" it is frustrating but posting it here will only get in the way of "mining the data" and could become counter productive to the goal of this thread.

*DirecTV has asked us to post which Audio Video Receiver we're using, as this affects the frequency and duration of the dropouts*


----------



## RAD

Ones I know I've heard the drops on are (all HD channels with DD5.1 enabled on the STB):

229 HGTV
244 SciFy
546 Showtime West
202 CNN


----------



## jimmie57

Many.
The ones I can think of right off the top of my head are:
Conus
206
209
218
245
248
282
355
547
Locals
2
11
13

It is definitely worse on the programs that are live for me.


----------



## veryoldschool

OK this looks like it's starting out on the right track.

Local HD channels are run through different uplinks, so maybe it would be helpful to list them separately from the nationals.

Perhaps this would work:

CONUS
xxx
xxx
xxx

Locals in [your market]
xx
xx
xx

For those that don't have these, there is no need to post it.

I know not all of the channels I watch and at the times I'm watching have audio dropouts.

Sometimes there may only be one in the show, so this I would call random and not worth posting.

Those that do have these know well they aren't random and can be very annoying.

These are the channels to post about.

Thanks,


----------



## kiknwing

Versus 
TNT 
Fox News 
CNN

Local channels - Salt Lake City
NBC 5


----------



## Indiana627

HGTV HD 229 (a LOT of them).


----------



## sigma1914

They're VERY quick, but I get them randomly on:

ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
TRAV HD
SHOW WEST HD
YES HD
DISCOVERY HD
FOOD HD
HGTV HD



Our locals seem pretty good.


----------



## bigzeto

ESPN
Food Network
TNT
Some of the Starz channels. I'll verify which ones and update.


----------



## bjamin82

Every Channel that is HD. Including shows recorded on DVR. There are even drops on VOD.


----------



## john18

CNN HD
SyFy HD
Food HD
TNT HD
MSNBC HD
ESPN HD
Versus HD (Although I usually only watch during hockey season)
Discovery HD
Science HD

I'm pretty sure that I have seen it on all of those and that is the majority of my viewing. The only possible addition would be the HBO HD channels, but memory fails on that at the moment.

The channels above are problems on my living room setup, which consists of a HR24-200 outputting HDMI to an Onkyo TX-SR806 AV Receiver and then via HDMI to a Sony KDS-60A2000.


----------



## weaver6

242 USA
244 Syfy
245 TNT
265 A&E

Probably more, but those are the ones I can think of off hand. Optical out to a harmon/kardon AVR 247.


----------



## BKC

Every HD channel I tune to. 

Finally did it huh Stuart? lol


----------



## veryoldschool

bjamin82 said:


> Every Channel that is HD. Including shows recorded on DVR. There are even drops on VOD.





BKC said:


> Every HD channel I tune to.
> 
> Finally did it huh Stuart? lol


These posts are completely useless to everybody.

Without giving channels you're simply wasting everyone time, which in the end will have anyone from DirecTV turning away from reading this thread and so you're only prolonging the problem.

Don't BE THE PROBLEM,

but instead become PART OF THE SOLUTION to the problem.


----------



## BKC

veryoldschool said:


> These posts are completely useless to everybody.
> 
> Without giving channels you're simply wasting everyone time, which in the end will have anyone from DirecTV turning away from reading this thread and so you're only prolonging the problem.
> 
> Don't BE THE PROBLEM,
> 
> but instead become PART OF THE SOLUTION to the problem.


wth? I'm being completely serious. EVERY HD channel I tune into has audio dropouts. Do you want a list of 50 or so channels? I don't watch SD so I have no idea about those.


----------



## Die Hard

Nationals
206 ESPNHD
209 ESPN2 HD
229 HGTVHD 
242 USAHD
245 TNTHD
247 TBSHD

Locals
2- FOX

With DD on, I recieve on average 3 per hour.

With DD turned off, I still get some audio drops, but have also noticed some pixelation in place of the audio drop at the time off the hour that I would usually expect get an audio drop.

Watched a 2 hour Pay Per View movie, DD on, with no audio dropouts.
I can't watch 2 hours of any regular movie/show without several audio dropouts, so why none on a PPV movie?


----------



## trdrjeff

SPEED 
VS 
FOODnetwork
HGTV
BRAVO
ESPN
ESPN2
FX

Local 
FOX


----------



## veryoldschool

BKC said:


> wth? I'm being completely serious. EVERY HD channel I tune into has audio dropouts. Do you want a list of 50 or so channels? I don't watch SD so I have no idea about those.


Since with the channels I watch, they are few and far between, I'd ask you, and others, not to list the DirecTV HD channel lineup, but instead list the channels you watch that these are most frequent on.

I too must have maybe 50 HD channels I watch and simply don't have them to any great degree other than my one local NBC, which seems hopeless as most of it is on their end, and DirecTV can't do anything about it.

*And to the others that are posting, Thank you.
You are doing exactly what is the goal of the thread.*


----------



## BKC

Speed
ESPN
ESPN2
USA
FX
HGTV
NGO
Science channel
SYFY
Discovery
Showtime

Just to name a few off the top of my head. It would be easier to name the ones I don't have audio drops on. That would be NBC, ABC, FOX distant networks out of NY. I might get one now and then from those three but not many. 

All of these started last October.

Edit to add the free Showtime they gave me to shut me up. lol


----------



## hasan

242 USA Network (a majority of my evening viewing and recording) 5-7 p.m. M-F when NCIS is on. I record every episode. When played back, they always have a few drop outs. So does every other series I record on USA network.

245 TNT: Bones recordings always seem to have a few dropouts per hour.

356 MSNBC, Morning Joe recorded every day M-F 5-8 a.m. Central. Again, some drop outs, not as frequent as USA network.

202 CNN, a few at various times, not nearly as many as USA network.

284 Science Channel, Almost no drop outs at all.

562 MGM no drop outs at all.

Most VOD: no drop outs, no matter what channel they were taken from.

One word of caution. Since my viewing is so skewed, there could be awful drop outs on channels I don't watch often, and I wouldn't notice them.

Since I record a LOT of USA network, I'm reporting a lot of drop outs there. 

Also keep in mind, that 99% of the time, I'm watching recordings,no matter what program I'm viewing, not live.


----------



## bigzeto

If anybody is watching the Mets-Braves game on ESPN, there was just a drop in the bottom of the 1st inning when Alex Gonzalez was batting. I'm posting this about 1 minute after the dropout.

ETA: I re-wound it and found exactly where the dropout was. It's when Oral Hershiser says the word "velocity" and the count is 1-1. You can't really hear the word because it drops out. I turned off Dolby Digital and it doesn't completely eliminate the dropout, but it's not nearly as bad.


----------



## bigzeto

Another dropout in the bottom of the 2nd inning while Jason Heyward was at bat. I can't believe some people don't get these dropouts.


----------



## gitarzan

CNNHD

About wasting time...How exactly is this list any different then the same channels others have been reporting in other threads for nearly a year now? DirecTV shold already know which channels have problems and if they don't shame on them.


----------



## RAD

I decided to try something. I recorded Penn & Teller Bull**** first on the east coast feed and then the west coast feed. I used two different HR24-500's, one for each feed. When I played them back one was via the local recording, the other was via MRV. I was listening to the audio via TOSLINK to an Onkyo TX-NR901 with Dolby Digital 5.1 enabled. 

Now here's the interesting thing, both recordings had a total of 5 dropouts and all of them were at the same point in the program, east and west feeds. The times were about 1:36, 3:58, 20:47, 22:16 and 23:40 and the audio dropped at exactly the same point. 

OK, so does that mean that the problem was with the source at Showtime or is there something about the audio data stream that has something in it that's freaking out the hardware at DirecTV?


----------



## 24Flames

Cartoon network - HD. 3-6 second audio drop outs (static/hissing) have been occurring on and off for 2-3 months on this channel for us. 

Funny thing is, we upgraded to MRV about 3 weeks ago and the tech replaced my dish, the switches, and I received two new receivers. Yet the audio drop out problem continues with the new receivers.....and the problem continues on my old receivers they didn't swap out.

It's definitely a DIRECTV problem.


----------



## sigma1914

RAD said:


> I decided to try something. I recorded Penn & Teller Bull**** first on the east coast feed and then the west coast feed. I used two different HR24-500's, one for each feed. When I played them back one was via the local recording, the other was via MRV. I was listening to the audio via TOSLINK to an Onkyo TX-NR901 with Dolby Digital 5.1 enabled.
> 
> Now here's the interesting thing, both recordings had a total of 5 dropouts and all of them were at the same point in the program, east and west feeds. The times were about 1:36, 3:58, 20:47, 22:16 and 23:40 and the audio dropped at exactly the same point.
> 
> OK, so does that mean that the problem was with the source at Showtime or is there something about the audio data stream that has something in it that's freaking out the hardware at DirecTV?


When did you record the Showtime West HD feed? If it was Thursday night/early Friday, I can compare mine.


----------



## bigzeto

Fox Sports Southwest HD

Just had a drop out. I'm pretty sure there are channels that I don't experience dropouts, but I need to pay attention to which ones.


----------



## RAD

sigma1914 said:


> When did you record the Showtime West HD feed? If it was Thursday night/early Friday, I can compare mine.


West coast recording was midnight 00:00CDT on 7/30, east coast was 21:00CDT on 7/29, three hours earlier.


----------



## sigma1914

RAD said:


> West coast recording was midnight 00:00CDT on 7/30, east coast was 21:00CDT on 7/29, three hours earlier.


I recorded that west feed. I just did a quick run through (skipping to around times you noted) and had the same drop points. I'm connected via HDMI from a HR24-100 through a Yamaha RX-V465 with DD on. Luckily, the Yamaha handles drops very well with a very very quick drop.


----------



## veryoldschool

RAD said:


> West coast recording was midnight 00:00CDT on 7/30, east coast was 21:00CDT on 7/29, three hours earlier.


I watch Penn & Teller too, and this week there was a problem that I don't normally see. I was using it to check the fix in the HR24.
If you got the same glitches on both east [what I watched] and west airing, it kind of sounds like it was from Showtime.
Not wanting to let DirecTV off the hook, but if they're given garbage, then that is all they can give us.


----------



## TBlazer07

Just about all that I watch. I obviously don't watch them all.

Watched a couple USA (Royal Pains) and Food network shows today and they were horrible. Loaded with dropouts. Get it occasionally on nbc, cbs, abc & fox (NY).


----------



## RAD

veryoldschool said:


> I watch Penn & Teller too, and this week there was a problem that I don't normally see. I was using it to check the fix in the HR24.
> If you got the same glitches on both east [what I watched] and west airing, it kind of sounds like it was from Showtime.
> Not wanting to let DirecTV off the hook, but if they're given garbage, then that is all they can give us.


That may be the case. But I've heard the drops on Showtime West for as long as I can remember. So if it's a case of Showtime being the source of the problem then I'd have to guess that it's been a problem with Showtime all along and that all MSO's are having the same issue then.


----------



## hasan

TBlazer07 said:


> Just about all that I watch. I obviously don't watch them all.
> 
> Watched a couple USA (Royal Pains) and Food network shows today and they were horrible. Loaded with dropouts. Get it occasionally on nbc, cbs, abc & fox (NY).


A couple questions (since Royal Pains, among several others are on USA and represent a large portion of my viewing.)

1. Were these live, or recordings. I watch almost only recordings.

2. What is "horrible". How about a rough estimation of frequency like 3 or 4 per half hour or hour or whatever. The rate (even roughly approximated) is a lot more informative than a conclusion (like "horrible").

From USA network viewers, (me included), I get the impression that this may be one of the worst offenders, but it would help if we could compare approximate frequency for a give show. I record:

Royal Pains
Burn Notice
White Collar
Covert Affairs
NCIS re-runs

Lie to Me (Fox 17 LIL)

TNT:

Leverage
Memphis Beat
The Closer
Rizzoli & Isles

A&E:

The Glades

History HD:

Chasing Mummies

CNN-HD :

Fareed Zakaria's Global Public Square (Sunday's only)

I also record M-F, Morning Joe (MSNBC-HD, he Dan Patrick Show, (on 334 HD) and Mike and Mike in the Morning (209?), but I rarely watch the entirety of each show. I wouldn't rely on any observations of frequency on any of these, as I frequently just sample a few minutes here and there.

I'll make up a chart of these programs so I can note the drop out frequency as we watch the recordings. I can then report the frequency of the drop outs for each one. A caveat, however: I use 30 sec SKIP on commercials, so if there is a drop out in a commercial, I'm going to miss that count.


----------



## veryoldschool

hasan said:


> I record:
> 
> Royal Pains
> Burn Notice
> White Collar
> Covert Affairs
> Lie to Me (Fox 17 LIL)
> 
> TNT:
> Leverage
> Memphis Beat
> Rizzoli & Isles
> 
> A&E:
> The Glades
> 
> I'll make up a chart of these programs so I can note the drop out frequency as we watch the recordings. I can then report the frequency of the drop outs for each one. A caveat, however: I use 30 sec SKIP on commercials, so if there is a drop out in a commercial, I'm going to miss that count.


This would be interesting as the ones I left in your list, I record too.


----------



## hyde76

All HD channels. I've given up watching anything and listening through the stereo. I like my HR20-700 but this is not cool.


----------



## zamzickles

SyFy
Speed


----------



## Die Hard

hasan said:


> A couple questions (since Royal Pains, among several others are on USA and represent a large portion of my viewing.)
> 
> 1. Were these live, or recordings. I watch almost only recordings.
> 
> 2. What is "horrible". How about a rough estimation of frequency like 3 or 4 per half hour or hour or whatever. The rate (even roughly approximated) is a lot more informative than a conclusion (like "horrible").
> 
> From USA network viewers, (me included), I get the impression that this may be one of the worst offenders, but it would help if we could compare approximate frequency for a give show. I record:
> 
> Royal Pains
> Burn Notice
> White Collar
> Covert Affairs
> NCIS re-runs
> 
> Lie to Me (Fox 17 LIL)
> 
> TNT:
> 
> Leverage
> Memphis Beat
> The Closer
> Rizzoli & Isles
> 
> A&E:
> 
> The Glades
> 
> History HD:
> 
> Chasing Mummies
> 
> CNN-HD :
> 
> Fareed Zakaria's Global Public Square (Sunday's only)
> 
> I also record M-F, Morning Joe (MSNBC-HD, he Dan Patrick Show, (on 334 HD) and Mike and Mike in the Morning (209?), but I rarely watch the entirety of each show. I wouldn't rely on any observations of frequency on any of these, as I frequently just sample a few minutes here and there.
> 
> I'll make up a chart of these programs so I can note the drop out frequency as we watch the recordings. I can then report the frequency of the drop outs for each one. A caveat, however: I use 30 sec SKIP on commercials, so if there is a drop out in a commercial, I'm going to miss that count.


All my receivers are "H" models, so obviously I don't do any recording.
I hear the audio dropouts during the programs and on commercials. 
I average 3 to 4 dropouts per hour and yes some of our watching includes the USAHD network, to include NCIS, Burn Notice, White Collar, Covert Affairs and Royal Pains. 
Occasionally some of the audio dropouts can be associated with a slight picture stutter or some pixelation. 
Also, lately, I've noticed I'll get some pixelation (without an audio drop) at least once every hour or two. Has anyone else noticed this lately?


----------



## BKC

hyde76 said:


> All HD channels. I've given up watching anything and listening through the stereo. I like my HR20-700 but this is not cool.


You are going to get chastised for this


----------



## bjamin82

veryoldschool said:


> These posts are completely useless to everybody.
> 
> Without giving channels you're simply wasting everyone time, which in the end will have anyone from DirecTV turning away from reading this thread and so you're only prolonging the problem.
> 
> Don't BE THE PROBLEM,
> 
> but instead become PART OF THE SOLUTION to the problem.


EVERY CHANNEL... I'm not being an ass... I am serious... EVERY CHANNEL. So if you would like, I will print out every HD channel D* has in a post, but since we are all very aware of EVERY HD Channel D* has, that would be a WASTE OF MY TIME.


----------



## BKC

bjamin82 said:


> EVERY CHANNEL... I'm not being an ass... I am serious... EVERY CHANNEL. So if you would like, I will print out every HD channel D* has in a post, but since we are all very aware of EVERY HD Channel D* has, that would be a WASTE OF MY TIME.


I tried to tell him the same thing but he doesn't want to hear it because it doesn't match what happens on his. I too have them on every HD channel I tune to. Looks like it happens to more than just you and I too.


----------



## bjamin82

Here is my complete list of HD channels that I hear audio drops outs on. I hope this helps... :lol:


A&E HD
ABC Family HD
Animal Planet HD
BET HD
Big Ten Network HD
Biography HD
Bravo HD
Cartoon Network
CBS College Sports Network HD
Cinemax HD East
Cinemax HD West
CMT HD
CNBC HD+
CNN HD
Comedy Central HD
Crime & Investigation HD
Discovery Channel HD
Disney Channel HD
Disney XD HD
Encore East HD
ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
ESPNews HD
ESPNU HD
Food Network HD
Fox Business Network HD
Fox News Channel HD
Fuel TV HD
FX HD
Golf Channel HD
Hallmark Channel HD
Hallmark Movie Channel HD
HBO HD East
HBO HD West
HBO2 East HD
HBO Zone HD
HD Theater
HDNet
HDNet Movies
HGTV-HD
History Channel HD
Lifetime HD
MGM HD
MLB Channel HD
MSNBC HD 
MTV HD
National Geographic Channel HD
NBA.TV HD
NFL Network HD
NHL Network HD
Nick HD
Palladia
Planet Green HD
Showtime 2 HD
Showtime Beyond HD
Showtime Extreme HD
Showtime HD
Showtime HD West
Showtime Next HD
Showtime Showcase HD
Showtime Women HD
Smithsonian Channel HD
Speed Channel HD
Spike HD
Starz Cinema HD
Starz Comedy HD
Starz Edge HD
Starz HD East
Starz HD West
Starz Kids & Family HD
Starz in Black HD
Syfy HD
TBS in HD
Telefutura HD West
Tennis Channel HD
The 101 HD
The Science Channel HD
The Weather Channel HD
TLC HD
TMC HD
TMC Xtra HD East
TNT HD
Travel Channel HD
Universal HD
Univision HD East
USA Network HD
Versus HD
VH1 HD
WGN America HD
YES HD
ABC HD East
ABC HD West
CBS HD East
CBS HD West
FOX HD East
FOX HD West
NBC HD East
NBC HD West
Altitude HD
CSN Bay Area HD
CSN California HD
CSN Chicago HD
CSN Mid-Atlantic HD
CSN New England HD
FS Arizona HD
FS Detroit HD
FS Florida HD
FS Midwest HD
FS North HD
FSN Northwest HD
FSN Pittsburgh HD
FSN Rocky Mountain HD
FS South HD
FS Southwest HD
FS West HD
Madison Square Garden HD
MASN HD
MSG PLUS HD
NESN HD
Prime Ticket HD
SportsNet New York HD
SportSouth HD
SportsTime Ohio HD
Sun Sports HD
FS Cincinnati HD
FS Ohio HD


----------



## bjamin82

Oh, don't for get about PPV, and VOD. Do I need to list those too?


----------



## sigma1914

Amazing...you watch all of those?


----------



## bjamin82

sigma1914 said:


> Amazing...you watch all of those?


Within a given week, yup... between my wife, the babysitter, the baseball package so all RSN...

Come on guys... even the D* channel 101 has audio issues.. the excuse of "we just re broadcast what we get" is bull. Its been 9 months a least.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Far too many to keep track of. I'm hearing drops everyday now.


----------



## sigma1914

bjamin82 said:


> Within a given week, yup... between my wife, the babysitter, the baseball package so all RSN...
> 
> Come on guys... even the D* channel 101 has audio issues.. the excuse of "we just re broadcast what we get" is bull. Its been 9 months a least.


I wasn't disputing they didn't happen on every channel...I was shocked someone watches every channel.


----------



## veryoldschool

OK, now we have the whole DirecTV HD channel line up listed and now maybe we can move on to more productive posts.

Someone asked if I had any updates and I said I had sent a message but not heard a reply.

Today's reply in part:


> Actually I have been following the thread all along and you've been handling it great even after getting harassed here and there. The issue does have a great deal of attention internally and work is being done on certain sources / markets to clean things up. However some programs or live events will still have bad Dolby packets coming into us.
> 
> Your thoughts on the subject of if it's a box issue are correct. The problem was not introduced in a download back in November as so many insist it was. We are still looking into the HR24 though. Drives failing and signal issues can result in audio problems but you will normally have other video / trickplay issues.
> 
> What we are very interested in is how different AVRs respond to the Dolby frames since it's clear there's differences. So if you can just ask them what make and model their AVR is that would be great.


As you can see they are reading these threads and trying to resolve the problem.

Besides the HD channels, would you all add what AVR you're using or if this is just your TV.


----------



## RAD

I hear the issue on H21-100, H21-200, HR24-500, HR23-700 and HR22-100, basically all the STB's that I have. On the H21's I use MRV to playback from a HD DVR so at least we know that it's in the data that's being recorded on the harddrive and not in the audio decode on the HD DVR. 

The AVR's are Sony STR-DA50ES, Onkyo TX-NR901 and Denon AVR_891. I can eliminate the AVR from the equation since even through the TV's audio speakers I can hear a slight breakup in the audio at the point where the AVR's experience their dropout. 

I see there's another showing ot Bull**** on Showtime east/west tomorrow night. I have scheduled to record those showings again to see if the audio breakup happens again at the same spots where the broke up on prior recordings. Maybe you can get your DirecTV contact to also monitor things at their broadcast center to see if it's coming from Showtime as you said in your response or if the signal is clean there and being corupted within DirecTV's infrastructure.


----------



## swans

HR20-100 digital optical audio cable to JVC RX-7010VBK

SciHD, Morgan Freeman's Through the Wormhole
TNTHD, Rizzoli and Isles, The Closer, Saving Grace
DSCHD, Sharkbite Beach
SyFyHD, Warehouse 13, Eureka
USAHD, Covert Affairs, Psych
NGCHD, Man-Made
TBSHD, My Boys

NOTE: Pretty much every show I have watched since the start of this thread (about 2-3 hours/day) has had at least 1 audio drop-out. I would say on average 2-4 per 1 hour show.


----------



## sigma1914

veryoldschool said:


> OK, now we have the whole DirecTV HD channel line up listed and now maybe we can move on to more productive posts.
> 
> Someone asked if I had any updates and I said I had sent a message but not heard a reply.
> 
> Today's reply in part:
> 
> As you can see they are reading these threads and trying to resolve the problem.
> 
> Besides the HD channels, would you all add what AVR you're using or if this is just your TV.


I'm connected via HDMI from a HR24-100 through a Yamaha RX-V465 with DD on. Luckily, the Yamaha handles drops very well with a very very quick drop. I'll try and post a video this week. Basically, the Yamaha front display shows 3 to 6 squares representing each speaker that's outputting. When there's a drop, the squares flash very quickly...literally a half second.


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> I'm connected via HDMI from a HR24-100 through a Yamaha RX-V465 with DD on. Luckily, the Yamaha handles drops very well with a very very quick drop. I'll try and post a video this week. Basically, the Yamaha front display shows 3 to 6 squares representing each speaker that's outputting. When there's a drop, the squares flash very quickly...literally a half second.


This is much like my Sony STR-DE898, where its DD5.1 blue light will blink and then scroll the type of Dolby it picked up again on the front panel display.
I've used a loaner Sony STR-DH710 that doesn't have a light for DD5.1, so only the display shows its status and this model is much less sensitive and only trips on longer/larger dropouts, which ends up being that I can hear dropouts that the AVR doesn't indicate.


----------



## bjamin82

HR22-100 connected via Optical to Samsung HT-BD1250


----------



## john18

VOS, do you need us to add the D* requested information in our original post, add it separately or if the information is in our signature that is sufficient?


----------



## veryoldschool

Why what AVR you're using makes a difference.

From the two models I've used, it's clear the sensitivity of them is different. 

One will show a loss of DD5.1 that is so short that I can't hear it and the other doesn't show the loss of DD5.1 when I can hear one.

The cycle time of losing & regaining Dolby are the same and very quick, so the length of the dropout is very short.

It clear there are other AVRs that their cycle time is much longer.

It seems like the worst case would be to have an AVR that is very sensitive and has a long cycle time, as it would trip on a bad bit that wouldn't be heard and then create a dropout that you wouldn't normally hear, while it cycles through losing & regaining the Dolby signal.


----------



## veryoldschool

john18 said:


> VOS, do you need us to add the D* requested information in our original post, add it separately or if the information is in our signature that is sufficient?


I would guess posting it in one of your posts would suffice.
Let's make it easy for them to collect the information and not expect them to search through our setup links.


----------



## sigma1914

Maybe videos would help, too.


----------



## veryoldschool

sigma1914 said:


> Maybe videos would help, too.


"Maybe", but I think they know the issue quite well by now.


----------



## tsduke

I really get the dropouts on too many channels to list, but here's a few of the HD channels watched most often by our family that have them.

ESPN
SPEED
FX
FOOD
HGTV
TNT
TBS

My AVR is a is a Denon 2310. The dropouts on it are much shorter than the Onkyo 674 I used to have, but still very annoying.

A comment on the Directv quote about Dish having these dropouts. I have watched a lot of both because some family has Dish. I have yet to hear them on Dish. Also tried recording same show on both systems and I can't find the dropouts on Dish. I also had Dish 2 years ago and never had them like with Directv. I also don't hear them on cable.


----------



## BKC

That email VoS posted is the biggest bunch of fluff I've ever seen. That's exactly what they do every time I talk to them. They agree with everything you say and try to make you feel important. Then give you a "task" to do so you stay off their backs for awhile.


----------



## sigma1914

veryoldschool said:


> "Maybe", but I think they know the issue quite well by now.


I meant in order to display how good/bad some AVR units may handle it.


----------



## veryoldschool

BKC said:


> That email VoS posted is the biggest bunch of fluff I've ever seen. That's exactly what they do every time I talk to them. They agree with everything you say and try to make you feel important. Then give you a "task" to do so you stay off their backs for awhile.


It's either that, or the Broadcast Center engineer in Denver simply doesn't agree with you.


----------



## veryoldschool

tsduke said:


> A comment on the Directv quote about Dish having these dropouts. I have watched a lot of both because some family has Dish. I have yet to hear them on Dish. Also tried recording same show on both systems and I can't find the dropouts on Dish. I also had Dish 2 years ago and never had them like with Directv. I also don't hear them on cable.


I left Dish seven years ago, so I don't know first hand about them. There have been posts here from one or more that say they do have them. Cable doesn't have them because they don't use MPEG-4.


----------



## BKC

How long before this thread gets closed because it isn't the message DTV or some people here want to hear? lol


----------



## veryoldschool

BKC said:


> How long before this thread gets closed because it isn't the message DTV or some people here want to hear? lol


Currently I'd guess only inappropriate posts will get deleted.
I also believe the fact that this is a sticky shows what the forum thinks of this issue. YMMV


----------



## BKC

Actually stickies are very hard to notice. I only found this one because it was posted in the other thread. It took me forever to actually find it was even in the same forum. I thought it had been tucked away in the corner some place. Now when the other thread sinks I bet there will be a lot of people won't find this at all and that's a shame but at least it will meet the goal of not as many complaints.


----------



## sigma1914

BKC said:


> Actually stickies are very hard to notice. I only found this one because it was posted in the other thread. It took me forever to actually find it was even in the same forum. I thought it had been tucked away in the corner some place. Now when the other thread sinks I bet there will be a lot of people won't find this at all and that's a shame but at least it will meet the goal of not as many complaints.


Have you ever used a forum before?  Stickies put topics at the top of their sub forum. In plain sight. Right there. Until unstickied.


----------



## veryoldschool

OK, maybe it is time to get: :backtotop

The thread is here and it isn't going away so let's post the information to help get the problem resolved.
If you don't think the thread is worth your time, then don't post and let the rest offer up their information to try and help.


----------



## BKC

sigma1914 said:


> Have you ever used a forum before?  Stickies put topics at the top of their sub forum. In plain sight. Right there. Until unstickied.


You mean you actually look at the stickies? As far as using forums, I would be willing to bet I use way more than you do.


----------



## BKC

veryoldschool said:


> OK, maybe it is time to get: :backtotop
> 
> The thread is here and it isn't going away so let's post the information to help get the problem resolved.
> If you don't think the thread is worth your time, then don't post and let the rest offer up their information to try and help.


I was chastised by someone that thought I was trying to control the direction of the other thread because I was the OP. You aren't trying to do that are you?


----------



## RAD

VOS, as another data point, I compared the recordings on two different model HD DVR's on Friday's showing of Eureka. Both DVR's had drop out in the audio at the same spots. Sorry I'm not buying the issue it's the STB argument since we're talking about STB's made by different manufactures running what I assume is slightly different software since -100 -200 and -700's all have their own software downloads. Also the HR20's have a totally different chipset then the HR21/22/23's which again IMHO points away from the STB's and back to something in DirecTV's infrastructure.


----------



## Dagmandt

I have an HR21 and HR22. The HR22 is hooked up to the tv speakers, no perceptible dropout. The HR21 is hooked up to my Onkyo home theater receiver. The dropout lasts for a couple seconds each time. It happens on all HD channels we watch generally several times per show. On some channels it happens every 5 minutes or so. DD is enabled on both receivers. 

FOOD
HGTV
Local Channels 4,5,7,11 

Many more


----------



## RAD

Dagmandt said:


> I have an HR21 and HR22. The HR22 is hooked up to the tv speakers, no perceptible dropout.


Try this, record the same program on both DVR's on a channel that you normally have the problem with. When you hear it through your AVR note the time then go to your TV and play it back there. If your setup operates like mine you'll be able to hear a very quick audio glitch via the TV's audio at the point where the Onkyo loses it's audio.


----------



## veryoldschool

RAD said:


> VOS, as another data point, I compared the recordings on two different model HD DVR's on Friday's showing of Eureka. Both DVR's had drop out in the audio at the same spots. Sorry I'm not buying the issue it's the STB argument since we're talking about STB's made by different manufactures running what I assume is slightly different software since -100 -200 and -700's all have their own software downloads. Also the HR20's have a totally different chipset then the HR21/22/23's which again IMHO points away from the STB's and back to something in DirecTV's infrastructure.


I hope you haven't thought "I'm selling" that it's the DirecTV receivers. It isn't.
What I think is a difference is while we all get the same feed, and it is the source of the problem, the Audio Video Receiver we are using will give us different results.
The type we use can change the frequency and duration of the dropouts.
From the two AVRs that I've used:
One will trip on a glitch that I can't hear and the other won't trip on ones I can hear.
Both lose and recover quickly.
From reading about others that have clicking relays, etc. these look to have a longer recover time than mine. If these are also as sensitive as the one I have that trips on ones I can't hear, then these are the ones that would increase the frequency and duration of the dropouts, compared to others.


----------



## RAD

veryoldschool said:


> I hope you haven't thought "I'm selling" that it's the DirecTV receivers. It isn't.


Good since I wasn't sure on your prior post with the response from DirecTV that had _"Your thoughts on the subject of if it's a box issue are correct."_. Could you then please clearify that sentence since to me it sounds like DirecTV's saying it's the STB and not on their end.


----------



## veryoldschool

RAD said:


> Good since I wasn't sure on your prior post with the response from DirecTV that had _"Your thoughts on the subject of if it's a box issue are correct."_. Could you then please clearify that sentence since to me it sounds like DirecTV's saying it's the STB and not on their end.


This was in context of the other thread that is now closed. The OP claimed these dropouts were due to a software update.
I took a lot of heat trying to redirect the source to the SAT feed, and not any model DirecTV receiver or any software update.
So the part you quoted, is that DirecTV is saying it isn't our STB or any software update that is the problem, but is in the SAT feed, on their end.


----------



## RAD

OK, thanks.


----------



## Intelanot27

One of the things I've noticed that I find very interesting are on my recorded shows and also live shows that if you rewind back to the audio dropout point it is very often gone, not always but alot.


----------



## veryoldschool

Intelanot27 said:


> One of the things I've noticed that I find very interesting are on my recorded shows and also live shows that if you rewind back to the audio dropout point it is very often gone, not always but alot.


What model DirecTV receiver is this on?
Currently there is still a problem like this with the HR24-500. This is a software problem that will be resolved with the next update coming out "soon".
Those that are always at the same place, are from the SAT feed, but any that don't repeat, have to do with the receiver & software.


----------



## DogLover

Intelanot27 said:


> One of the things I've noticed that I find very interesting are on my recorded shows and also live shows that if you rewind back to the audio dropout point it is very often gone, not always but alot.


 :welcome_s

Actually, those that disappear upon rewinding are caused by something other than the issue that is referenced in this thread. If you are having a lot of those, you might want to start a thread in the receiver forum to help you debug those.

The issue in this thread is caused by a problem in the transmission itself, and as such will reoccur in the exact spot if you rewind. Those are the ones to document in this thread.

(I don't mean to sound like I'm brushing you off. This issue here is a longstanding issue that may take even longer to be resolved by DIRECTV. Your issue will likely have a different cause, that may be easier and faster to fix, as it may be a problem with the receiver hardware, software, or installation.)


----------



## Intelanot27

That was the point of my observation, that both a hardware or software and transmission problem existed.


----------



## veryoldschool

Intelanot27 said:


> That was the point of my observation, that both a hardware or software and transmission problem existed.


But so far the hardware/software has only been with one model and this has been addressed.
If you're having this with another model please post it somewhere so it can be addressed.


----------



## Die Hard

veryoldschool said:


> OK, now we have the whole DirecTV HD channel line up listed and now maybe we can move on to more productive posts.
> 
> Someone asked if I had any updates and I said I had sent a message but not heard a reply.
> 
> Today's reply in part:
> 
> As you can see they are reading these threads and trying to resolve the problem.
> 
> Besides the HD channels, would you all add what AVR you're using or if this is just your TV.


Nationals:

206 ESPNHD
209 ESPN2HD
229 HGTVHD
242 USAHD
245 TNTHD

Locals:2- FOX

I average about 3 to 4 audio dropouts per hour.

My system:
H20/600 - via HDMI directly to a Samsung LCD LN-52351w TV. *No AVR connected and can still hear drops thru TV speakers*.

H21/100 - via HDMI to a Panasonic Plasma TH42PX50 TV, with an optical connection to a *Sony AVR STR-DE845*. The panel displays/changes when the Dolby signal changes. Most audio drops I hear, some I just see based on the display.

H23/600 - via HDMI to a *Denon AVR 1610* then on via HDMI to a Panasonic Plasma TCP-50S1. Nothing on the display changes, I just hear the audio drops.


----------



## BKC

Mine is an Onkyo HT-S590 but it doesn't matter, I still get them through the tv speakers. 

I also forgot to add I at times get dropouts on my local OTA station run through the HR20-100. If I switch over to just the antenna and not go through the HR20, they aren't there.


----------



## guffy1

I dont suffer from any audio dropouts ever that I'm aware of and I watch more than my share of Directv for sure.

Is it because I don't use a surround sound system and get audio directly from the TV speakers? I have a HR21-100 and a H21-100.

From reading the thread it seems to me FOOD NET was one of the worst offenders, so just out of curiosity I listened closely for 90 minutes or so last night and didn't get a single audio dropout.


----------



## BKC

I think you are just very lucky. Say a little prayer of thanks tonight. 

I get them with both the surround sound and through the tv speakers.


----------



## veryoldschool

guffy1 said:


> I dont suffer from any audio dropouts ever that I'm aware of and I watch more than my share of Directv for sure.
> 
> Is it because I don't use a surround sound system and get audio directly from the TV speakers? I have a HR21-100 and a H21-100.
> 
> From reading the thread it seems to me FOOD NET was one of the worst offenders, so just out of curiosity I listened closely for 90 minutes or so last night and didn't get a single audio dropout.


If you have Dolby turned off, and use your TV speakers, the dropouts may be so short that you don't hear them.


----------



## DogLover

I notice the audio dropouts the most on USA and Syfy. Tonight, watching the Law and Order: Criminal Intent that was recorded 7/6, 10:00 pm from USAHD 242. There were several drop outs. Ran diagnostic report 20100803-3089 within a minute after hearing one of the dropouts.


----------



## guffy1

veryoldschool said:


> If you have Dolby turned off, and use your TV speakers, the dropouts may be so short that you don't hear them.


Yes I have Dolby turned off and use the TV speakers. Cant say that Ive ever consciously listened for the dropouts, but since I saw this thread yesterday evening I have started listening closely for them and I'm just not hearing them at all. I guess I'm fortunate to not be an audiophile. I only use surround sound when watching DVD's/Blu Ray's.


----------



## Taltizer

CNN HD
SYFY HD 
USA HD
CNe HD
Theres so many sometimes its hard to list them all this is using 3 HR20-100's and 1 HR21-100 happens on the same channels on all of these channels and others.


----------



## veryoldschool

guffy1 said:


> Yes I have Dolby turned off and use the TV speakers. Cant say that Ive ever consciously listened for the dropouts, but since I saw this thread yesterday evening I have started listening closely for them and I'm just not hearing them at all. I guess I'm fortunate to not be an audiophile. I only use surround sound when watching DVD's/Blu Ray's.


The key here is the degree of the corrupted or missing audio bits.
With Dolby off you may not hear a dropout unless it is much longer. Some have turned Dolby off and can still hear then but they are shorter than with Dolby on.
Then with the different Audio Video Receivers, some will trigger on the shortest break in the Dolby encoding and others seem to trigger on longer breaks of it and pass through the short ones.
Next comes how fast the Audio Video Receiver cycles through losing and regaining the Dolby decoding. Some do this in moments, while others can take seconds to cycle.


----------



## veryoldschool

Taltizer said:


> CNN HD
> SYFY HD
> USA HD
> CNe HD
> Theres so many sometimes its hard to list them all this is using 3 HR20-100's and 1 HR21-100 happens on the same channels on all of these channels and others.


*What AVR are you using*, since by now it's fairly well known that it isn't which DirecTV receiver you're using.


----------



## lugnutathome

Speed (Worst offender)
SyFy, TNT, USA, LOCAL CW (OK absolute worst but similar off air), The Starz package of channels, HBO, etc. It's present with most all the HD channels and has been a constant nuisance starting just about a year back (more like 10 or 11 months I think). First noticed it when I began CE testing. Its been resident this current NR cycle.

OK I'm thinking the 0x{0||4}35* and prior firmware didn't have this issue. (I started log notations with 0x036a 10/23/09)

OH AVR is insignificant as it happens on SONY, TOSHIBA, SAMSUNG, and SHARP TVs in reduced form. AVRs however... Bose 321-GS, Yamaha(YSP-1000, RX-V2600, RX-V3800, RX-Z11) The AVRs take a bit to refresh as the signal drop pulls them out of DD5.1 to PCM and then back. (at least that is what the front panel indicators show on all of these AVRs)

Don "should have logged from day 1" Bolton


----------



## BKC

Animal Plant was full of them tonight.


----------



## Taltizer

veryoldschool said:


> *What AVR are you using*, since by now it's fairly well known that it isn't which DirecTV receiver you're using.


Never use and AVR only using my TV speakers and using HDMI.


----------



## Taltizer

MSNBC HD
Foxnews HD
SpikeTV HD
History HD
Planet Green HD
HBO E HD
Quiet a few Premiums

Just a few other ones.You nees to start a thread for Video and Audio Breakups that would include.

SpikeTV HD and USA HD and MSNBC HD and many others.


----------



## betterdan

TNT HD
Speed HD
Fox HD
SyFy HD
Discovery HD
A&E HD
Discovery HD
USA HD
History HD
(That's all I can think of right now)


Local Hampton Roads Virginia
NBC HD
Fox HD


HR20-700 using Dolby Digital out via optical cable to an Onkyo AVR


Also I did not have any of these audio drop outs last year around this time. It started happening around November or so for me (give or take a couple of months). If it wasn't a software update then what was it that changed around that time? Did Directv get new equipment or start doing things differently with the signal? Was MPEG4 introduced around that time?


----------



## veryoldschool

Taltizer said:


> Never use and AVR only using my TV speakers and using HDMI.


In this case you might try turning off Dolby in the receivers and just sending PCM to the TV. It might now stop all of them but they might not be as noticeable.


----------



## veryoldschool

betterdan said:


> Also I did not have any of these audio drop outs last year around this time. It started happening around November or so for me (give or take a couple of months). If it wasn't a software update then what was it that changed around that time? Did Directv get new equipment or start doing things differently with the signal? Was MPEG4 introduced around that time?


I don't have any info on what was changed, but would guess the firmware in the encoders was changed to remove the brripps that we used to have. Now the encoders seem to be blanking the same problem.


----------



## Davenlr

veryoldschool said:


> I don't have any info on what was changed, but would guess the firmware in the encoders was changed to remove the brripps that we used to have. Now the encoders seem to be blanking the same problem.


I had to laugh the other day. I was watching speed channel, and using my Hauppauge HDPVR to watch it live. I had both the dropouts from DirecTv, and about two brrrrrrips from the mpeg4 encoder in the hauppauge. Must be something about mpeg4 that makes keeping video and audio sync really difficult.


----------



## Taltizer

veryoldschool said:


> In this case you might try turning off Dolby in the receivers and just sending PCM to the TV. It might now stop all of them but they might not be as noticeable.


Dolby has never been turned on on any of my recievers Dolby is always OFF This has always been a Directv MPEG4 Encoding issue and they never have seemed to want to or try to fix it.Its been this way Since D10 back in 07 and just gets worse as the years go on.


----------



## Taltizer

The CW5HD Ch.5 Roanoke/Lynchburg Va. DMA this station has always had audio dropouts on SD programming only but is fine during HD Programming.It has had audio dropouts every 2 mins for over a year when Local HD's were added on July,29,2009.Dont expect for this to ever be fixed.


----------



## BKC

I would love to have this guy that wrote that email come and post. I would like him to explain how so many of us went to sleep one night and the audio was ok, got up the next morning with the blue light on after an update and had dropouts from that day on. I really don't like it when someone tells me what I didn't see. 

It would also add a little creditability to what's in that email. 

I could live with the dropouts until it's fixed if I weren't paying top dollar for the service. It's like a place advertising a 12 oz cup of coffee and only filling it 3/4 full but charging for a full cup. It's just not right.


----------



## JeffBowser

This is merely a data gathering thread. Please allow it to be so, and vent on the other mile long thread about this subject, please 



BKC said:


> I would love to have this guy that wrote that email come and post. I would like him to explain how so many of us went to sleep one night and the audio was ok, got up the next morning with the blue light on after an update and had dropouts from that day on. I really don't like it when someone tells me what I didn't see.
> 
> It would also add a little creditability to what's in that email.
> 
> I could live with the dropouts until it's fixed if I weren't paying top dollar for the service. It's like a place advertising a 12 oz cup of coffee and only filling it 3/4 full but charging for a full cup. It's just not right.


----------



## jacques 99

Was told that this is Dolby problem. With that said:

ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
COM HD
HGTV HD
APL HD
GOLF CHANNEL HD
TNT HD
TBS HD

If these were fixed...I could enjoy the TV.


----------



## trdrjeff

JeffBowser said:


> This is merely a data gathering thread. Please allow it to be so, and vent on the other mile long thread about this subject, please


lol, the one that was locked for some unknown reason :lol:


----------



## BKC

JeffBowser said:


> This is merely a data gathering thread. Please allow it to be so, and vent on the other mile long thread about this subject, please


I would love to but that thread was closed by Stuart like he's been wanting to do for some time now. Thank you


----------



## veryoldschool

trdrjeff said:


> lol, the one that was locked for some unknown reason :lol:


Trying to keep a thread on track is like trying to herd cats.
Hopefully the rants & complaining will keep to a minimum as I asked in the first post.
The goal of the thread is to list the channels that have the most issues and which AVRs are being used.


----------



## mjburton

Evidence: Audio Dropouts of up to 3-4 seconds, some (not all) with an audible "click" of AVR re-syncing
Occurrence: several per 30 min show
Channels: Numerous (maybe all) HD, with Bravo and Discovery, witnessed just last night
Source: HR20-700, DD = "on"
Connection: Optical
AVR: Onkyo TX-SR603X

please send help


----------



## veryoldschool

^^ good post, thank you.


----------



## islesfan

Wow, its on pretty much all the channels I watch (except the local channels). Syfy, Cartoon, USA, ESPN and ESPN2. FX too. Cartoon is the worst for it though. Happens rarely on Fox News. It has been comical during Warehouse 13 where it seems to be timed to be a 1970's era censor. It has dropped out on crap, fraking, hell, and damn (I could tell from context and I got the fraking from a rerun).


----------



## gitarzan

Can we quit posting channels now? Looks like most of them have been reported. VOS, since you seem to be the only one with any DirecTV inside knowledge of this problem can you ask them to comment on the status and when the issue can be resolved.


----------



## veryoldschool

gitarzan said:


> Can we quit posting channels now? Looks like most of them have been reported. VOS, since you seem to be the only one with any DirecTV inside knowledge of this problem can you ask them to comment on the status and when the issue can be resolved.


While the channels may have been posted enough, please keep posting the frequency, length, and what your model of AVR is, as this looks to be the most important aspect as to how each of us see different amounts of these dropouts.


----------



## RAD

veryoldschool said:


> While the channels may have been posted enough, please keep posting the frequency, length, and what your model of AVR is, as this looks to be the most important aspect as to how each of us see different amounts of these dropouts.


While that may well be interesting shouldn't the main focus be to get DirecTV or whatever is causing the glitch in the DD audio stream fixed and not worry about how long AVR's are taking to recover from them?


----------



## veryoldschool

RAD said:


> While that may well be interesting shouldn't the main focus be to get DirecTV or whatever is causing the glitch in the DD audio stream fixed and not worry about how long AVR's are taking to recover from them?


The message I got today said this [the model] was important information to them and this was not "busy work".
Only after reading how some other models take longer than mine does, do I see now how some have this much more than I have had, since mine have been very short, but then my receiver doesn't take 1-2 seconds to cycle through the same glitch and some glitches that the receiver "sees" I don't hear as they are so short.


----------



## RAD

veryoldschool said:


> The message I got today said this [the model] was important information to them and this was not "busy work".
> Only after reading how some other models take longer than mine does, do I see now how some have this much more than I have had, since mine have been very short, but then my receiver doesn't take 1-2 seconds to cycle through the same glitch and some glitches that the receiver "sees" I don't hear as they are so short.


Guess I just have to disagree with the direction that this is going then. It's like the old Doctor story about the man that says his arm hurts when he moves it like this, the Doctor says then don't move it like that anymore. Same thing goes, get rid of the glitch in the DD audio stream then who cares how long an AVR takes to recover from an error.

Also, maybe it's two different issues, one with error in the audio coming from the provider and the other an error being introduced by DirecTV. I logged drops at the same exact location in a Showtime east and west coast feed, which you said is probably error cause by Showtime.


----------



## sigma1914

RAD said:


> Guess I just have to disagree with the direction that this is going then. It's like the old Doctor story about the man that says his arm hurts when he moves it like this, the Doctor says then don't move it like that anymore. Same thing goes, get rid of the glitch in the DD audio stream then who cares how long an AVR takes to recover from an error.
> 
> Also, maybe it's two different issues, one with error in the audio coming from the provider and the other an error being introduced by DirecTV.* I logged drops at the same exact location in a Showtime east and west coast feed,* which you said is probably error cause by Showtime.


That were backed up by my exact same drops on Showtime West.


----------



## veryoldschool

RAD said:


> Guess I just have to disagree...


I do see your point, and not sure why this information is so useful to the broadcast center, but they have asked for it and assured me it isn't "busy work", so I will try to keep being the go between and hope they will keep me in the loop to feed information both ways.


----------



## RAD

Countdown on MSNBC on 8/4 19:00CDT showing, drop at 0:53 from start of program

HR24-500 connected to Denon via HDMI .5 second drop
HR24-500 connected to Onkyo TX-NR901 via TOSLINK .97 second drop

Additional info: Recorded the 21:00CDT showing and there wasn't the drop at 0:53 in the 2nd showing played on the same setup.


----------



## bigzeto

I reported some channels earlier in the thread.

On my HR20-100 connected to my AVR-1910 hooked via HDMI, i get usually 4-5 dropouts per hour on the channels I watch. 

On my old RCA tv hooked up with RCA cables to a HR21-100, I don't really hear dropouts through the tv speakers.


----------



## JMD

All HD channels, this has been happening for a while. It's really bad on CNN especially.


----------



## jacques 99

Dropouts 1-3 seconds
Connected w/ HDMI (although I have also tried digital coax)
HR24-500
Denon AVR1610


----------



## veryoldschool

jacques 99 said:


> Dropouts 1-3 seconds
> Connected w/ HDMI (although I have also tried digital coax)
> HR24-500
> Denon AVR1610


Remember the HR24-500 is waiting for then next update to resolve its Dolby problems.


----------



## hasan

USA Network, 242:

2 dropouts total in one hour viewing of NCIS recorded during the weekly marathon yesterday. Onkyo SR-605 AVR, HDMI audio in from HR21-200.

The dropouts caused several words to be missed, they were not very brief, nor were they excessively long (more than 2 sec, but less than 4 sec).


----------



## mickcris

Just turned DD back on the other day to get some data. I haven't watched too much since turning it back on, but I got dropouts on:
Discovery HD
CNN HD
Animal Planet HD

Have an Onkyo TX-SR805. The dropouts usually last between 2 and 4 seconds. I don't really understand why they need this info though. I am hoping that they don't just come out with a list of recommended receivers to use with Directv instead of actually fixing the problem.


----------



## veryoldschool

mickcris said:


> I am hoping that they don't just come out with a list of recommended receivers to use with Directv instead of actually fixing the problem.


I very much doubt that will happen as everyone of them have this problem, and it's only that some have it for a shorter time than others. Mine doesn't last a second, but it's still there.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks, I've done a lot of cleanup in this thread. I appreciate some of you answering questions while I was sleeping, I genuinely do. But I feel the discussion was off topic and was in some cases bordering on questioning moderation. In order to avoid issuing infractions right and left I've simply deleted parts of this thread that didn't pertain to the topic. 

If you have questions about what is appropriate to post or about any moderator's action, please send a message to a moderator or admin. Please do not post publicly. 

Thank you.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Oh and by the way my HR24-500 had several audio drops on _The Daily Show_ last night.

Channel: COMHD
Receiver: Yamaha HTR5940 Dolby Digital via coax digital audio out


----------



## bdyer

Main one I've noticed:

FXHD - 249

Reciever: Onkyo 705
TV: Mitsubishi 73-833


----------



## RAD

I recorded Penn & Teller BS repeat showing on Showtime East and West last night. Something had changed since on the original airdate showings there were audio drops on both feeds at the same exact spot, last night they were gone.


----------



## nollchr

FXHD
Cartoon HD
Fox News HD
HR20-700
Denon AVR-1602 via optical

HDMI to Vizio 42" (not using TV speakers)

Note: My newer Denon AVR-788 via HDMI to the AVR has no audio dropout.


----------



## txfeinbergs

nollchr said:


> FXHD
> Cartoon HD
> Fox News HD
> 
> Denon AVR-1602 via optical
> 
> HDMI to Vizio 42" (not using TV speakers)
> 
> Note: My newer Denon AVR-788 via HDMI to the AVR has no audio dropout.


That is good to hear about the newer Denon's. I am hoping that most AVR producers are realizing that building in better robustness handling to their data stream processing is not exactly a bad thing.


----------



## RAD

txfeinbergs said:


> That is good to hear about the newer Denon's. I am hoping that most AVR producers are realizing that building in better robustness handling to their data stream processing is not exactly a bad thing.


FWIW, I have a Denon AVR-891, which I would call a newer receiver and it has the audio drops.


----------



## tsduke

I'm curious now that this thread is 100+ posts in...

How is everyone listing channels of any value when we're pretty much at all HD channels now?

I can't honestly list you a HD channel that hasn't dropped out.


----------



## hasan

tsduke said:


> I'm curious now that this thread is 100+ posts in...
> 
> How is everyone listing channels of any value when we're pretty much at all HD channels now?
> 
> I can't honestly list you a HD channel that hasn't dropped out.


It's called aggregation of data. No one can monitor all of them. All of us have favorites. To the extent they don't overlap, then there is a pretty wide sampling of the problem. It's the best we can do with how we watch TV, don't you think?

Let's say that 20 people here watch USA network. Further, all 20 report audio drop outs.12 of them report it on a specific program at a specific time. When shown twice, are the dropouts in the same place? By comparing the rate of drop outs (per half-hour or hour) at a specific time (recorded or live), then we begin to get a grip on the nature and severity of the problem.

The same thing is true of any channel we gather data on. Instead of reporting, "they all do it", try to provide something useful like:

Network/Channel
Program (time viewed/time recorded)
Frequency of drops per 1/2 hr or hour
Duration (of the drop)
AVR and how it gets its audio.

This information is potentially useful. Saying "they all do it" is vacuous at best, *for the purpose this thread was opened*


----------



## tsduke

hasan said:


> It's called aggregation of data. No one can monitor all of them. All of us have favorites. To the extent they don't overlap, then there is a pretty wide sampling of the problem. It's the best we can do with how we watch TV, don't you think?
> 
> Let's say that 20 people here watch USA network. Further, all 20 report audio drop outs.12 of them report it on a specific program at a specific time. When shown twice, are the dropouts in the same place? By comparing the rate of drop outs (per half-hour or hour) at a specific time (recorded or live), then we begin to get a grip on the nature and severity of the problem.
> 
> The same thing is true of any channel we gather data on. Instead of reporting, "they all do it", try to provide something useful like:
> 
> Network/Channel
> Program (time viewed/time recorded)
> Frequency of drops per 1/2 hr or hour
> Duration (of the drop)
> AVR and how it gets its audio.
> 
> This information is potentially useful. Saying "they all do it" is vacuous at best, *for the purpose this thread was opened*


I thought, and still do think my question was quite valid. We're going on a year of this. They alreay know all of this information. I've spoken to multiple engineers. One even told me this issue doesn't rank high enough to warrant time to correct because only us enthusiast complain.

By the way, if you were reading the entire thread I've already posted some of the worst offending channels. Tonight, I've had 15+ dropouts on StarzHD-527 in the last 2:15.


----------



## hasan

tsduke said:


> I thought, and still do think my question was quite valid. We're going on a year of this. They alreay know all of this information. I've spoken to multiple engineers. One even told me this issue doesn't rank high enough to warrant time to correct because only us enthusiast complain.
> 
> By the way, if you were reading the entire thread I've already posted some of the worst offending channels. Tonight, I've had 15+ dropouts on StarzHD-527 in the last 2:15.


Now, the last sentence was useful. Thanks. I could never report on that one, as I don't subscribe to premiums.

...and no, they don't know "all this information". We are collecting new stuff, with enough specifics to help nail it down. I doubt anyone previously took the time to provide the *necessary* information over a reasonable time period to give us a hint at what might resolve the problem. Not to mention, if they make adjustments and we don't bother to specifically report, we end up with misleading data to gauge the improvement or lack thereof against..

We have someone talking to an engineer who is engaged with the problem. He wants the info. Worst offending channels is nebulous. We are after counts per unit of time at a specific time, and equipment being used..

Everything else is noise, given what is being attempted in this thread.

If people don't want to participate in a useful manner (not aimed at you, btw), please start another thread and carry on. This one has a specified purpose, so let's stick to our knitting.


----------



## veryoldschool

tsduke said:


> One even told me this issue doesn't rank high enough to warrant time to correct because only us enthusiast complain.


Not sure who you were talking with, but I doubt very much that this is the broadcast center's opinion. If it was then I can tell you they wouldn't be reading this and the other thread as much as they are.


----------



## tsduke

hasan said:


> I doubt anyone previously took the time to provide the *necessary* information over a reasonable time period to give us a hint at what might resolve the problem. Not to mention, if they make adjustments and we don't bother to specifically report, we end up with misleading data to gauge the improvement or lack thereof against..


Not exactly true. I was in contact with the same engineer 2-3 times a week discussing specifics tests, scenarios and comparing recordings for close to 2 months. This was in April & May.


----------



## veryoldschool

tsduke said:


> Not exactly true. I was in contact with the same engineer 2-3 times a week discussing specifics tests, scenarios and comparing recordings for close to 2 months. This was in April & May.


OK as the thread starter, lets move on and if you don't want to play, fine, but let's not full the thread with babble of whether it's worth your time or effort.


----------



## veryoldschool

So with what I've seen with the two difference Sony AVRs and the HR24, along with reading what others are having problems with.

Stuart Sweet had an idea that sparked a thought.

Could the encoders be programing to keep sending the DD5.1 signal even during the glitch times instead of just blanking?

I've seen glitches that I couldn't hear and it seems from reading here that some of these other AVRs are cycling on some of these extremely short glitches, thus causing the viewer to lose 1 to 2 sec of sound that wasn't that long of a glitch in the feed. If the feed could keep these locked onto the DD5.1, so the AVRs didn't cycle, it seems a fair amount of the dropouts might be reduced. Some dropouts don't seem to be real [in the feed but merely a loss of the Dolby bits] and others are longer but seem to be less than a second [to my ears on those I heard] so if the AVR didn't have to cycle then these would only be small dropouts.
While not perfect, it might [if it can be done] go a long way to improve the listener's experience.

Just a wild thought that came to mind and have no idea if it would work.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Thanks for the credit, VOS. Unfortunately I had to clean up a few more off topic posts. Please, let's keep this thread productive. If the overwhelming feeling is that we can't go a day without venting, I'll open a thread for you to complain but I'd much rather you expenses your energy documenting the issue.


----------



## john18

veryoldschool said:


> Could the encoders be programing to keep sending the DD5.1 signal even during the glitch times instead of just blanking?
> 
> I've seen glitches that I couldn't hear and it seems from reading here that some of these other AVRs are cycling on some of these extremely short glitches, thus causing the viewer to lose 1 to 2 sec of sound that wasn't that long of a glitch in the feed. If the feed could keep these locked onto the DD5.1, so the AVRs didn't cycle, it seems a fair amount of the dropouts might be reduced. Some dropouts don't seem to be real [in the feed but merely a loss of the Dolby bits] and others are longer but seem to be less than a second [to my ears on those I heard] so if the AVR didn't have to cycle then these would only be small dropouts.


VOS, you (and Stuart) may be onto something. When I turn my AVR on, or switch to, my AVR takes 1-3 second longer to come on than it does using other audio source materials. Since my dropouts while watching D* recorded material is 2-4 seconds, the differing one second may be that glitches. Also, the glitch could be one second, but with the AVR recovery/recycle time it might explain why I complain of 2-4 second gaps.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Stuart Sweet said:


> Please, let's keep this thread productive.


Though somewhat off-topic due to the differences in problems, I've experienced some interesting audio issues on a couple of "local" channels after LIL was launched in my DMA Wednesday. Those issues (along with other non-audio related issues) were reported HERE and HERE.

Basically, two of the HD channels included in the LIL channels have audio problems. WABW (GPB/PBS 14) has absolutely no audio except for occasional blips. WCWJ (the Jacksonville, FL CW affiliate imported into our DMA) has the same issue, but only when HD programming is airing, as SD programming plays fine. This issue is with both the unit hooked up to an AVR and when connected via composite to a SDTV.

What does this have to do with the price of Coffee in China?! Well, I was reading this post:



veryoldschool said:


> I've seen glitches that I couldn't hear and it seems from reading here that some of these other AVRs are cycling on some of these extremely short glitches, thus causing the viewer to lose 1 to 2 sec of sound that wasn't that long of a glitch in the feed.


... and I realized that the issues with these local channels are essentially the opposite of what we experience with the national channels.

With my SDTV hooked up via composite, you just notice that PBS has no audio (essentially), but when I viewed the channel with the HDTV/AVR, I realized the similarities in the issues. With the national channels, audio will be just fine... and every now and then, the audio will cut out and the AVR will display this momentary drop in audio. With the "local" channel(s), audio will be missing, and every now and then, "audio" will appear, and the AVR will display this momentary "blip" of audio. With The CW, it's different in that the audio is consistently cutting in and out (whereas PBS stays silent more often not), and in the fact that it only happens when The CW is showing network (HD) programming.

Again, I realize this is a "little" off-topic, and may have little to do with the issues in which this thread is intended to address, but I found the similarities... or differences, depending on how you want to look at it interesting. Others may disagree...

~Alan


----------



## veryoldschool

^ maybe indirectly, but close enough to be a valid post for this topic, IMO.


----------



## veryoldschool

Since Royal Pains on USA was one several watch here's what I had tonight:
First came @ 18 min
Next @ 35 mins but I couldn't hear it and only saw the AVR cycle and replayed it three times to make sure.
Then @ 42, 49, & 57.
Most I did hear but if a second is "one thousand" long, these were "on..." long.


----------



## mickcris

Comedy Central HD - 8/5/10 - 9PM Central - Futurama - Dropouts at 0:06 and 0:24


----------



## sigma1914

veryoldschool said:


> So with what I've seen with the two difference Sony AVRs and the HR24, along with reading what others are having problems with.
> 
> Stuart Sweet had an idea that sparked a thought.
> 
> Could the encoders be programing to keep sending the DD5.1 signal even during the glitch times instead of just blanking?
> 
> I've seen glitches that I couldn't hear and it seems from reading here that some of these other AVRs are cycling on some of these extremely short glitches, thus causing the viewer to lose 1 to 2 sec of sound that wasn't that long of a glitch in the feed. If the feed could keep these locked onto the DD5.1, so the AVRs didn't cycle, it seems a fair amount of the dropouts might be reduced. Some dropouts don't seem to be real [in the feed but merely a loss of the Dolby bits] and others are longer but seem to be less than a second [to my ears on those I heard] so if the AVR didn't have to cycle then these would only be small dropouts.
> While not perfect, it might [if it can be done] go a long way to improve the listener's experience.
> 
> Just a wild thought that came to mind and have no idea if it would work.





john18 said:


> VOS, you (and Stuart) may be onto something. When I turn my AVR on, or switch to, my AVR takes 1-3 second longer to come on than it does using other audio source materials. Since my dropouts while watching D* recorded material is 2-4 seconds, the differing one second may be that glitches. Also, the glitch could be one second, but with the AVR recovery/recycle time it might explain why I complain of 2-4 second gaps.


I tried the Onkyo TX-SR806 along with the Yamaha RX-V465 before settling on the Yamaha. The main reason, besides price :lol:, was the drop out "clicks." The Yamaha would blip for a quick half second, but the Onkyo would need like 3 or 4 seconds to recover on the exact same drop.

IMO, this shows how some folks might really be affected to a larger & more frustrating degree depending on their AVR.


----------



## Alan Gordon

sigma1914 said:


> I tried the Onkyo TX-SR806 along with the Yamaha RX-V465 before settling on the Yamaha. The main reason, besides price :lol:, was the drop out "clicks." The Yamaha would blip for a quick half second, but the Onkyo would need like 3 or 4 seconds to recover on the exact same drop.
> 
> IMO, this shows how some folks might really be affected to a larger & more frustrating degree depending on their AVR.


It might also explain why I (and I'm sure others) have written off people's complaints about the problem as being too "dramatic". I find the audio dropouts to be annoying for sure, but I've rarely had it dampen my enjoyment of a program.

BTW, the "clicks" on my old Onkyo used to bug me. So glad I don't have them anymore with the Pioneer! 

~Alan<~~~~~~~~Who is glad to see his PBS station's audio working...


----------



## bjamin82

Last night, the wife was watching BravoHD, The Real House Wives of DC... the drop outs were so bad, it was like watching a silent film. 

Seriously, the attention and the time to resolution is Horrible with this issue. D* and everyone else who is "in the know" can keep saying they are working on it... but honestly, they are going to loose my family as a customer, we all spend so much money on equipment and you can't even enjoy it. What the point of being the HD leader when you can't hear the content in Surround Sound in an enjoyable way. Poor Form!


----------



## Die Hard

veryoldschool said:


> Since Royal Pains on USA was one several watch here's what I had tonight:
> First came @ 18 min
> Next @ 35 mins but I couldn't hear it and only saw the AVR cycle and replayed it three times to make sure.
> Then @ 42, 49, & 57.
> Most I did hear but if a second is "one thousand" long, these were "on..." long.


VOS

I started watching Royal Pains on USAHD last night about 9:30 cst last night.
Basically, I got the same drops as you.
I got a drop at 35 min, 42 min, 49 min, and some pixelation but no audio drop at 54 min.
H23/600 - HDMI - Denon 1610 AVR - HDMI - Panasonic PlasmaTCP50S1


----------



## swans

Stuart Sweet said:


> Thanks for the credit, VOS. Unfortunately I had to clean up a few more off topic posts. Please, let's keep this thread productive. If the overwhelming feeling is that we can't go a day without venting, I'll open a thread for you to complain but I'd much rather you expenses your energy documenting the issue.


Stuart,
As a complainer, *all I really want to know is that DirecTV views this as a legitimate problem and someone is working to correct it.* I believe that the delivery of DD5.1 via MPEG4 is the issue. Granted it looks to be an encoding problem, but the end result is that my enjoyment of this enhanced audio is degraded due to this problem. I am obviously not alone.

I would like to say that DirecTV has done a very good job of delivering their HD video via MPEG4 and MRV. I am truly amazed some times at the quality of the picture. If they can handle the video, certainly they should be able to clean up the audio.

Thanks!


----------



## hasan

Planet Green Ch 286 (Viewed Live)

Program: Ocean Blue, 2 p.m.

2 dropouts during the hour.

Onkyo SR605 AVR, HDMI Input


----------



## DennisMileHi

Tonight we were watching Pillars of the Earth on Starz (recorded but only about 20 minutes behind real time). For the FIRST time in a long time, there were NO audio drop outs at all while watching. We have had dropouts on virtually every channel. Now this is on a HR24-500, but I thought I would report what we observed. I have no idea what problems are relative to the HR24 or the other DVRs... we have three others which are not HR24s. Two are hooked directly to TVs and have no problems. The other one is using a very old Pioneer AVR but it also has little or no audio dropout problems.

We hope D* gets this problem resolved, but tonight was a nice break in the 3 to 5 minute occurrences of very brief audio drops. I would be interested if anybody else saw some improvement tonight.


----------



## betterdan

Last night on Fox News HD around 10:50pm there were audio drops every 20 seconds or so for about 3 minutes.


----------



## Die Hard

DennisMileHi said:


> Tonight we were watching Pillars of the Earth on Starz (recorded but only about 20 minutes behind real time). For the FIRST time in a long time, there were NO audio drop outs at all while watching. We have had dropouts on virtually every channel. Now this is on a HR24-500, but I thought I would report what we observed. I have no idea what problems are relative to the HR24 or the other DVRs... we have three others which are not HR24s. Two are hooked directly to TVs and have no problems. The other one is using a very old Pioneer AVR but it also has little or no audio dropout problems.
> 
> We hope D* gets this problem resolved, but tonight was a nice break in the 3 to 5 minute occurrences of very brief audio drops. I would be interested if anybody else saw some improvement tonight.


I hope it continues for you! As for us, we still had the usual 3 to 4 audio dropouts per hour while watching (live) USA and HGTV for most of the evening.


----------



## Alan Gordon

*Channel:* SyFy (244)
*Date:* Friday, August 6, 2010
*Program:* "Eureka"
*Time(s):* 9:41 P.M. & 9:52 P.M.
*AVR:* Pioneer VSX-1019AH

*NOTE:* There may have been more drop-outs during the program, but these are two that I noticed and verified that they were repeatable.


----------



## RAD

ESPN2HD CH 209 8/7 at 13:30CDT HR24-500 Onkyo TX-NR901 TOSLINK


----------



## RAD

Alan Gordon said:


> *Channel:* SyFy (244)
> *Program:* "Eureka"
> *Time(s):* 9:41 P.M. & 9:52 P.M.
> *AVR:* Pioneer VSX-1019AH
> 
> *NOTE:* There may have been more drop-outs during the program, but these are two that I noticed and verified that they were repeatable.


Had the same two exact dropouts via Onkyo TX-NR901 (TOSLINK) and Denon AVR-891 (HDMI).

I just checked those two spots without playing the entire recording. Now that I am, server is a HR23-700, client is a HR24-500, AVR is an Onkyo TX-NR901 using TOSLINK for audio.

Two drops both around the 0:08 mark (approx 8min 27sec and 8min42sec), 44min 41sec, 49min 55sec.


----------



## RAD

Last week's showing of Penn & Teller's Bull**** had four audio drops, at exactly the same spot, on both the east and west coast feeds. This weeks show, no dropouts the entire show on both east and west feeds shows.

And add Encore HD as another channel I'm hearing dropouts on, HR24-500, Onkyo TX-NX901 TOSLINK, Saturday 8/7 about 20:43CDT.


----------



## gphvid

RAD said:


> Had the same two exact dropouts via Onkyo TX-NR901 (TOSLINK) and Denon AVR-891 (HDMI).
> 
> I just checked those two spots without playing the entire recording. Now that I am, server is a HR23-700, client is a HR24-500, AVR is an Onkyo TX-NR901 using TOSLINK for audio.
> 
> Two drops both around the 0:08 mark (approx 8min 27sec and 8min42sec), 44min 41sec, 49min 55sec.


Add one about 9:17 or so (Don't have exact time, sorry).


----------



## am7crew

SpikeTV HD I get audio drop outs/skips.


----------



## roadrunner1782

I have drop outs on 

USA
TBS
A&E
I also have been having freezes and drop outs on NFL Network.


----------



## Alan Gordon

*Channel:* SyFy (244)
*Date:* Friday, August 6, 2010
*Program:* "Haven"
*Time(s):* 10:43 P.M.
*AVR:* Pioneer VSX-1019AH


----------



## john18

I had 3-4 dropouts during my replay of The Next Food Network Star (Food Channel HD, Ch. 231) on 8/8/10.


----------



## RVD26

I experienced numerous audio dropouts during the broadcast of last night's NFL game on NBC.
Not sure if this is just a local issue or national.


----------



## sigma1914

I took 2 videos to show how drop outs occur on my setup. In the first video, the drop occurs at 0:12. It's a close up of what my Yamaha does. The show was on Discovery at 10:00pm - 11:00pm cst.






Video 2 is a view from further away. The drop is the same as video 1, but occurs at about 0:13.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

swans said:


> Stuart,
> As a complainer, *all I really want to know is that DirecTV views this as a legitimate problem and someone is working to correct it.* I believe that the delivery of DD5.1 via MPEG4 is the issue. Granted it looks to be an encoding problem, but the end result is that my enjoyment of this enhanced audio is degraded due to this problem. I am obviously not alone.
> 
> I would like to say that DirecTV has done a very good job of delivering their HD video via MPEG4 and MRV. I am truly amazed some times at the quality of the picture. If they can handle the video, certainly they should be able to clean up the audio.
> 
> Thanks!


DIRECTV views this as a legitimate problem and someone is working to correct it.

Is it completely on the encoder end, or completely at the receiver end, or is it some of both? I'm not qualified to answer that question. But I can tell you this... everyone agrees it's an issue and everyone wants it resolved. Not just us, but the DIRECTV people too.


----------



## bjamin82

john18 said:


> I had 3-4 dropouts during my replay of The Next Food Network Star (Food Channel HD, Ch. 231) on 8/8/10.


I had some as well during my playback.


----------



## TBlazer07

john18 said:


> I had 3-4 dropouts during my replay of The Next Food Network Star (Food Channel HD, Ch. 231) on 8/8/10.





bjamin82 said:


> I had some as well during my playback.


A LOT more than 3 or 4 for me. Just finished watching it. It was really annoying but I'll take silence in place of Brrrips anytime.


----------



## mrcon0728

Pretty much any channel in HD that DD 5.1 is enabled. When I switch my Onkyo Receiver to stereo is stops. I called D* for the third time in 6 month's about this issue, because I am sick of it. The rep told me they have not heard of this issue and then he checked my call history and saw the previous calls.


----------



## bigzeto

Getting a dropout every few minutes on Comedy Central HD - It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.


----------



## Bofurley

I was in Ames Iowa over the past weekend, and had the same audio drop out there with Medicom TV service.
I think is is something with the transmission, and not from any DTv equipment.
I have 2 HR24-500s and 1 HR21-100.


----------



## veryoldschool

Bofurley said:


> I was in Ames Iowa over the past weekend, and had the same audio drop out there with Medicom TV service.
> I think is is something with the transmission, and not from any DTv equipment.
> I have 2 HR24-500s and 1 HR21-100.


Some is and some isn't.


----------



## aldamon

Stuart Sweet said:


> DIRECTV views this as a legitimate problem and someone is working to correct it.
> 
> Is it completely on the encoder end, or completely at the receiver end, or is it some of both? I'm not qualified to answer that question. But I can tell you this... everyone agrees it's an issue and everyone wants it resolved. Not just us, but the DIRECTV people too.


Oh thank goodness. I an so tired of missing dialog in basically everything we watch. No discernible pattern to channel/dropouts/time.

Pioneer VSX-1014TX
HR20-100 via TOSLINK



mrcon0728 said:


> Pretty much any channel in HD that DD 5.1 is enabled. When I switch my Onkyo Receiver to stereo is stops.....I am sick of it.


Agree 100%.


----------



## veryoldschool

I guess I watch different HD channels than most. While I do have these and posted about them on last Thursday's recording off USA, I haven't really noticed any on what I've been watching since.
I'm not trying to diminish the problem, just to suggest maybe not all the HD channels are doing this all the time.


----------



## The Fuzz 53

I have it on ALL of them, but find Discovery and Comedy Central to be the worst.

I watched a recording of Futurama from Thursday night yesterday and that had 3 drops in it.

I've also noticed the problem on my local channels.

National Channels
206 - ESPN
209 - ESPN 2
241 - SPIKE
242 - USA
245 - TNT
247 - TBS
248 - FX (This one also has commercials that are twice as loud as the programs)
269 - History
277 - Travel
278 - Discovery
280 - TLC
296 - Cartoon Network
639 - SNY (Mets baseball)

NYC Locals
2 - CBS
4 - NBC
5 - Fox
7 - ABC
11 - CW

Equipment:
Living Room: HR22-100 connected to Onkyo TX-SR705 AVR via HDMI. AVR connected to Samsung HL-S5087W DLP 1080p TV via HDMI. Other equipment connected to Onkyo: Samsung BD-P1500 blu-ray player via HDMI, Xbox 360 Elite via HDMI, Nintendo Wii via component cables. Directv receiver, blu ray player and Xbox are connected to a D-Link switch via ethernet, which is connected to a Linksys e2000 router via ethernet.

Bedroom: H23-600 connected to Panasonic TC-L32C12 via HDMI. Also connected to tv: Panasonic DMP-BD60k blu ray player. Both are connected to a Linksys switch via ethernet, which is connected to a Linksys e2000 router via ethernet.


----------



## 1948GG

veryoldschool said:


> I'm not trying to diminish the problem, just to suggest maybe not all the HD channels are doing this all the time.


I've kinda watched this thread since you started it, but even though it's baseball season, and the number and amount of non-baseball channels that impede upon the 99.9% of time that any game is on (okay, there IS time before 7pm EST in my daily schedule, but it's sure much nicer being on the west coast than the east if you don't want to doze off in the easy chair on those west coast games!!!)....

BUT, dropouts occur on every channel, every minute/hour, every game, on all the systems I own.

HR20-700 - through Slimline5 w/WB616 multiswitch, 
TOSLINK to Yamaha RX-V3000

H20-100 - through Slimline5 to SWM8, same audio path as HR20-700
(both top units in 'home theater'), may get replaced by
HR24 at some future date (!)

HR20-100 - same route as H20-100, but HDMI to Samsung HDTV
(no surround sound processor, in bedroom)

HR20-100 - 'portable' Slimline5, direct cable to HR, to Samsung HDTV
HDMI through Panasonic amp
(this system in 5th wheel trailer, only occasional use)

If you listen closely, and especially with live baseball, you'll get 'micro-dropouts' even on the HR20-100 direct HDMI to the HDTV set. I'm sure that most folks would not notice it, but I do. Those 'micro' happenings kick both my large (yes, old) Yamaha (I'm taking a collection to get something with TrueHD/DTS-HD-MA!) as well as the newer little Panasonic surround amp in the trailer to 'skip'.

Right now, I'm watching the TB Rays game on SunSports, who do not have Dolby Digital turned on, and so its flat stereo. Still dropouts. Maybe not as many as, say, NESN or YES, but they're there. Consistently.

It's a system-wide problem. And since it occurs even on those channels that are NOT Dolby Digital, it's something that all channels are routed through, and that includes non-HD and non-Dolby types.


----------



## veryoldschool

1948GG said:


> If you listen closely, and especially with live baseball, you'll get 'micro-dropouts' even on the HR20-100 direct HDMI to the HDTV set. I'm sure that most folks would not notice it, but I do.


I respect and believe you and that you're getting/hearing these, and only wanted to suggest my ears aren't that bad either and I do tend to notice even the shortest ones, but for most of the channels I've been watching the last few/several days, they simply haven't been there, but then I'm also not watching baseball and remote sports feeds have been some of the worst for these.


----------



## 1948GG

I think that why it's more noticeable on the sports/baseball feeds, is the constant/near-constant background crowd noise. That makes the dropouts, large and small, VERY noticeable, next to, say, network drama's where the background music may be nowhere near as constant.

But you do perhaps have a point on the fact that the games are 'remote', and if so, then (and I'm going to get 'technical' here), since everything in HD is digital (and in fact the SD-Audio probably is), we are probably seeing a 'jitter' problem with the feeds.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jitter

Jitter is accumulative. It's VERY difficult to impossible to 'clean up' or remove (read: expensive circuitry). It can be minimized, but only through careful engineering of the equipment and systems.

In my early years, I spent a month on an early digital microwave system (circa 1974) trying to get the digital carrier to 'settle down'. All the testing showed that each RF repeater and associated digital re-combiner was operating well within spec, yet when hooked up in tandem, would fall fall on it's face.

Turned out that the test equipment simply, at the time, wasn't up to the task of identifying (and conversely, allowing good alignment) of those repeater circuits. I bashed together some ideas to improve the sensitivity of that test gear, and managed to get it to give me some idea of what was going on, and more accurately align the system. (Look up 'regenerative repeaters')

More so than even the manufacturers rep or the factory the equipment had come out of could do.

It's this kind of experience, repeated more times I care to mention, that tells me right off the bat that unless and until DirecTV gets some independent (not DirecTV or a manufacturers rep) person in there, with no axe to grind one way or the other, it's pretty much shooting in the dark.

There's always the possibility they'll 'trip' across where the problem lies, but......


----------



## amanz

Audio dropouts occur on HD channels broadcasting DD5.1 about 3x-4x an hour, sometimes more, occasionally less. Dropouts last 0.5 sec to 1 sec duration, about 15-20 mins apart. Sometimes spaced closer, rarely farther apart. 

Dropouts don't bother my spouse or kids, but annoy me as I'm much more anal about the quality of what I watch and hear. DirecTV video quality is superb. Too bad DD5.1 isn't up to the same standards. Any ETA from D*TV on when this problem will be resolved?

Worst offenders channel list:
SyFy - several dropouts during Eureka last Fri night
History Channel
TravelHD
BioHD
Sci Channel
Animal Planet (probably worst of worst)

Equipment list:
- HR21-700 DVR connected to Onkyo TX-SR876 A/V receiver via HDMI
- Sharp LC-52D64U connected to Onkyo via HDMI as well.
HD channels not broadcasting in DD5.1 are converted to PIIx Movie surround mode by the Onkyo w/o dropouts. Personally, I'd rather live with the dropouts and the superior audio effects of DD5.1, rather than turn off DD and listen to audio via PIIx Movie mode. Dolby PIIx mode just isn't the same. Has anyone else played with other surround modes such as Neo or THX? How do they compare to PIIx or DD5.1. Haven't experimented myself yet.


----------



## john18

I went through three episodes of Whale Wars on Animal Planet and I had multiple drops (5-10) in each one hour episode.


----------



## veryoldschool

Warehouse 13 SYFY
White collar USA


----------



## DarinC

I'm not much help, because as strange as it seems, I really don't watch that much TV (and much of what I do watch is broadcast TV, which I don't typically watch via DirecTV). But I did watch some Science Channel HD last night, and noticed them. Not NEARLY as bad as they were like a year ago. These were separated by minutes, rather than seconds.


----------



## hasan

Recordings (not live):

Two most recent episodes on USA network of the following:

White Collar
NCIS re-runs
Covert Affairs
Burn Notice
Royal Pains

2 to 4 per hour, very predictable. Never less than 2, typically up to 4 per hour on every one of these programs. Duration: a couple words or so.

On the following TNT programs:

Glades
Memphis Beat
The Closer

No dropouts during all 3 episodes.

Lie to Me: Fox Network

1 episode, no dropouts noticed.

Science Channel:

3 Episodes of Zahi Hawass' Chasing Mummies, No dropouts at all.


All cases used the following equipment: 

HR20-700 > HDMI > Onkyo SR605 > HDMI > Samsung 60" LED/LCD

I'm reporting on the dropouts only for the AVR. I don't listen to the TV speakers.


----------



## recorder

I have absolutely zero dropouts on my HR22-100, but what I do have ,and what D* refuses to acknowledge, is No Center Channel on the 101 network DD5.1 programming.

I've posted this issue in 2 threads, and only received one confirmation of the same issue.

I've got my HR22 audio out going coax to my Denon AVR988.
The input display shows DD5.1, but there is ZERO audio coming out of the center channel. Obviously, this makes following dialog a real challenge.

I have noticed intermittently, on some of the 101 promo's, and a C&W concert that was on in June( don't know who, 'cause I'm not a fan of the genre), the Center Channel does/did transmit.

Had a ticket open 4/29, and followed up for 2 weeks with no resolution.
I gave up the ghost.

All other channels' DD5.1 audio is normal.


----------



## Santana

I will admit I am no audiophile and I have no fancy sound equipment, but I have never noticed any audio dropouts on any channel ever. I have Dolby Digital 5.1 enabled and use a Sony sound-bar with the sub-woofer doubling as the receiver. I have an HR21/200 with HDMI connecting straight to the TV for video, but I am using fiber cables to the receiver for the audio.


----------



## txfeinbergs

Tonight I had 3 audio dropouts at the 15th, 26th, and 27th minute of The Colony on the Discovery channel. I saved this recording because I am going to be using it to compare the length of audio dropouts I have with a Pioneer receiver once I get it. (currently using an Onkyo and each dropout lasts about 3 seconds).


----------



## Die Hard

Last Night 

HGTV - Audio dropout associated with a slight picture stutter at 6:19 CST.

TBS - Meet the Browns - audio dropout @ 7:25 CST.

Science Channel - Wonder of the Solar System - audio dropout @ 8:15 CST.

H23/600 - HDMI - Denon 1610 - HDMI - Panasonic Plasma TCP-50S1


----------



## The Fuzz 53

Mets game last night on SNY, channel 639 at 8:07pm eastern time.


----------



## Steve

Noticed some last night, watching _Covert Affairs_ (OAD 8/3) and _Closer_ on USA and TNT respectively. 3-4 during each show, about .5 to 1 second in duration.

HR24-500 connected optical to a Yamaha RX-V2600 receiver. DD "on".


----------



## veryoldschool

Steve said:


> Noticed some last night, watching _Covert Affairs_ and _Closer_ on USA and TNT respectively. 3-4 during each show, about .5 to 1 second in duration.
> 
> HR24-500 connected optical to a Yamaha RX-V2600 receiver. DD "on".


Caught two in Covert Affairs, @ the 2 min & 57 min marks.
Memphis Beat, TNT, had only one.


----------



## FrozenAsset

Had them last night on HD rental of Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Steve

veryoldschool said:


> Caught two in Covert Affairs, @ the 2 min & 57 min marks [...]


Your post made me realize the episode I reported above was last week's _Covert Affairs_. Haven't watched this week's yet. _Closer _was this week's.


----------



## nollchr

The newer Denon was also connected via HDMI, not optical.


----------



## 1948GG

DROPOUTS ON VOD = INEXCUSABLE

Most of the non-pay VOD available isn't Dolby, but flat stereo; I've never heard any dropouts on it.

But today, I 'got around' to watching a VOD Dolby movie that was filled with dropouts every couple of minutes, throughout the entire 2hr film.

Absolutely inexcusable. Obviously ZERO quality control. Although the transfer mechanism (or actually whatever d/l system, both at their head-end and my HR) could be at fault, although that gets us into another area (that's even worse), programmers.

The film is 'Lifeforce', a Tobe Hooper classic, done between 'Poltergeist' and 'Invaders From Mars' (remake).


----------



## TBlazer07

Big Brother tonight, which is SD on NY Channel 2 had a number of dropouts.


----------



## RogueWing16

CBS

Numerous dropouts during the Ravens-Panthers game. Maybe 1 second long and occurring nearly every 3 minutes.

Watching on a R10 receiver. Very annoying. This is the first time I've noticed this.


----------



## techntrek

veryoldschool said:


> Warehouse 13 SYFY
> White collar USA


+1 on Warehouse 13, every episode lately.


----------



## amanz

Spoke to D*TV tech support this afternoon on another issue, and casually mentioned to rep that I've experienced audio dropouts on HD shows with DD5.1 on. Told him I had a service tech over a few weeks ago who downloaded a firmware upgrade, tightened my dish alignment, but had zero affect on the fixing the audio dropouts. Also said I learned via DBSTalk that the problem resides with audio codec compatibility with MPEG4 broadcasts.

Tech rep said he wished I had spoken to him. He acknowledged audio dropouts are indeed a problem and DirecTV is working on correcting them. He said the audio problems began when D*TV implemented a fix for audio level problems between shows and commercials. Seems fixing one problem inadvertently caused another. He also said he's experienced the same audio problems with his home theater setup in South Dakota. So he shares out pain.

He felt a permanent fix would be ready in a month or so, possibly sooner. I'm sure all of us on this thread would certainly hope so.


----------



## hasan

amanz said:


> Spoke to D*TV tech support this afternoon on another issue, and casually mentioned to rep that I've experienced audio dropouts on HD shows with DD5.1 on. Told him I had a service tech over a few weeks ago who downloaded a firmware upgrade, tightened my dish alignment, but had zero affect on the fixing the audio dropouts. Also said I learned via DBSTalk that the problem resides with audio codec compatibility with MPEG4 broadcasts.
> 
> Tech rep said he wished I had spoken to him. He acknowledged audio dropouts are indeed a problem and DirecTV is working on correcting them. He said the audio problems began when D*TV implemented a fix for audio level problems between shows and commercials. Seems fixing one problem inadvertently caused another. He also said he's experienced the same audio problems with his home theater setup in South Dakota. So he shares out pain.
> 
> He felt a permanent fix would be ready in a month or so, possibly sooner. I'm sure all of us on this thread would certainly hope so.


I don't think the tech got it right. The drop-outs (non-HR24) involve the encoders (MPEG-4), which have nothing to do with the volume adjustments.
It was an interesting guess on his part, but far off the mark.

The part he had right is that D* knows about it an is working on a fix. The problem is a difficult one with no easy fix. I am confident that it will eventually get fixed, but it isn't going to be "real soon now". Try not to get your hopes up, and if it bothers you a lot, turn Dolby Digital off (in your sat box), which seems to help a lot of people hide the problem.

I like DD so much, I leave mine on, and tolerate the drop-outs (at least for now).


----------



## RAD

VOS, how much longer do you need to post information? Hasn't what has been posted so far giving DirecTV any leads on the problem?


----------



## Die Hard

... and if it bothers you a lot, turn Dolby Digital off (in your sat box), which seems to help a lot of people hide the problem.

I like DD so much, I leave mine on, and tolerate the drop-outs (at least for now).[/QUOTE]

I've spent many hours comparing the results of Dolby Digital on vs Dolby Digital off (on sat. box). With it off, my Denon outputs the sound in Dolby Prologic II C which is not really all that bad.
With Dolby Digital turned off, the audio drops are greatly reduced but not completely gone. So, I 've decided to leave Dolby Digital turned off (on sat. box) because it does provide some relief from the audio drops.


----------



## RAD

I again recorded Penn & Teller Bullsh*t east and west coast feeds on Thursday. Both recordings had the same exact dropouts, total of four during the half hour show.


----------



## The Fuzz 53

4 drop outs during the Thursday nights new episode of Futurama on 249. Drops occured at the 3, 5, 12 and 28 minute marks.


----------



## bigzeto

It would be nice to hear back from an engineer at Directv saying they're starting to narrow down the problem. I feel all of us are giving this data and we're not getting any feedback.

Watched the Saints-Patriots game on NFL network last night. Dropouts occurred every few minutes. Also, there were frequent dropouts during the PGA Championship on TNT.


----------



## Steve

Just watched a FOX OTA episode of _The Office_ recorded 8/12 ("Branch Closing"), and there must have been at least 12 audio dropouts in the first 15 minutes. HDMI audio and video to a Panny plasma, DD "on".


----------



## DarinC

Had some today on NatGeo HD and SyFyHD.


----------



## southface

Enough. Safe to say that the majority if not all of the HD channels exhibit this error with some degree depending the receivers "lock on" software.


----------



## veryoldschool

southface said:


> Enough. Safe to say that the majority if not all of the HD channels exhibit this error with some degree depending the receivers "lock on" software.


What is "lock on" software?


----------



## Go Beavs

Quite a few on Animal Planet HD ~9:30pm PDT on my HR21-100.


----------



## keenan

One thing that's interesting is that DIRECTV takes a signal that's already MPEG4, such as HBO, or any NBC/Uni signal like Syfy, USA Network, etc, and by re-encoding it to their MPEG4/encryption scheme produces a signal that contains these audio problems.

Note that many times I've had these dropouts on DIRECTV, and checked the very same program on my Comcast feed, even MPEG4 sourced channels like those noted above, and there are no audio issues.


----------



## Die Hard

I know that every AVR handles this Dolby Digital glitch in a different way and some exhibit the audio drop to a lesser extent than others. 
Does anyone know of specific make/model AVR that handles this glitch completely without exhibiting any audio dropouts?
I'm nearing a point where I might be willing to buy a reciever that can recover fast enough, if this is possible, just to get away from these annoying audio dropouts.


----------



## veryoldschool

Die Hard said:


> I know that every AVR handles this Dolby Digital glitch in a different way and some exhibit the audio drop to a lesser extent than others.
> Does anyone know of specific make/model AVR that handles this glitch completely without exhibiting any audio dropouts?
> I'm nearing a point where I might be willing to buy a reciever that can recover fast enough, if this is possible, just to get away from these annoying audio dropouts.


If the dropout is in the feed, and is more than say one millisecond. I don't think there is an AVR out there that won't show them. 
The Sonys I've used are quick, but if there is no sound for any time, then these can't make it up and give you sound.
Most [but not all] of the dropouts I've had are very short, so if yours are lasting more than a second, another AVR may help "reduce" the length of them.


----------



## veryoldschool

keenan said:


> One thing that's interesting is that DIRECTV takes a signal that's already MPEG4, such as HBO, or any NBC/Uni signal like Syfy, USA Network, etc, and by re-encoding it to their MPEG4/encryption scheme produces a signal that contains these audio problems.
> 
> Note that many times I've had these dropouts on DIRECTV, and checked the very same program on my Comcast feed, even MPEG4 sourced channels like those noted above, and there are no audio issues.


Googling didn't come up with anything about MPEG-4 and Comcast, so do you have any links/info where cable is using MPEG-4 and the channels you've listed as being MPEG-4?
There would be no reason for DirecTV to re-encode say an HBO MPEG-4 feed and Saturday's movie had some bad dropouts.


----------



## keenan

veryoldschool said:


> Googling didn't come up with anything about MPEG-4 and Comcast, so do you have any links/info where cable is using MPEG-4 and the channels you've listed as being MPEG-4?
> There would be no reason for DirecTV to re-encode say an HBO MPEG-4 feed and Saturday's movie had some bad dropouts.


HBO went to MPEG4 for distribution around a year and a half ago, maybe two years. NBC about the same time, of course those signals are re-encoded back to MPEG2 for ATSC use. With HBO though DIRECTV is taking an MPEG4 signal, doing something to it, re-encoding/encrypting, and somehow producing audio dropouts for delivery via their MPEG4 system.

Comcast takes those same signals are converts them back to MPEG2 for their local distribution and doesn't have any audio problems.

I suppose my point is that listing stations and when they have a dropout is akin to killing ants one by one instead of just removing the anthill, the problem has to be somewhere in the DIRECTV signal distribution scheme. If they can't get the current encoders to work properly they need to be replaced, as I noted elsewhere, AT&T doesn't have this problem so apparently there are encoders that can do job properly.

It's my speculation, since this has been going on for over a year now, is that the tech staff wants the info in this thread to bandaid, or suppress the problem as much as possible, until such time that DIRECTV purchases a new round of encoders. It usually comes down to money, and at this point it's probably more cost effective for them to "fine-tune" the issue as buying new encoders is expensive.

It's just too bad that DIRECTV subjects it's subscribers to a sub-par audio product, imagine a dropout at the exact moment the ball hit the bat when A-Rod hit his 600th homerun, that wouldn't be very satisfying would it? It's bad enough words of dialog get dropped now, it's just inexcusable in my opinion to allow this to go on so long.


----------



## veryoldschool

keenan said:


> With HBO though DIRECTV is taking an MPEG4 signal, doing something to it, re-encoding/encrypting, and somehow producing audio dropouts for delivery via their MPEG4 system.


So it seems like they don't need to transcode/convert this feed and so adding the encryption and then feeding it to the statistical multiplexer, or whatever it's called, that varies the bandwidth used by each channel may be where a problem is added.
I don't know all of this part, and find it a bit hard to understand "how", but on each transponder, all the channels have a varying [not fixed] bandwidth, which allows for better utilization of the overall bandwidth, by "borrowing" unused bandwidth from other channels that are only needing/using low bit-rates at the moment.

[side note] 
I had a problem with my local PBS [720p] when they aired Ken Burn's national parks. These had bit-rates at or slightly over 20mb/s which worked fine for the airings at 2 AM, and barely worked for any that aired during primetime. these also used twice the disk space of other HD recordings which was my first clue that they were "something different".

Maybe the encoders are only part of the problem. :shrug:


----------



## txfeinbergs

Die Hard said:


> I know that every AVR handles this Dolby Digital glitch in a different way and some exhibit the audio drop to a lesser extent than others.
> Does anyone know of specific make/model AVR that handles this glitch completely without exhibiting any audio dropouts?
> I'm nearing a point where I might be willing to buy a reciever that can recover fast enough, if this is possible, just to get away from these annoying audio dropouts.


I'll let you know tomorrow whether there is any improvement between a Onkyo SR805 and a Pioneer 1120-K. That is when my new system arrives. I have saved a program with glitches in it to compare. The Onkyo is around 2 seconds per glitch.

I would also love to know (officially) though which receivers are best at handling this DirecTV error. I am pretty much taking a blind leap of faith here that Pioneer handles it better based on the lack of Pioneer complaints I have seen on here. In fact, going by complaints alone, Onkyo is the worst, followed shortly afterwards by Denon. I have seen very few complaints from Sony and Yamaha owners (if any), and none from Pioneer.

I am just surprised that no magazine publications have picked up on these problems yet. I am sure DirecTV would move a whole heck of a lot faster if they started getting some negative press.


----------



## trdrjeff

Had several short drops during Next FoodNetwork Star


----------



## DC_SnDvl

VOS,

The question might be when don't we have audio dropouts. It is getting to the point where I don't think I have watched anything over the past week or so that have not had audio problems.


----------



## Die Hard

txfeinbergs said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow whether there is any improvement between a Onkyo SR805 and a Pioneer 1120-K. That is when my new system arrives. I have saved a program with glitches in it to compare. The Onkyo is around 2 seconds per glitch.
> 
> I would also love to know (officially) though which receivers are best at handling this DirecTV error. I am pretty much taking a blind leap of faith here that Pioneer handles it better based on the lack of Pioneer complaints I have seen on here. In fact, going by complaints alone, Onkyo is the worst, followed shortly afterwards by Denon. I have seen very few complaints from Sony and Yamaha owners (if any), and none from Pioneer.
> 
> I am just surprised that no magazine publications have picked up on these problems yet. I am sure DirecTV would move a whole heck of a lot faster if they started getting some negative press.


It will be nice to know your results. I do use a Denon 1610 (via HDMI) in my living room, but I also use an older Sony STR-DE845 (via optical) in my basement. And yes the Sony may only exhibit 1-2 audio drops per hour compared to the Denon which may average 4 audio drops per hour, but the Denon is newer and handles Blu-ray so I can't make the switch.
But,as I said, I would be interested in finding an AVR that could recover and not exhibit the audio drop, if such an AVR does exist!!!!!!!


----------



## veryoldschool

DC_SnDvl said:


> VOS,
> 
> The question might be when don't we have audio dropouts. It is getting to the point where I don't think I have watched anything over the past week or so that have not had audio problems.


Are you asking me to now list shows that I don't have this problem with?
Believe it or not, there are some shows I watch that don't have this and others I do that do have them. USA, TNT are ones that do off the top of my head.


----------



## hasan

trdrjeff said:


> Had several short drops during Next FoodNetwork Star


I've been watching the Jets - Giants game on 206 (ESPN-HD), for nearly an hour now, and have had no drop-outs at all. Not one.

I'm still getting about 4 per hour on any USA Network recording that I watch (and there are at least 6 series that I record on USA Network)


----------



## mikeindc

Audio dropouts and pixelation during The Closer tonight on TNT 245


----------



## RedTechie

> I'll let you know tomorrow whether there is any improvement between a Onkyo SR805 and a Pioneer 1120-K. That is when my new system arrives. I have saved a program with glitches in it to compare. The Onkyo is around 2 seconds per glitch.


I'm also very interested in these results. I'm to the point where I'm willing to throw money at the situation to make it less of an annoyance.

I am currently using a cheap Samsung all-in-one DVD player and home theater in a box setup and was looking at possibly buying the Onkyo TX-SR608 receiver and new speakers. But if Onkyo's are supposedly the worst at recovering from these audio glitches I might look elsewhere.

Channels I've noticed the drop outs on (live and recorded programs) are:
SyFy HD
HBO HD

Hardware:
HR-24 DVR


----------



## Holydoc

Syfy had lots of drop-outs during Warehouse 13.


----------



## hidef2010

Funny, I actually experienced my first audio drop out yesterday on HBO HD 501, mind you, *I have DD set to "on" on my HR22-100 audio set up screen*. 
I am connected via HDMI to my Kuro and via optical to my Integra AVR. I could go to the AVR from the HR22 via HDMI, but I am a purist that way!!!
Anyway, are you guys saying I should turn DD to "off"? Will this not cause only pcm to pass to my AVR? I got to try this when I get home to see if my receiver will use PLII or actually give me DD 5.1.

Hidef2010


----------



## txfeinbergs

Guys, I got my new Pioneer in today, and have it all connected up. Before I disconnected the Onkyo though I had a program recorded on my HR24 that had 3 audio drop outs on it. Each glitch caused the receiver to drop audio for exactly 3 seconds (recorded it with digital stopwatch). With the Pioneer, the audio drop out is exactly 0.5 seconds - definitely still audible, but at least you don't lose an entire sentence of dialog anymore everytime it happens!


----------



## veryoldschool

txfeinbergs said:


> Guys, I got my new Pioneer in today, and have it all connected up. Before I disconnected the Onkyo though I had a program recorded on my HR24 that had 3 audio drop outs on it. Each glitch caused the receiver to drop audio for exactly 3 seconds (recorded it with digital stopwatch). With the Pioneer, the audio drop out is exactly 0.5 seconds - definitely still audible, but at least you don't lose an entire sentence of dialog anymore everytime it happens!


I'm sure this is what makes some of us "tolerate" these, while for others it drives them nuts. That's a factor of 6x greater/longer.


----------



## Die Hard

txfeinbergs said:


> Guys, I got my new Pioneer in today, and have it all connected up. Before I disconnected the Onkyo though I had a program recorded on my HR24 that had 3 audio drop outs on it. Each glitch caused the receiver to drop audio for exactly 3 seconds (recorded it with digital stopwatch). With the Pioneer, the audio drop out is exactly 0.5 seconds - definitely still audible, but at least you don't lose an entire sentence of dialog anymore everytime it happens!


Thanks for letting us know your results. 
It would be interesting to know about how audio drops you get per hour compared to the Onkyo.


----------



## RAD

Watching a recording from Discovery HD 278 made back on 3/28 and it has had a few audio drops on it using a Onkyo TX-NX901 AVR connected via TOSLINK from HR24-500.


----------



## bagdropper

I wish I would have cme to this site sooner, for I was beginning to think my issue wasn't system oriented.

I started having mainly audio dropouts on the channels I'll list at the end. I'm also getting pixelation with my picture. It started 8-14. At first, a red button restart cleared it up but I am noticing it again.

206
502
671
208

Those are the ones I've noticed so far. I never really lose total picture...it just hiccups (slight small pixelation with an audio dropout).

Signal strengths are strong, not inclement weather, I know my dish is in alignment and my signal strengths have been good to great...my receiver/system is in my signature. Reception has definitely been iffy lately.


----------



## Die Hard

bagdropper said:


> I wish I would have cme to this site sooner, for I was beginning to think my issue wasn't system oriented.
> 
> I started having mainly audio dropouts on the channels I'll list at the end. I'm also getting pixelation with my picture. It started 8-14. At first, a red button restart cleared it up but I am noticing it again.
> 
> 206
> 502
> 671
> 208
> 
> Those are the ones I've noticed so far. I never really lose total picture...it just hiccups (slight small pixelation with an audio dropout).
> 
> Signal strengths are strong, not inclement weather, I know my dish is in alignment and my signal strengths have been good to great...my receiver/system is in my signature. Reception has definitely been iffy lately.


I mainly have audio dropouts and have had them since around last fall 2009, but I also have seen picture stutter and/or pixelation associated with some of these audio dropouts.


----------



## hookemfins

206
209
607
654


----------



## swans

txfeinbergs said:


> Guys, I got my new Pioneer in today, and have it all connected up. Before I disconnected the Onkyo though I had a program recorded on my HR24 that had 3 audio drop outs on it. Each glitch caused the receiver to drop audio for exactly 3 seconds (recorded it with digital stopwatch). With the Pioneer, the audio drop out is exactly 0.5 seconds - definitely still audible, but at least you don't lose an entire sentence of dialog anymore everytime it happens!


to semi-fix our bug. Will DirecTV provide us each with one like Apple is doing with the cases?:lol:


----------



## gitarzan

Hey DirecTV......nearly a year now. Do you really benefit from this information in this thread? Pick out on channel that has the problem and fix it.


----------



## shortcut

TNTHD
USAHD

We watched Warehouse 13 and Rizzoli & Isles from this week (most recent recording) this evening.
Recorded on HR23, HDMI through Pioneer VSX-1020K, HDMI to Panasonic 1080I TV.

Both shows were like back in the old days watching D* in bad weather!
Pixelation every 5 minutes or more.

I am located east of Atlanta, GA.
There may have been weather on the nights they record...I couldn't tell you if there WAS weather on the nights of recording...with DVR I don't even know what night they record on.. (-:

Anyone else have it this bad on either of these shows?

Joe


----------



## veryoldschool

shortcut said:


> TNTHD
> USAHD
> 
> We watched Warehouse 13 and Rizzoli & Isles from this week (most recent recording) this evening.
> Recorded on HR23, HDMI through Pioneer VSX-1020K, HDMI to Panasonic 1080I TV.
> 
> Both shows were like back in the old days watching D* in bad weather!
> Pixelation every 5 minutes or more.
> 
> I am located east of Atlanta, GA.
> There may have been weather on the nights they record...I couldn't tell you if there WAS weather on the nights of recording...with DVR I don't even know what night they record on.. (-:
> 
> Anyone else have it this bad on either of these shows?
> 
> Joe


I've just watched this week's of those two and not sure I even had audio dropouts, let alone any video issues.


----------



## amanz

Noticed several postings indicating Onkyo AVRs fare the worst in terms of delays when encountering audio dropouts. I have to say my TX-SR876 recovers pretty quickly - ~0.5 sec. Nothing close to the 3 sec intervals others have cited. That would drive me crazy.

Realize the SR876 AVR is a more expensive than some of the other models, but got it for a pretty good price last Dec from J&R - just under $1K. Perhaps this unit has different circuitry than the other models that allows it to recover faster.


----------



## bagdropper

I was watching Smithsonian last night, the Electric Guitar program they started this month, 8-9pm central last night. The 1st half hour were UNWATCHABLE. Every 5-10 seconds, I would lose the entire picture, then it would pop back on a second or two later.

At about the half hour mark, it suddenly reversed itself and was fine from that point on.

I was also watching 256...some Walter Pigeon movie - I also got a few instances of picture pixelation on that...never seen it before on an SD channel. The audio was fine.

For the record...this all started for me last Saturday, for about 12 months I never had an issue at all. Again, my signal strengths are solid to great across the board on all sats. And there wasn't a cloud in the sky.


----------



## RAD

RAD said:


> VOS, how much longer do you need to post information? Hasn't what has been posted so far giving DirecTV any leads on the problem?


VOS, again have you found out from DirecTV how much longer they want this data collection? We're coming up close to three weeks, don't they have enough data points to point them to the problem yet?

8/20 1AM CDT recording of Eureka on 244, audio via Denon AVR-891/HDMI connection. Total of 9 audio drops at approx 5:34, 5:38, 11:38, 20:38, 33:51, 39:04, 39:39, 48:44 and 50:38.


----------



## veryoldschool

RAD said:


> VOS, again have you found out from DirecTV


I've got nothing new. :shrug:


----------



## HarryD

bjamin82 said:


> Every Channel that is HD. Including shows recorded on DVR. There are even drops on VOD.


ditto for me....


----------



## hidef2010

I've just sent an e-mail to D* customer service..... I was polite and to the point regarding these audio drop-outs. I'll post their reply as soon as I hear from them. 
*Can someone tell me if this has been hapening for along time now or is it recent?* I ask becuse I am new to D* (2 months) and only in these last 2 weeks have I been experiencing audio drop-outs.

Thanks

Hidef2010


----------



## keenan

hidef2010 said:


> I've just sent an e-mail to D* customer service..... I was polite and to the point regarding these audio drop-outs. I'll post their reply as soon as I hear from them.
> *Can someone tell me if this has been hapening for along time now or is it recent?* I ask becuse I am new to D* (2 months) and only in these last 2 weeks have I been experiencing audio drop-outs.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hidef2010


It's been happening for over a year now. Originally it was a "motorboating" or stuttering of the audio at seemingly random moments, now by tweaking the signal apparently, the audio just drops out all together. Same original problem, it's just being handled differently.


----------



## Renard

Something is puzzling me, Directv broadcast teams have no means to monitor PQ before they send it to the sats (computers that alerts them, I don't know or something else, we can go on the moon and we are not even able to monitor PQ before they broadcast it on the sats). I don't care if it's Directv's fault or the broadcast's fault, I pay to Directv, I don't understand that we need to call them or post thousands of post on tweeter or have another thread on DBStalk to get their attention to fix this long lasting problem.


----------



## veryoldschool

Renard said:


> Something is puzzling me, Directv broadcast teams have no means to monitor PQ before they send it to the sats (computers that alerts them, I don't know or something else, we can go on the moon and we are not even able to monitor PQ before they broadcast it on the sats). I don't care if it's Directv's fault or the broadcast's fault, I pay to Directv, I don't understand that we need to call them or post thousands of post on tweeter or have another thread on DBStalk to get their attention to fix this long lasting problem.


"PQ" is normally video, which they can and do monitor, in something that looks like mission control.
Multiple monitors can be watched for video issues.
Can you monitor multiple audio feeds?
I know I can't.


----------



## witz

I get them randomly on many HD channels. My most consistant is on my ABC and CBS local HD channels here in the Baltimore market. The crazy thing is that I completely lose sound on commercials, yet most of the time the actual show or sports event has sound.


----------



## djrobx

> Can you monitor multiple audio feeds?
> I know I can't.


For this issue? I sure could. Hook up a bunch of Sony AVRs to a bunch of DirecTV receivers, and simply watch the AVR's displays - Whenever there's a drop out, the displays blank and scroll a new "Dolby Digital 3/2" message. Speakers aren't even required.

If I worked for DirecTV and this was some sort of priority for us to solve, I'd probably write some software to accept and decode a DD5.1 signal from a receiver and log every decoding disruption to a database. They're a fairly big company with a lot of resources, I don't think this would really require that much effort.


----------



## TBlazer07

It's been horrible for me this weekend. Live programs, recordings, HD, SD, doesn't matter. My wife was watching a Bravo cooking series (Master Chef DC?) live. There were about 3 shows in a row. Like every 5-10 minutes there was an audio drop. Also recordings from USA, Discovery ...... maybe it's sunspots but its seems to be getting worse over the last couple weeks. It's so annoying but at least it's better then the old Brrrippp.


----------



## Harrisment

I'm having horrible audio drops while trying to watch Sunday Night Football on NBC. It seems like it keeps losing the digital sound about every 2 mins or so. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## RAD

Harrisment said:


> I'm having horrible audio drops while trying to watch Sunday Night Football on NBC. It seems like it keeps losing the digital sound about every 2 mins or so. Anyone else experiencing this?


Nope. Do you have an over the air/ATSC setup where you can check that feed to see if it's DirecTV or your local stations ATSC/OTA feed?


----------



## Renard

veryoldschool said:


> "PQ" is normally video, which they can and do monitor, in something that looks like mission control.
> Multiple monitors can be watched for video issues.
> Can you monitor multiple audio feeds?
> I know I can't.


Well, maybe you can't, they can't monitor a channel for 2 or 3 hours and see if there's a problem, then change to another channel and so on. We (customers) can do it and see the problem, I am sure they can. What about some computers, with some software that monitor problems, don't tell me that in 2010 they can't do that, and only rely on thousands and thousands of customers who complain, or people on DBStalk. Meanwhile, we still have problems.


----------



## veryoldschool

Renard said:


> Well, maybe you can't, they can't monitor a channel for 2 or 3 hours and see if there's a problem, then change to another channel and so on. We (customers) can do it and see the problem, I am sure they can. What about some computers, with some software that monitor problems, don't tell me that in 2010 they can't do that, and only rely on thousands and thousands of customers who complain, or people on DBStalk. Meanwhile, we still have problems.


I was only trying to point out to the post of this being "easy".
I know from back in the days of the bripps, that they can and do monitor a channel for them, as they came back and said they had for 45 mins and didn't hear any. I had to counter with this wasn't long enough to hear them as they weren't constantly happening on every show.
I have them but they do seem to be in spurts, as some days/shows are a given to have them and other days/shows I just don't have them. Currently the last few days are the don't have days, but I've about to watch TNT, Leverage, and expect some.


----------



## mikeny

CNN HD, NGC HD, YES HD (probably several others)

I only get drops in the room where I run HDMI to an AVR. (Onkyo TX-SR605) As I'm typing this I got another on CNN. It's gotten worse in the last few months. Has it gotten worse since I was converted to SWM? Possibly.

This HR24-500 DVR just received software v 0x40d this morning.


----------



## veryoldschool

mikeny said:


> This HR24-500 DVR just received software v 0x40d this morning.


That will resolve the buffer/recorded dropouts the HR24-500 has had, but doesn't/can't resolve the feed issues.


----------



## Die Hard

Am I the only one still having the audio dropouts?
Why no posts? Are we just giving up???


----------



## Davenlr

No, you arent the only one. And yes, I have given up. If they havent been able to get software for their encoders to fix the problem by now, I figure they arent going to. Id rather have the drop outs than the annoying Brrrrrrips or bad lip sync...


----------



## bigzeto

Still dropouts everyday. If they don't have it fixed by the end of football season, I am going to suspend my account and watch OTA TV and Netflix everything else.


----------



## keenan

Davenlr said:


> No, you arent the only one. And yes, I have given up. If they havent been able to get software for their encoders to fix the problem by now, I figure they arent going to. Id rather have the drop outs than the annoying Brrrrrrips or bad lip sync...


Exactly, if it hasn't been fixed in the more than a year they've been working on it's not going to be fixed. It's the same problem it was a year ago, they've just tweaked it so it manifests itself differently: dropouts instead of brrrps. If you're a DIRECTV subscriber you're expected to just deal with it.

And this listing of what channels at what times is ridiculous, a complete waste of time, you mean to tell me that the technological operation for DIRECTV has to rely on anecdotal data from subscribers to figure out what's wrong? Get real, they know what's wrong but apparently choose not to take the measures(money) to fix it.


----------



## keenan

bigzeto said:


> Still dropouts everyday. If they don't have it fixed by the end of football season, I am going to suspend my account and watch OTA TV and Netflix everything else.


I only use DIRECTV for 6 months during baseball season because of MLBEI-HD, the rest of the time the account is in no-pay suspension and I use my primary provider, Comcast, which doesn't have audio problems on any of their channels.


----------



## mickcris

I decided to turn off DD again. I have also given up and do not think the problem is ever going to be fixed.


----------



## je4755

As is the case with many other subscribers, I watch a limited range of channels and experience audio dropouts on all of them (this situation prevails on two different DirecTV boxes connected to two different A/V receivers/TVs). The frequency count on some channels is worse than others; for example, I typically note three or so dropouts while watching a recorded version of the 30-minute “Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives.” I too doubt DirecTV intends to address audio dropouts aggressively (or, at least, effectively) – in marked contrast to, say, unalloyed enthusiasm dedicated to adding PPV HD rather than national HD channels – and simply have learned to tolerate them.


----------



## swans

Occasionally when I hit the 6 sec back button 4 or more times successively I lose all audio. I have to power off my AVR and then power it back on to get the audio back. Anybody else ever have this happen?


----------



## txfeinbergs

Giving up with the caveat that my new amp only drops the audio for 0.5 seconds each occurrence instead of 3 seconds. It is now at least tolerable. If I was not already in the market for a new amp I would have dropped DirecTV over this crap.


----------



## Die Hard

txfeinbergs said:


> Giving up with the caveat that my new amp only drops the audio for 0.5 seconds each occurrence instead of 3 seconds. It is now at least tolerable. If I was not already in the market for a new amp I would have dropped DirecTV over this crap.


That is more tolerable, but how many times per hour would you say the audio dropouts occur? Have you noticed an improvement in this as well?


----------



## swans

if this were our financial institutions dropping bits on our financial transactions, how much money would we have lost or gained?

$500 (111110100) becomes $250 (11111010).

Maybe it is time to open up the ***** thread again. Cause I'm wanting to do some more *****ing. This is totally unacceptable by DirecTV and I could never recommend their service to anybody.


----------



## dlmax63

Although I have not previously replied to this thread, I've been watching it. The only conclusion that I've been able to come up with is that *it is a persistent problem* (~ one year of occurrences) across all channels with little chance of it being cleared up soon. I am fed up with it and have taken steps to change to a different service (U-Verse). I'm sure U-Verse has their own problems and that I'm probably just trading one annoyance for another (or more) but that's a risk that I'm more than willing to take, especially since I'll be able to do it with a few more dollars in my pocket due to U-Verse' lower pricing.


----------



## ttubbiola

I have been having this issue for a very long time.

DVRs are all HR22-100s
AV Receiver is an Onkyo SR-705 (living room)

It can happen on any channel I watch including SD feeds (Cooking Channel and DIY are good examples). It happens on live and recorded shows.

I only have the issue in my living room. Of my other receivers, one is directly connected to the TV (office) and the other is connected to a Panasonic SA-XR45 receiver (bedroom).

I have MRV enabled and also have the issue in my living room when playing back recordings from the other DVRs.

I really hope the engineers can get this fixed because it sometimes gets so annoying that I start seriously thinking about FIOS or UVerse as both are available to me here.


----------



## secondclaw

Issue with all non-local HD channels I watch - primarily Sifi / TNT / USA. I haven't really noticed it with local channels.

I used to have an old Denon receiver connected via Optical link - and the dropouts caused a loud click - very annoying (at that time Denon reported loss of DD on its LCD). I recently purchased Onkyo SR608 and connected to my HR23 via HDMI - The dropouts are the same, but Onkyo recovers quicker so they're less annoying.


----------



## gphvid

I was watching three recorded programs this evening, Weeds, The Pillars of Earth, and The Big C and I noticed one dropout on Weeds and three on The Big C but none on The Pillars of Earth.

Weeds was recorded on ShoE on Monday evening 8/23 and the dropout occurs 5 minutes in. I was able to replay the dropout so it does repeat. The Big C was recorded Saturday Night on ShoE and the three dropouts were at 3 minutes in and again at 17 minutes and the last one at 25 minutes into the episode. There were none for The Pillars of Earth which was recorded off StarzE Friday 8/27.

One thing I did notice was that each dropout was really a Dolby Digital drop to ProLogic II. I have an indicator on the front of my AV receiver which shows what is being decoded and it shifted between Dolby Digital and ProLogic II on each of the dropouts. This happened no matter how many times I replayed the dropouts and for each of them as well. Yet StarzE was perfect and consistent throughout the entire 2 hr finale of The Pillars of Earth.

It does seem channel specific on these dropouts and something I wonder with the Dolby Digital transmission that causes a momentary drop of signal, reverting to ProLogic II.

In all these cases, the picture never degraded or had any digital errors.

Hopefully, this report can help in the resolution of this dropout problem.

HR20-100 unit with optical connection between DVR and receiver and HDMI to TV with sound coming through receiver and surround speakers.


----------



## Joe Schmuck

Until I read this thread, I thought the problem was my AMP. This problem has been happening for years now and it is irritating. You would think DTV would fix this irritating problem. Some days are worse than others, that's for sure.

-Joe


----------



## bagdropper

Every time I go to this site, I keep hoping it's getting better.

This weekend, I noticed it did seem to be getting better in frequency of occurance, but it was still affecting nearly every channel I watch in some fashion, and it is still affecting the picture also with slight very brief pixelization.

I went about a year without brips...now I've had this since Saturday, 8-14.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

212 NFL
During the Panthers @ Titans game.


----------



## Die Hard

bagdropper said:


> Every time I go to this site, I keep hoping it's getting better.
> 
> This weekend, I noticed it did seem to be getting better in frequency of occurance, but it was still affecting nearly every channel I watch in some fashion, and it is still affecting the picture also with slight very brief pixelization.
> 
> I went about a year without brips...now I've had this since Saturday, 8-14.


You might have times when it appears to happen less but if you continue to watch you'll notice it's really very consistent.
I too, can see a slight picture stutter and/or pixelation with some of the audio dropouts but usually it's just the audio dropout that occurs by itself.


----------



## alv

Meet the press. Both OTA and through LIL. Only if I have DD on.


----------



## taylorhively

I'm just so DONE with these audio drop outs. I have an Onkyo which gets "lost/confused" when it's DD stream is interrupted (it goes searching for 3 seconds before locking back on to DD.)
I've switched over to stereo PCM. The drop outs are still there but they are in the hundreds of milliseconds and barely audible because in PCM the receiver doesn't switch when losing the stream adding 3 seconds of silence.

It's pretty pathetic that I have had to give up on 5.1 completely just to watch TV. Stereo/Dolby PL isn't so bad, but really. If money wasn't tight have tried buying a different receiver that handles this better by now.
Sorry for the rant.

When the audio stream dies they should continue to send DD encoded silence rather than having a complete drop in the audio stream. This way the receivers won't go in to auto search.

Anyone know a band/model receiver that you can FIX/LOCK on DD so it doesn't try to auto switch when the DD stream is interrupted?
I may break down and cash in the change bucket despite having perfectly good Onkyo that isn't even that old.

I keep holding out hope that eventually DirecTV will address this issue. But it has been well over a year since this problem suddenly started happening (after being fine for as long as I could remember.) I know people complain about it. I see the complaints on twitter all of the time. I don't think anyone's actually trying to solve this.
I hear Dish has a similar problem. I hate digital cable, and I'm not switching to AT&T U-Verse.

OTA is fine last I knew. Some of my DVRs have OTA tuners so I think I'll start using those for network programing. It doesn't solve the problem with the USA, SyFy, HBO, etc.


----------



## Steve

taylorhively said:


> I'm just so DONE with these audio drop outs. I have an Onkyo which gets "lost/confused" when it's DD stream is interrupted (it goes searching for 3 seconds before locking back on to DD.)
> I've switched over to stereo PCM. The drop outs are still there but they are in the hundreds of milliseconds and barely audible because in PCM the receiver doesn't switch when losing the stream adding 3 seconds of silence.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I keep holding out hope that eventually DirecTV will address this issue. But it has been well over a year since this problem suddenly started happening (after being fine for as long as I could remember.) [...]


Have you reported this 5.1 issue in the appropriate issues thread for the release you're on? If not, you might want to do so and give them the exact model # of your receiver.

I realize this looks like the appropriate thread to mention it, but you seem to have a "dropout recovery" issue with that specific Onkyo that's more serious than most are reporting here. As you may already know, the national release "issues" threads can be found here.


----------



## txfeinbergs

Steve said:


> Have you reported this 5.1 issue in the appropriate issues thread for the release you're on? If not, you might want to do so and give them the exact model # of your receiver.
> 
> I realize this looks like the appropriate thread to mention it, but you seem to have a "dropout recovery" issue with that specific Onkyo that's more serious than most are reporting here. As you may already know, the national release "issues" threads can be found here.


Actually, this is the exact problem we are all talking about here, so this was the correct thread. 3 seconds is normal for Onkyo models built two years ago and probably older. It is the reason my Onkyo is now collecting dust in my closet (and I paid $750 for it when I bought it 2 and half years ago). My Pioneer 1120 takes 0.5 seconds to resync instead of 3 seconds.


----------



## bjamin82

Fixed Yet?


----------



## bigzeto

bjamin82 said:


> Fixed Yet?


:lol:


----------



## Steve

txfeinbergs said:


> Actually, this is the exact problem we are all talking about here, so this was the correct thread. *3 seconds is normal for Onkyo models built two years ago and probably older* [...]


Ouch! Didn't realize 3 seconds was the "norm" for those Onkyo's. My bad for not reading back through the thread more thoroughly. Was hoping that by posting the model number Taylor might have gotten a quicker resolution.


----------



## RedTechie

I mentioned the problem (again) to Directv on twitter this morning....



> DIRECTV: Our broadcast team confirmed SD channels were experiencing intermittent issues and just implemented a fix. Thanks to all for your updates.
> 
> ME: What about the audio drop outs on HD channels that have been going on for ages now with Dolby Digital turned on?
> 
> DIRECTV: We will ask our broadcast team to investigate that.
> 
> ME: For more information <URL to this thread>


----------



## bagdropper

Sunspots? I seem to remember, back in the late 70s when I was a kid and my parents had a c-band rig, that late august to about the end of september, there were periods where we'd have basically lousy signal quality.

The thing that keeps me coming back to this thread is...I never get a 771 loss of signal message. At some points late this afternoon, ESPN and especially the Big 10 Network during the divisional announcement at 6 central...pretty near unwatchable at times, video and audio. Brief 2-3 second pixelization always on the lower half of the screen and the digital audio via coaxial blinks the signal on my Sony. It'll go on for 15 or so minutes every say 15 seconds or so, then disappear...then start up again.

I record my component and optical digital outputs to my HD-PVR - its happening there also in recordings. Some channel recordings seem fine but still have blips maybe 1-2 an hour...some are horrific and I have to toss the recordings - Smithsonian and ESPN are great examples. Seems better on overnight recordings for things like VH1 Classic, HBO, HDNet Movies.

And not a single 771...


----------



## tsduke

So when do we start to here about some progress being made on a resolution?


----------



## Santana

taylorhively said:


> Anyone know a band/model receiver that you can FIX/LOCK on DD so it doesn't try to auto switch when the DD stream is interrupted?
> I may break down and cash in the change bucket despite having perfectly good Onkyo that isn't even that old.


Cheap (less than $200) Sony Soundbar - SS-MCT100, set up with optical cables. It runs DD just fine; never had an audio drop-out. I'm no expert, but from what I read, the drop-outs seem to come with HDMI setups. Maybe an optical setup would help.


----------



## betterdan

Optical or hdmi doesn't matter with my Onkyo setup or many others I have seen try to switch between them. It isn't the connection that is the problem, it's Directv.


----------



## Die Hard

Santana said:


> Cheap (less than $200) Sony Soundbar - SS-MCT100, set up with optical cables. It runs DD just fine; never had an audio drop-out. I'm no expert, but from what I read, the drop-outs seem to come with HDMI setups. Maybe an optical setup would help.


It's not just with HDMI. I will get the audio dropouts when using optical as well.


----------



## hasan

bagdropper said:


> Sunspots? I seem to remember, back in the late 70s when I was a kid and my parents had a c-band rig, that late august to about the end of september, there were periods where we'd have basically lousy signal quality.
> 
> The thing that keeps me coming back to this thread is...I never get a 771 loss of signal message. At some points late this afternoon, ESPN and especially the Big 10 Network during the divisional announcement at 6 central...pretty near unwatchable at times, video and audio. Brief 2-3 second pixelization always on the lower half of the screen and the digital audio via coaxial blinks the signal on my Sony. It'll go on for 15 or so minutes every say 15 seconds or so, then disappear...then start up again.
> 
> I record my component and optical digital outputs to my HD-PVR - its happening there also in recordings. Some channel recordings seem fine but still have blips maybe 1-2 an hour...some are horrific and I have to toss the recordings - Smithsonian and ESPN are great examples. Seems better on overnight recordings for things like VH1 Classic, HBO, HDNet Movies.
> 
> And not a single 771...


The audio problems being discussed can't be caused by either the twice per year predictable signal outages or by a specific solar storm. All either do is completely overwhelm the sat signal with their own broadband noise. In these cases, both video and audio are affected, and not just a short burst, but in the first case, about 10 to 15 minutes, and in the second case, at least several minutes.


----------



## rge62365

sorry i'm new, and i've been having these audio drops since last December and i've gone thru 4 HD DVR's from Directv, along with switching my Audio Receiver to a Yamaha (new).

not sure this has been asked, but does Dish Network have these same issues as Directv?? i also have Cox Cable available, do cable companies have Audio Drops too?

just wondering if i should give up and switch...


----------



## veryoldschool

rge62365 said:


> sorry i'm new, and i've been having these audio drops since last December and i've gone thru 4 HD DVR's from Directv, along with switching my Audio Receiver to a Yamaha (new).
> 
> not sure this has been asked, but does Dish Network have these same issues as Directv?? i also have Cox Cable available, do cable companies have Audio Drops too?
> 
> just wondering if i should give up and switch...


I don't have dish, so :shrug:
As for cable, some of this may also be on cable, as if the source is bad there, it will be bad on cable/MPEG-2 also, "BUT" there does seem to be more of this with MPEG-4, which is the encoding that DirecTV uses.


----------



## bubbacummins

May be jumping in a bit late on this discussion but here the drops are noticable on most of the HD channels with HGTV and especially SPEED ( actually absolutely horrible on there) being worse, yet it seems I never get any drops on the starz or showtime channels, also drops only seems to occur on the shows being broadcast in DD5.1 rather than the ones that are only in DD2.0.

The drops don't last long, maybe half second as the AVR resync's but still annoying, also when just listing to the tv (samsung LN-S4692D) via hdmi the audio will slur and distort at times, which I assume would be a dropout on the AVR.

Now for those thinking about going to Uverse due to the audio issues go take a look at the at&t utalk forums and you will see many complaining of the very same thing for shows broadcast in DD5.1, take a look at http://utalk.att.com/t5/Equipment/Audio-drop-outs-surround-5-1/td-p/57711

HR22 going to a Panasonic SA-HE200 AVR via optical


----------



## keenan

bubbacummins said:


> May be jumping in a bit late on this discussion but here the drops are noticable on most of the HD channels with HGTV and especially SPEED ( actually absolutely horrible on there) being worse, yet it seems I never get any drops on the starz or showtime channels, also drops only seems to occur on the shows being broadcast in DD5.1 rather than the ones that are only in DD2.0.
> 
> The drops don't last long, maybe half second as the AVR resync's but still annoying, also when just listing to the tv (samsung LN-S4692D) via hdmi the audio will slur and distort at times, which I assume would be a dropout on the AVR.
> 
> Now for those thinking about going to Uverse due to the audio issues go take a look at the at&t utalk forums and you will see many complaining of the very same thing for shows broadcast in DD5.1, take a look at http://utalk.att.com/t5/Equipment/Audio-drop-outs-surround-5-1/td-p/57711
> 
> HR22 going to a Panasonic SA-HE200 AVR via optical


Looks like the problem is with those pesky Tandberg encoders again.


----------



## bagdropper

I have lost all HD...my SD channels tune in just fine. I literally cannot tune in anything HD any more as of this morning.

I checked my signal strengths. Is there a post somewhere that would indicate what for my area I should be getting on the new sats, because 101-110-119 are all in the 90s. The rest...

99c - xprs 1-14 all mid 80s to low 90s
99s - low 40s to low 60s except xprs 16-24 run from 60 to low 90s
103s - 2=60, 4=94, 16=79, 18-22=79 to 98, rest 0's
103ca = all mid 90s 

Do I have an issue here then? East Central Iowa, clear as a bell right now.

I caught myself pricing Dish online yesterday afternoon...been with DTV since 1995. I am very frustrated.


----------



## Steve

About half a dozen severe (at least for my set-up) dropouts on this week's _Dark Blue_ (11PM ET showing). They ranged from .5 to 1 second and caused my AVR to repeatedly drop DD, based on its front panel display.

HR24-500 connected optical to a Yamaha RX-V2600.


----------



## swans

On ESPN, ' ', and VS. The leader in ' ' had multiple dropouts. Seriously DirecTV you ' ' and I'm really getting ' ' of it!

Sorry for the audio ' ', I'm being conditioned to think they are ' '.


----------



## JeffBowser

Yesterday, on the LiL "CW" channel 34, which was a rebroadcast of Miami 4, I had dropouts galore. This was on my bedroom HR22, HDMI straight to the TV. This is the first time I have noticed so many, and so lengthy.


----------



## bagdropper

Here's a list of channels I got this on, scoured the last 45 minutes or so. I went through my saved favorites, about 85 channels, and stood on each HD channel for approximately 15-30 seconds. Some channels I get the blips in maybe 2-5 seconds after tuning them in, some I have to stay there for as much as a minute before I get the pixelization/drops.

202
206 - horrific
207 - horrific
209
229
248
249
265
269
276
280
296
306
355
362 - horrific
565
566
567
603
607
610
613
671

This morning, all the HBO HDs had it. I have also seen it on 256 and 337...337 had them between 630am and 10am central about every 10-15 seconds. One thing I also noticed...I watched the Hurd on 208 for about a half hour between 1130-12 central this morning, not one drop...but last night during the Gopher game, had several drops. I will also say, this week, EVERY HD channel I watched has had them at some point.


----------



## bagdropper

All through this, I remembered...last time I had issues, it ws May 3rd of this year...at my ground, the barrel inside had water in it. No visiable signs on the outside either. It was a rig I made, properly, just without the fancy waterproof connectors DTV uses. So, I kept thinking...it cannot be that, they put those waterproof cups on it, no way is water getting in there.

Opened that sucker up, and it had visible water inside both ends. Evidently the run of wire, the low spot in the horizontal run on both sides is the grounding block itself. Even though the area itself and the outside of the whole assembly looks factory new, inside was water - both copper leads were all grungy along with black moldy type stuff, maybe microscopic dirt.

Put new replacement coax el cheapo leads and a barrel connector on, no blips since. Gonna properly get it all fixed up with better waterproofs again plus re-ground it, but if this flimsy fix works, must be the issue.

Sorry if I got anyone riled up about this...my faith maybe in the equipment is restored...and I'll check this more careully and relocate it so it's the high points on both horizontal runs.


How I decided to look was I called tech support - she checked all my signals and found on 103s and 99s I was low to 0 on a few spot beams I should be getting better signals on, even though I was getting upper 90s on the same sat and all the 4 others. Pressed channel down and held it and the receiver ran a self check...it returned an error code (70-70-201 I believe) that, even though the 2 errors listed were for no ethernet hookup...it told her that I was low on 103s and 99s, and to check wiring.

Bingo, the CSR appears to have done me good. Please baby baby please continue to work and who knows...maybe others here, check your wiring!


----------



## abbatazappa

Starz Edge HD recorded on DVR..... I was frantically checking my equipment until I found this thread. Extremely ANNOYING.


----------



## Vinny*

Local WTVR Channel 6 in Richmond Virginia.


----------



## Lord Vader

I receive audio dropouts on every channel, some worse than others. On The Weather Channel, I get them in lengths of 5-10 seconds!


----------



## Getteau

NBC in Houston (chan. 2) is where I tend to see them on my HR24. I don't even bother watching sports on that DTV channel; I just flip over to my antenna feed on the TV instead.


----------



## underlord2

My HR20-700 seems to increase and decrease the volumes on the center audio channel with my Onkyo TX-SR608 while listening to non DD stuff recently with an optical connection. Things get way too quiet.

Usually a reset fixes this though...



RedTechie said:


> I'm also very interested in these results. I'm to the point where I'm willing to throw money at the situation to make it less of an annoyance.
> 
> I am currently using a cheap Samsung all-in-one DVD player and home theater in a box setup and was looking at possibly buying the Onkyo TX-SR608 receiver and new speakers. But if Onkyo's are supposedly the worst at recovering from these audio glitches I might look elsewhere.
> 
> Channels I've noticed the drop outs on (live and recorded programs) are:
> SyFy HD
> HBO HD
> 
> Hardware:
> HR-24 DVR


I have that reciever. If i had known I would have issues like I have, I'd have gotten a different brand receiver years ago.


----------



## txtommy

Getteau said:


> NBC in Houston (chan. 2) is where I tend to see them on my HR24. I don't even bother watching sports on that DTV channel; I just flip over to my antenna feed on the TV instead.


Same here. The drops on NBC have become so frequent that I've given up trying to watch on the satellite feed and just go straight to 2-1. I recently removed 2 from my favorites list.


----------



## Joe Schmuck

After switching from my old HR21 to the new HR24, my audio dropouts are still there, however recovery is significantly faster. Went from maybe 2-3 seconds to maybe .5 seconds. I've only had this new DVR for a month. I have an older Sony audio reciever and using optical connection. If this stays at .5 seconds then I will not be buying a new audio reciever this year, maybe next year.


----------



## gss1537

Getteau said:


> NBC in Houston (chan. 2) is where I tend to see them on my HR24. I don't even bother watching sports on that DTV channel; I just flip over to my antenna feed on the TV instead.


I have the same problem with NBC Channel 2 in Houston with my HR24. Happening about every couple minutes while watching the NFL game.

Is this something with our local NBC channel or DirecTv?


----------



## veryoldschool

gss1537 said:


> Is this something with our local NBC channel or DirecTv?


"and/or", since both need to look at this problem together. I too have problems with my local NBC, and have had DirecTV look at it, which has helped, but the source, in my case, is the local station's feed to DirecTV.


----------



## mffl_41

Hi, new to these forums and Direct TV. Switched from Time Warner. 

Last, week I had DirectTV installed (1 hd receiver and 3 standard receivers).

Recently I've been watching some HD channels on my new 55 in hdtv and some channels such as FX, TNT, and Disney have done some weird stuff with the audio. Randomly, the audio sounds like T.Pain talking. When it does this it does not stop. 

I'm not sure if this has something to do with my Tv or direct tv. I'm using a monster hdmi cable to watch the hd channels. 

Is this what audio dropouts is or do I have another problem?


----------



## Dagmandt

It appears this is actually getting worse if that is possible. Not only is the frequency increasing but I now have DD drop outs on my TV upstairs which has no AV receiver, just the TV and the DVR. They are just as bad and often include digital artifacts in the picture, a studder in the audio followed by a complete drop out of DD. It happens every minute or two. 

This is absolutely unacceptable. I'm seriously considering moving to cable.


----------



## DogLover

Dagmandt said:


> It appears this is actually getting worse if that is possible. Not only is the frequency increasing but I now have DD drop outs on my TV upstairs which has no AV receiver, just the TV and the DVR. They are just as bad and often include digital artifacts in the picture, a studder in the audio followed by a complete drop out of DD. It happens every minute or two.
> 
> This is absolutely unacceptable. I'm seriously considering moving to cable.


This particular problem has not been associated with video problems. It may be that you have another problem as well. You may want to do some other troubleshooting.


----------



## veryoldschool

DogLover said:


> This particular problem has not been associated with video problems. It may be that you have another problem as well. You may want to do some other troubleshooting.


I don't think this is exactly true. If the feed being sent to the uplink is badly corrupted, it will affect the video too.


----------



## Steve

I was actually encouraged last night that things might be getting better. Last week I posted:


Steve said:


> About half a dozen severe (at least for my set-up) dropouts on this week's _Dark Blue_ (11PM ET showing). They ranged from .5 to 1 second and caused my AVR to repeatedly drop DD, based on its front panel display.
> 
> HR24-500 connected optical to a Yamaha RX-V2600.


Last night, I watched both this week's _Dark Blue's_ back-to-back with the same set-up, and only one brief audio drop in 2 hours, and it didn't cause my Yamaha to drop DD. So go figure. :shrug:


----------



## pfp

mikeny said:


> CNN HD, NGC HD, YES HD (probably several others)
> 
> *I only get drops in the room where I run HDMI to an AVR. (Onkyo TX-SR605)* As I'm typing this I got another on CNN. It's gotten worse in the last few months. Has it gotten worse since I was converted to SWM? Possibly.
> 
> This HR24-500 DVR just received software v 0x40d this morning.


I also have HDMI to an Onkyo TX-SR605, from HR20-700, and get dropouts on pretty much every show I watch (Phoenix locals: FOX HD, ABC HD, CBS HD, NBC HD, USA HD, SyFy HD, TNT HD) and it does seem to be worse the last few months.


----------



## Joe Schmuck

Most of my audio drops have gotten much better. Now the audio drops only for a brief moment, enough where I notice the audio dropped (almost like they mutted the bad words), but it's so fast that my Sony amp doesn't have to re-sync to the DD signal. This normally happens several times over a 3-4 hour period and it's rare I get 2 hours of no drop outs at all. Now there are very few times (maybe every two days or so) where I'll watch a show and it will have 2 or three longer drops which does cause my amp to re-sync which of course causes a longer dropout period.


----------



## Die Hard

veryoldschool said:


> I don't think this is exactly true. If the feed being sent to the uplink is badly corrupted, it will affect the video too.


I agree, the video too can be affected. Most times I just get the audio dropouts by themselves, but there are times when I might get a slight picture stutter and/or pixelation associated with an audio dropout.

And personally, I'm not seeing any improvement with the audio dropouts.
I've called and talked 3 times with the customer advocacy team since I first stated noticing it last fall and have been told that they are aware of the problem and are working on it. I'm sure this is the standard line they tell everyone just to get us to shut-up. I'm going to start another round of calling/e-mails.


----------



## MISpat

My HR24 is hooked up to an Onkyo HT-R520 A/V receiver with optical audio connection and Dolby Digital turned on. I have audio dropouts on many channels but the ones I can think of right now are:

631 YESHD
242 USAHD


----------



## tsduke

This thread has been going for over a month now. Where's the results?


----------



## Dagmandt

tsduke said:


> This thread has been going for over a month now. Where's the results?


The problem has been around for more than a year. Don't expect results anytime soon.


----------



## tsduke

Dagmandt said:


> The problem has been around for more than a year. Don't expect results anytime soon.


That's true, but supposedly this thread was created at the request of someone from Directv and there has been zero feedback.


----------



## veryoldschool

tsduke said:


> That's true, but supposedly this thread was created at the request of someone from Directv and there has been zero feedback.


 I started it and don't work for DirecTV.
I have gotten some "feedback" from DirecTV, but you won't find anyone from DirecTV posting here.
I believe the point was to list the channels that we're having these on, which some have done, while others have simply posted "all" which hasn't been very helpful to anybody.

I know I'm not watching all the channels that others are, but the channels/shows that I have been watching haven't had these at the level/rate they did when I started this thread.


----------



## tsduke

veryoldschool said:


> I started it and don't work for DirecTV.
> I have gotten some "feedback" from DirecTV, but you won't find anyone from DirecTV posting here.
> I believe the point was to list the channels that we're having these on, which some have done, while others have simply posted "all" which hasn't been very helpful to anybody.
> 
> I know I'm not watching all the channels that others are, but the channels/shows that I have been watching haven't had these at the level/rate they did when I started this thread.


I didn't say you worked for Directv, but by reading post #1 I got the impression the thread was started at the request of someone you are in contact with at Directv.

I really don't see what's wrong with saying "all". It is what it is. All Directv engineers need to do is buy one HT receiver and watch tv for a few hours and experience the issues like the rest of us. You can't tell me none of the broadcast engineers own a HT system.


----------



## veryoldschool

tsduke said:


> I really don't see what's wrong with saying "all". It is what it is. All Directv engineers need to do is buy one HT receiver and watch tv for a few hours and experience the issues like the rest of us. You can't tell me none of the broadcast engineers own a HT system.


"All" would suggest at any time, any channel would have these, but they don't, and I actually think reports of "all" channels, would hinder getting this resolved.
If you can point them in the right direction, where they can see it, you're going to get much better results than pointing them to a channel that doesn't have them, where they conclude "you have" the problem with your system. 
What you seem to be asking DirecTV engineering to do is to have a person monitor each and every channel's audio.
What I was trying to get in this thread, were common channels that have this most of the time, which we sort of got. ESPN, USA, TNT, to name a few.
Monitoring these might be more productive.


----------



## bubbagumper6

I don't know if anyone's watching the Steelers/Falcons game right now on channel 711 but it's having dropouts like crazy...Like at least once a minute...There was just two within like 10 seconds. I tried changing the settings on my receiver and it did nothing. One of my options is "Direct" which turns off all the receiver's processing and just passes the signal through unaltered to my speakers and it was still dropping out.

This makes me pretty glad I don't pay for the NFL Sunday Ticket (today's a free preview day) because this game is almost unwatchable because of the audio.


----------



## veryoldschool

bubbagumper6 said:


> I don't know if anyone's watching the Steelers/Falcons game right now on channel 711 but it's having dropouts like crazy...Like at least once a minute...There was just two within like 10 seconds. I tried changing the settings on my receiver and it did nothing. One of my options is "Direct" which turns off all the receiver's processing and just passes the signal through unaltered to my speakers and it was still dropping out.
> 
> This makes me pretty glad I don't pay for the NFL Sunday Ticket (today's a free preview day) because this game is almost unwatchable because of the audio.


This is the kind of post that should be helpful. It may be the feed to DirecTV, but in any case, it's what this thread was started for.


----------



## sklarsky

Also watching the Steelers/Falcon game on Sunday Ticket (Channel 711) and the audio dropouts are driving me and my wife insane. I have an HR-21 and an Onkyo SR707.


----------



## Lord Vader

My Steelers dropouts are occuring on my HR20-700s and HR22-100 with an Onkyo 875. I've got 3 HD DVRs connected to my main TV, and the audio dropouts are ridiculous!


----------



## RAD

veryoldschool said:


> This is the kind of post that should be helpful. It may be the feed to DirecTV, but in any case, it's what this thread was started for.


Is it really that useful for a part time sports channel, that is unless someone at DirecTV is reading this thread in real time and can go look at the signal path. Else they'll come in Monday and everything for that channel has been torn down and nothing to look at.

IMHO, with the data that's been provided in this thread DirecTV should see what channels are being reported the most and pick the top one or two and have someone monitor it 24x7. If that means taking someone off another project or paying overtime so be it.


----------



## keenan

The Steeler game problem looks to be something different, I'm seeing a stutter in the video at the same time as the audio dropout. Be interesting to know if it was happening with the local station channel as well.


----------



## betterdan

As has been said unless Directv is constantly monitoring this thread 24 hours a day it won't help much saying at what exact times someone sees an audio dropout. It happens so frequesntly on mine that all they have to do is turn to any HD channel and watch it for at least 30 minutes and they will encounter one. After over a year of this going on I find it hard to believe they are having a hard time trying to encounter any audio dropouts.


----------



## veryoldschool

RAD said:


> Is it really that useful for a part time sports channel, that is unless someone at DirecTV is reading this thread in real time and can go look at the signal path. Else they'll come in Monday and everything for that channel has been torn down and nothing to look at.


While this is true, "my point" was: the post gave a channel and program/time that was having this problem, instead of a "blanket all channels".


----------



## DennisMileHi

I monitor this thread most days, but I must report that lately the number of dropouts has gone down a lot. I just watched the Brocos/ Jaguars game on CBS and there were zero dropouts for me. Seems like most things we have watched lately have not had many and sometimes zero dropouts.

If this is true, it would be nice to know if D* actually has done anything on some channels to improve the quick dropouts. 

When the new TV season starts, there will be more chances to see if the dropouts are better or not.


----------



## tsduke

veryoldschool said:


> "All" would suggest at any time, any channel would have these, but they don't, and I actually think reports of "all" channels, would hinder getting this resolved.
> If you can point them in the right direction, where they can see it, you're going to get much better results than pointing them to a channel that doesn't have them, where they conclude "you have" the problem with your system.
> What you seem to be asking DirecTV engineering to do is to have a person monitor each and every channel's audio.
> What I was trying to get in this thread, were common channels that have this most of the time, which we sort of got. ESPN, USA, TNT, to name a few.
> Monitoring these might be more productive.


No, what I'm saying is they need only sit and watch ONE channel for a couple hours and study the crap out of the errors. They don't need this thread info to fix it, just turn on a dang system with a HT system and watch tv. Like I said, some of these engineers have to have HT systems of their own. Unless of course they are sick of the dropouts like the rest of us and switched to Dish Network.


----------



## veryoldschool

tsduke said:


> No, what I'm saying is they need only sit and watch ONE channel for a couple hours.


Hope they wouldn't pick one of my viewing channels then, or they wouldn't see/hear these dropouts. 
Currently I rarely hear them. [which goes back to the point of this thread, which channels are the worst for these]


----------



## joshferg

The issues with the Steelers game occurred on channel 711 for me but when I switched to OTA there was absolutely no audio or video issues. Also, it seemed like the issues lessened in the second half of the game.

I also noticed that when the redzone channel was covering the game there were no audio or video issues.


----------



## tsduke

veryoldschool said:


> Hope they wouldn't pick one of my viewing channels then, or they wouldn't see/hear these dropouts.
> Currently I rarely hear them. [which goes back to the point of this thread, which channels are the worst for these]


That's great for you. RARELY do I NOT hear them.


----------



## veryoldschool

tsduke said:


> That's great for you. RARELY do I NOT hear them.


[I'm not trying to be an ass here]
Listing the channels that are the worst is a way to rub DirecTV's nose in this issue to help get it resolved.
I know from my own experience, with them, that they have picked a local HD channel for me, monitored it for 45 mins and said there was no issue and wanted to clear the trouble ticket. I "suggested" [I was a bit more forceful :lol:] that they needed to monitor it longer as it would come and go. 
In the end their nose was shoved into the dodo and they realized what the problem was.


----------



## RMD_63

Drop-outs happening almost constantly on MTV this evening...


----------



## Die Hard

veryoldschool said:


> [I'm not trying to be an ass here]
> Listing the channels that are the worst is a way to rub DirecTV's nose in this issue to help get it resolved.
> I know from my own experience, with them, that they have picked a local HD channel for me, monitored it for 45 mins and said there was no issue and wanted to clear the trouble ticket. I "suggested" [I was a bit more forceful :lol:] that they needed to monitor it longer as it would come and go.
> In the end their nose was shoved into the dodo and they realized what the problem was.


We have been listing channels and exact times of the audio dropouts. As said before, it's been almost a year now since I've started hearing the audio dropouts and it would be nice to start seeing some results.
We all are having a hard time believing that they don't see/hear these audio dropouts.
I, myself, have not seen a delcine in the frequency of the audio dropouts.
And like others have said, there are times when I can see a slight picture stutter associated with some audio dropouts.


----------



## betterdan

My audio dropouts haven't got any better and now I am starting to see pictue anomalies sometimes along with them too. 
It is hard to just list a channel it's worse on because it is so random. One day Fox News will be horrible then the next it won't be as bad as some other channel then a couple days later it will be really bad again. They have had a year to watch tv, hard to believe they can't find these drop outs after that amount of time.
I have been really patient with them and even let them replace a receiver even though I knew it wasn't the problem, I played along with them hoping it would help get them closer to fixing the problem. I am really disappointed in them now and quite sick of this problem. If I had a problem at work go on for a year, either someone would be on my butt constantly or I would be out in the unemployment line.
Come on Directv do something about this already.


----------



## JeffBowser

Don't know if this is helpful or not, but I had bad audio dropouts during the Green Bay- Philly game. Thing is, these dropouts happened on OTA (through my AM21), on both Miami 7 and West Palm 29.


----------



## swans

what the problem is and determined a remedy by now, then DirecTV has a serious problem. They (content providers/DirecTV) are not doing enough error correction on the encoding of their MPEG4 audio!!! It's really just piss poor quality control and money means more to them than our customer complaints. Especially when they can just say they don't know what we are talking about, it is our problem, and spend a year making us try to solve it!

At this point, I would never recommend DirecTV to anybody until this problem is fixed.:nono2:


----------



## veryoldschool

swans said:


> what the problem is and determined a remedy by now, then DirecTV has a serious problem. They (content providers/DirecTV) are not doing enough error correction on the encoding of their MPEG4 audio!!!


If it was only that simple. :nono:


----------



## swans

veryoldschool said:


> If it was only that simple. :nono:


If that makes you feel better.:nono2: I'm tired of this #$%^ and they need to get it fixed.


----------



## The Fuzz 53

I didn't hear one single drop out during about 7 hours of watching football yesterday.

But the night I watched the newest episode of Futurama on Comedy Central and it was almost unwatchable. There was even a drop 3 seconds into the show.


----------



## veryoldschool

swans said:


> If that makes you feel better.:nono2: I'm tired of this #$%^ and they need to get it fixed.


I think we're all tired of this and they do need to get a handle on this.
It's just the idea of this being some "simple" thing that can be fixed like instant coffee, is what I don't think the problem is.
We're merely seeing the end of a long chain and the sum of all the defects.
Remote Sports feeds seem to have the longest chain:
Remote truck feeds back to the provider [could have issues here], the provider processes this and feeds it to DirecTV [could have issues here], then DirecTV converts this for the uplink [can have issues here too].


----------



## JeffBowser

VOS, this has got to be the most thankless task you have ever taken on......


----------



## Steve

veryoldschool said:


> [...] We're merely seeing the end of a long chain and the sum of all the defects.
> Remote Sports feeds seem to have the longest chain:
> Remote truck feeds back to the provider [could have issues here], the provider processes this and feeds it to DirecTV [could have issues here], then DirecTV converts this for the uplink [can have issues here too].


"Something's changed," tho. Unless I'm mistaken, this wasn't a big complaint a year or more ago, even when they first switched to MPEG-4 encoders. I've been using the same Yamaha receiver and TOSLINK for the past 3 years.


----------



## veryoldschool

Steve said:


> "Something's changed," tho. Unless I'm mistaken, this wasn't a big complaint a year or more ago, even when they first switched to MPEG-4 encoders. I've been using the same Yamaha receiver and TOSLINK for the past 3 years.


Yes, it looks like they updated the firmware.
The history "seems to be":


lipsync problems
tighten up the encoder and caused brripps
blank the brripps


----------



## Steve

veryoldschool said:


> Yes, it looks like they updated the firmware.
> The history "seems to be":
> 
> 
> lipsync problems
> tighten up the encoder and caused brripps
> blank the brripps


So if the fix is tweaking the encoding, then old recordings will still suffer, but new ones will show improvement (as they continue to tweak). I know that's probably stating the obvious , but I rarely watch LIVE TV, so just something to keep in mind as folks monitor this.


----------



## Miggity

So glad that this thread exists. I thought it was my hardware that might have had the problem. Finally came back to this board today to check it out.

I have an HR-22 with optical out running to my AVR. I will start documenting what channels and times I have this problem. It has been *highly *annoying this last year. Annoying enough that I have considered dropping DirecTV.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## whereami

okay, i haven't read this entire thread, not even close, but I'd just thought that I'd chime-in that we just now started experiencing this within the last week or so.

I just restarted my receiver using the remote, and chosing the first option.
Call it coincidence, but nothing since, and it's been about 25 minutes...
[lets see how long it takes (or that I'm still here paying att'n) to reply to myself...]


----------



## Chuck W

This has been annoyingly noticeable in recent times. My wife has the biggest issues. She has been watching USA quite a bit with Burn Notice and other originals they have. She has come to me actually asking me to call Directv and complain and that we should not be paying for this because she has missed more critical lines in shows than ever before.

So my list of channels that I have had issues with...

USA(242)
ESPN(206)
ESPN 2(209)
YES(631)
NESN(628)
A&E(265)
History(269)
BIO(266)
Discovery(278)
TLC(280)
HBO(501)
3(WFSB - CBS)
8(WTNH - ABC)
30(WVIT - NBC)
61(Local FOX... forgot the call letters)

These are just the ones I can think of right now. It pretty much can and has happened on every HD channel I have watched, at one time or another. I cannot recall having these issues on NON-HD channels, like 246(Tru-TV) or 285(Investigation Discovery).


----------



## jayman9207

Newbie DirecTV customer here and ran across this forum and thread via links from the DirecTV forums. Seems I also have the dreaded audio issue as well. I have only had things a few days now but noticed the audio drop out issue on my home theater system down in our family room while watching a number of the NFL games this last Sunday. I have not yet had the chance to fully check out my mini theater setup in our master bedroom see if it has the issue as well. I would assume so since it is the same DVR Receiver model number.

Here are some channels I can remember off of the top of my head that I have had the issue with. I still have yet to watch most of my channels but I will try and remember to keep a running tab of any others I seem to have issues with.

ESPN (206) - 9/11 & 9/12 College football and sportcenter
ESPN2 (209) - 9/11 & 9/12 College football and sportcenter
Multiple NFL Sunday Ticket Channels (don't remember what they are at the moment) - 9/12
HBO (501) - 9/11
Local FOX (7) - 9/12 Football
Local CBS (42) - 9/12 Football and evening news

ENCHD (535) - 9/15 8PM+ Fifth Element


----------



## jacques 99

COMHD (249) seems to be a big offender. Dropouts (now with video glitches) occur at least 4-8x during "The Daily Show" @ 10pm Central.


----------



## veryoldschool

jacques 99 said:


> COMHD (249) seems to be a big offender. Dropouts (now with video glitches) occur at least 4-8x during "The Daily Show" @ 10pm Central.


Noticed them last night too.


----------



## Steve

I noticed 3 audio dropouts in the first hour of this week's _Covert Affairs_, and one in the second hour. They were very brief... just a single word and didn't cause my Yamaha to drop DD, but I was able to confirm them with REPLAY's.


----------



## newsposter

had my 1st TNT dropout this week. Sounded like white noise


----------



## Carl Spock

jacques 99 said:


> COMHD (249) seems to be a big offender. Dropouts (now with video glitches) occur at least 4-8x during "The Daily Show" @ 10pm Central.





veryoldschool said:


> Noticed them last night too.


Add me to the list of folks that saw this during The Daily Show last night (9/16).


----------



## hasan

newsposter said:


> had my 1st TNT dropout this week. Sounded like white noise


Got the same "white noise" drop out on TNT....nearly blasted us out of the viewing area.

Normal dropouts, without any video glitches continue on USA network recordings (and live for that matter), at a rate of about two per half-hour, lasting a couple words long. Multiple receivers show the same behavior.


----------



## swans

hasan said:


> Got the same "white noise" drop out on TNT....nearly blasted us out of the viewing area.
> 
> Normal dropouts, without any video glitches continue on USA network recordings (and live for that matter), at a rate of about two per half-hour, lasting a couple words long. Multiple receivers show the same behavior.


Burn Notice (recorded) was probably 20 in an hour.:nono2:


----------



## hasan

swans said:


> Burn Notice (recorded) was probably 20 in an hour.:nono2:


I'm completely caught up on Burn Notice (and also have past seasons on NetFlix), so I can't comment on that one. Now that most of the USA current run is over, I only catch NCIS, which I watch a lot of re-runs on.


----------



## techgirl

The only audio problems that really stand out for me are the clicks and pops that I hear on HD programming from my local channels which I receive via OTA. This has always been a problem for me on my HR20-700, but it seems to happen more frequently recently. It seems to really be bad on live broadcasts, such as sporting events, no matter if the programming is watched when it is broadcast or when it is a recording.


----------



## Steve

techgirl said:


> The only audio problems that really stand out for me are the clicks and pops that I hear on HD programming from my local channels which I receive via OTA. This has always been a problem for me on my HR20-700, but it seems to happen more frequently recently. It seems to really be bad on live broadcasts, such as sporting events, no matter if the programming is watched when it is broadcast or when it is a recording.


I think that's a separate issue beyond DirecTV's control, since they are not involved with the MPEG-2 encoding of OTA stations. A good test would be to record the same show OTA and SAT, and see if the clicks and pops occur in the same spot. I sometimes record OTA "backups" of shows we like, and when I've checked, more often than not, the pixelation occurs in _exactly _the same place. I get most of my OTA from the _Empire State Building_ in NYC, which I believe is also the source for the East Coast network feeds, so any problems with it should propagate to those parts of the country that use them.

Based on *veryoldschool's *posts here, it sounds like the "audio dropout" issue is a different one, and is in large part due to changes made to MPEG-4 encoding that is under DirecTV's control. Apparently they are in the process of tweaking the encoders to mitigate the dropouts.


----------



## betterdan

Steve said:


> Apparently they are in the process of tweaking the encoders to mitigate the dropouts.


Since when did this begin? It's been about a year since the audio dropouts started and I have seen no change for the better in that time.


----------



## keenan

betterdan said:


> Since when did this begin? It's been about a year since the audio dropouts started and I have seen no change for the better in that time.


There hasn't been, the only change has been it went from a stutter, or 'motorboating' sound, to an outright drop-out of the audio, otherwise it's the same and happening with the same frequency that it always as.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

ESPN, Food Network and HGTV have been very bad tonight.

Do they have any idea how pi**ed off this makes us?


----------



## gitarzan

DC_SnDvl said:


> ESPN, Food Network and HGTV have been very bad tonight.
> 
> Do they have any idea how pi**ed off this makes us?


I've been complaining since last October. No one cares.


----------



## jayman9207

ESPNHD (206) - Ark vs Georgia game 1pm
ABC (24) - Texas vs Texas Tech game on my local ABC 7pm (only first half)


----------



## aktick

Haven't visited in ages, so I haven't been following this discussion...can somebody tell me how you're defining an audio dropout?

The main audio issue I've had, with my HR22 and my parents also have with both of their HR20s, only happens when not watching "live." Often when you go back/rewind, and start playing it back again, the sound drops out for a second or two at a time and doesn't usually go back to normal, non-studdering until you're back to "live."

The main channel I've noticed it on is NHL Network/215. My parents notice it a lot on The Weather Channel.


----------



## gitarzan

Watching Reds game tonight on channel 661-1 on my parents HR24. Frequent audio dropouts first two innings and then it was fine.


----------



## newsposter

a friends brand new R16 is driving her nuts, can barely watch some channels. she has no HD so we can cross that off the list

remote is very slow even with new batteries too


----------



## betterdan

Watching Oreilly on Fox News HD last night I was getting audio dropouts every couple of minutes. :nono2:


----------



## Richierich

VOS, are you going to make up a List of all of the Channels everyone has listed so we can see them all at one glance???


----------



## veryoldschool

richierich said:


> VOS, are you going to make up a List of all of the Channels everyone has listed so we can see them all at one glance???


I doubt I'm going to re-read over 370 posts. :nono:


----------



## swans

veryoldschool said:


> I doubt I'm going to re-read over 370 posts. :nono:


Money to be made. No time for quality improvement.:hurah:


----------



## rayjoe2

chnl 3 (CBS) WTKR - audio and video drop outs on Prime time shows such as NCIS


----------



## betterdan

veryoldschool said:


> I doubt I'm going to re-read over 370 posts. :nono:


I have a feeling Directv is saying the same thing.


----------



## Richierich

veryoldschool said:


> I doubt I'm going to re-read over 370 posts. :nono:


Well, then why did you start this Thread? Don't you want to show Directv a List of Channels that are having this problem so they can begin to look at those channels to see just what the problem is.

Slacker!!! :lol:


----------



## rge62365

i was watching channel 535 this morning around 6:30am to 7am (pst) and i had 2 "complete" audio drops, meaning, i lost the sound... i had to change the channel and then back to 535 to get the sound back. i still have audio drops on other channels, and they only last a second, but this was the first time i've completely lost audio! i'm on a HR22-100.

i hope this isn't something new...


----------



## tsduke

Dropouts are getting worse if you ask me. Animal planet at 5pm cdt yesterday was terrible and Fox News today at 4 pm cdt as well. I'm so sick of this.


----------



## techgirl

Steve said:


> I think that's a separate issue beyond DirecTV's control, since they are not involved with the MPEG-2 encoding of OTA stations. A good test would be to record the same show OTA and SAT, and see if the clicks and pops occur in the same spot. ...


Steve,

I agree that DirecTV doesn't have anything to do with the MPEG-2 encoding of OTA broadcasts; however, they are responsible for properly decoding the MPEG-2 datastream and properly presenting it to my audio & video playback devices using some industry defined interface - in my case HDMI <= HDMI 1.3.

The tuner on my Samsung LCD does not exhibit the same issue with decoding my local stations' MPEG-2 datastreams. The other interesting tidbit is that if you skip back before the pop and/or click the pop and/or click may not be there or it may occur at a different point.

Of course, it doesn't affect all OTA material all of the time, but it does seem to affect the same material consistently - Football, Dancing With The Stars, So You Think You Can Dance. However, it rarely affects shows such as House, Lie to Me, or Castle.

Interestingly, I just started replaying Monday's House and in the credits when it shows Robert Sean Leonard's name it popped and then clicked. Rewind to before that point and play, it only popped when his name is shown. Rewind to before the opening credits again and play, it played perfectly. Rewind and play again, it popped right before House says "so now what" before the credits, but not during the opening credits. Lather, Rinse, Repeat - Different results every time.

Now interestingly, earlier tonight I watched the first hour of Covert Affairs from last week and didn't notice any audio problems. However, I wasn't listening for any either.

Now, is this OTA issue related to what others experience with MPEG-4 encoded material - I don't know. It could be or it could not be. Only the folks who work on the software and hardware can know for sure.

Regards.


----------



## keenan

I just put my account into 6 month suspension until next baseball season today, and I'm betting 10-1 that this problem will still be here 6 months from now.


----------



## swans

We are in to the new fall lineup and I can't say that I have had any dropouts with my locals (3, ABC, Castle; 5, CBS, Hawaii Five-O, Two and a half Men, Mike and Molly, NCIS Los angeles; 10, FOX, House; and 15, NBC, The Event, Chase.) Then I switch over to watch the latest recorded episode of Warehouse 13 on SyFy and get a big old audio dropout.

Does this mean my local channels actually care about the quality of the content they deliver?


----------



## tsduke

Just got of the phone with "office of the persident" telling me again that it's not a known problem.  What a friggin joke of a company!


----------



## Lord Vader

Has anyone noticed the dropouts are even worse when one uses trick play (rewind or instant replay)?

On many different channels recently (locals, ESPN, Weather Channel, and more), whenever I rewound the buffer or just hit the 6-second instant replay, I lost the audio--100% of the time. This happens on ALL the receivers on my account--HR20s, HR21s, HR22s, and HR23s. Every single one of them.

How bad is it? This will sound unbelievable, but when I rewound a scoring drive on the OSU game today, I lost ALL audio _*for over 3 minutes*_! I tried going back and forth a few seconds or more, but that didn't work. When I caught up in real time, the audio came back, but sputtered a bit for a while.

Strangely, this problem does NOT occur on recordings when I rewind or use instant replay. The audio is fine. It only occurs when I rewind the live buffer.

I did this on other channels, including local WGN and 2 others. One one I rewound 15 minutes to watch something. I had *NO AUDIO FOR ALMOST 10 MINUTES!* Incredible. Simply incredible.

And absolutely unacceptable!!!

Oh, and the best part was when I explained to a CSR that this occurs on ALL 11 of my receivers. I was told this: "I would recommend you not rewind the program or broadcast you are watching. Instead, record the program and watch it that way."

WTF kind of a "solution" is that?!? Just what the hell is a DVR for then?

:flaiming


----------



## atfree

I get the audio drop-outs ONLY on HD channels, including:

HGTV
FoodNetwork HD
SyFyHD
Starz and Encore HD Channels

I could list every HD channel....as I've had the drop-outs on every HD channel, including NBC, CBS and Fox, that I've tuned to for any period of time. 

I'm connected with an HR20/100 using software 0x40 updated on 8/25/10. Audio is connected via optical to Panasonic SC-BT100 Home Theater system.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

Several during the Live SC @ Auburn game Saturday night on ESPN HD.


----------



## Miggity

I started keeping track of my audio dropouts a while ago but I quickly stopped keeping track because they were so numerous.

I had at least 6 or 7 just during Monday Night Football on ESPNHD last night. Quick one second audio drops. It's insanely annoying. I almost can't take it anymore. Audio drops are what got me to leave Dish Network. About to think about doing the same with DirecTV now 3 years later.


----------



## Drucifer

tsduke said:


> Dropouts are getting worse if you ask me. Animal planet at 5pm cdt yesterday was terrible and Fox News today at 4 pm cdt as well. I'm so sick of this.


I am noticing mo' too.

Why ain't there an interactive TV App to record DirecTV bugs?


----------



## Steve

techgirl said:


> [...] I agree that DirecTV doesn't have anything to do with the MPEG-2 encoding of OTA broadcasts; however, they are responsible for properly decoding the MPEG-2 datastream and properly presenting it to my audio & video playback devices using some industry defined interface - in my case HDMI <= HDMI 1.3.
> 
> The tuner on my Samsung LCD does not exhibit the same issue with decoding my local stations' MPEG-2 datastreams. The other interesting tidbit is that if you skip back before the pop and/or click the pop and/or click may not be there or it may occur at a different point [...]


When I posted, I was thinking about a recent episode of _The Office_ I watched OTA that was plagued with audio dropouts and pixelation bursts. I had a recording of it SAT (and some time on my hands), so I compared the two and the glitches were exactly in the same places. That was _*that*_ recording on _*that*_ night, tho.

I have no doubt, as you noted, that some problems are related to MPEG-2 decoding, and the fact that you sometimes can't make the dropouts repeat tells me it could be a result of hard disk health, whether you're watching a recording locally vs. streaming it MRV, or what else the box might be doing at the time. E.g., I know that if I'm streaming OTA to a client, and another OTA recording starts on the server, I'm in for about 10-15 seconds of choppy client playback. I can set my watch by it, because as soon as the choppiness starts, I look up at the clock and I'm either at :00 or :30.


----------



## wxguy

tsduke said:


> Dropouts are getting worse if you ask me. Animal planet at 5pm cdt yesterday was terrible and Fox News today at 4 pm cdt as well. I'm so sick of this.


Since it was happening to me watching Fox business this AM, I made a call to Directv/tech support.

The lady took down all the info, all the details and would report it as a single unit problem. She said if tech engineers get enough complaints, they make it a system problem and do something about it.

I read her a number of the complaints from DBSTALK which she said she included in the report.

I'm convinced the best way to get their attention is to take the time to call them and complain about the audio problem. *Flood the system* and they will get the idea. I didn't have the dropouts until x40d, but it sounds like it has been around for a while.

(I thought an email would serve as documentation, but they just told me to call a CSR and they would walk me through a fix. ) So I did. You can also.


----------



## whereami

I've had the audio dropouts, still. The reboot seemed to work temporarily. The last time I tried this while watching a recorded Survivor episode on CBS, the audio drops stopped, but the video actually then turned choppy. Go figure...

Additionally, I've been noticing the response time by the HR20-700 DVR from the time I click a button on the remote, to the time that action occurs is sometimes > 10 seconds. It's not the remote battery either. I replaced them to make sure.


----------



## tsduke

wxguy said:


> Since it was happening to me watching Fox business this AM, I made a call to Directv/tech support.
> 
> The lady took down all the info, all the details and would report it as a single unit problem. She said if tech engineers get enough complaints, they make it a system problem and do something about it.
> 
> I read her a number of the complaints from DBSTALK which she said she included in the report.
> 
> I'm convinced the best way to get their attention is to take the time to call them and complain about the audio problem. *Flood the system* and they will get the idea. I didn't have the dropouts until x40d, but it sounds like it has been around for a while.
> 
> (I thought an email would serve as documentation, but they just told me to call a CSR and they would walk me through a fix. ) So I did. You can also.


I have contacted them numerous times. They don't care.


----------



## swans

tsduke said:


> I have contacted them numerous times. They don't care.


And apparently neither do the fanboys!:nono2:


----------



## hidef2010

I too have experienced these audio drop outs. It seems they *only occur on HD channels*.
I was ok for the last 2 weeks I didn't notice anything at all, then they started again yesterday on CHN 545 (Showtime) during "Weeds" & "The Big C".

Have we concluded that this is occuring to people that are connected (audio/video) in a particular way........for example *ARE YOU HAVING AUDIO DROPOUTS IF YOU:*

- Are connected via HDMI directly to your TV. ( NO Surround sound AVR involved)
- Are connected via HDMI to your receiver. (Using AVR for audio/video processing)
- Are connected via HDMI to your TV (for video) & optical (for sound) to your AVR.

If there is someone out there who is connected in any of these ways and *is NOT getting audio drop outs*?

Have we confirmed that audio drop outs are occuring on *every D* HD receiver regardless of being a DVR or not*? Is there an HD D* receiver out there that is NOT experiencing audio drop outs?

Perhaps we can narrow down the problem here by answering a few of these questions.
BTW has anyone used the *coaxial digital output *as opposed to the Toslink (optical) to see if the audio drop-outs occur?

Thanks
Hidef2010


----------



## veryoldschool

Hidef2010

Dolby suffers from this the most, so any digital audio output with it will have these more.
I've had them on both DVRs and non DVR HD receivers.
Coaxial, Toslink, or HDMI doesn't matter.
AVR or straight to my TV [HDMI] doesn't matter.
The only real difference seems to be the duration of them, as some AVRs take longer to cycle through the loss of DD and reset back to it.


----------



## hidef2010

veryoldschool said:


> Hidef2010
> 
> Dolby suffers from this the most, so any digital audio output with it will have these more.
> I've had them on both DVRs and non DVR HD receivers.
> Coaxial, Toslink, or HDMI doesn't matter.
> AVR or straight to my TV [HDMI] doesn't matter.
> The only real difference seems to be the duration of them, as some AVRs take longer to cycle through the loss of DD and reset back to it.


Thanks VOS, I appreciate the responses........ does D* not have someone looking at this forum, I mean are there not people on this forum "veterans", if I can use that term, who have direct contact with some upper ranked people at D*? *You would have thought they would have this problem resolved by now*!!!

Hidef2010


----------



## veryoldschool

hidef2010 said:


> Thanks VOS, I appreciate the responses........ does D* not have someone looking at this forum, I mean are there not people on this forum "veterans", if I can use that term, who have direct contact with some upper ranked people at D*? *You would have thought they would have this problem resolved by now*!!!
> 
> Hidef2010


The engineers at DirecTV are [or were] reading the forums and this thread, but while they do PM some of us, you won't see them post here.

I got involved in this over two years ago because of my local HD channels. This was where I got the information about this by being handed a cell phone from one of the field manager/engineers who were part of a team that came out to my house over this problem and got to talk directly to the broadcast center engineer.

I'm not trying to defend DirecTV as I too get annoyed at this.

"The problem is" that this isn't a simple fix.

We're at the end of a fairly complex chain and if there is anything wrong we get the "sum" of any problems.

Some of this comes from the program provider's feed.

MPEG-2 can have missing/corrupted bits but it's more tolerant so the viewer doesn't notice it in the playback with error correction.
Some feeds [mostly remote sports feed] are so bad even the MPEG-2 shows these problems.

DirecTV converts MPEG-2 to MPEG-4 and this process is also where some of this comes from. Maybe if the MPEG-2 was decoded/decompressed and then re-encoded, it would help :shrug:

So far, most of this is only related to the audio, but we also see video dropouts too. I don't know if these are from the provider or if this is related to how DirecTV combines all the channels onto the transponder, as they use a statistical method "to guess" the needed bandwidth to allocate for each of channels on a transponder. Some of this _may be due _to a poor guess for what a channel needs, causing it to drop out for a moment.


----------



## tsduke

I think the bigger problem is that the don't care enough to spend time fixing it. They still don't even recognize it as an issue when calling in about it.


----------



## veryoldschool

tsduke said:


> I think the bigger problem is that the don't care enough to spend time fixing it. They still don't even recognize it as an issue when calling in about it.


"I guess" this depends on what level you're talking to.
Yes, the CSRs don't seem to get the information to help the customer [and maybe why I started this thread so "we" know it isn't our receivers].
There is a great separation between customer service and the other groups, which is one of the reasons I came to this forum.
There are at least three groups that have little interaction:
Customer Service,
Field Operations, which I think the broadcast center comes under,
Development engineering.


----------



## tsduke

"veryoldschool" said:


> "I guess" this depends on what level you're talking to.
> Yes, the CSRs don't seem to get the information to help the customer [and maybe why I started this thread so "we" know it isn't our receivers].
> There is a great separation between customer service and the other groups, which is one of the reasons I came to this forum.
> There are at least three groups that have little interaction:
> Customer Service,
> Field Operations, which I think the broadcast center comes under,
> Development engineering.


I've talked to csr's, a couple engineers and office of the pres. I lost count how many.


----------



## veryoldschool

tsduke said:


> I've talked to csr's, a couple engineers and office of the pres. I lost count how many.


I don't doubt this.
Not sure where "a couple engineers" were working, but the other two wouldn't know "off the top of their heads".


----------



## tsduke

They have a system for reporting/tracking issues. Why isn't this issue there after all this time?????


----------



## hidef2010

Thanks VOS, I now have a better understanding of the framework involved in this matter. I would like to think that D* should perhaps place some "pressure" on the channel providers, if indeed this is a source transmission issue vs a D* issue! 
It certainly is very hard to tell whether or not this lies in the source/transmission or on the receiving end D*, especially when making the conversion from MPEG 2 to MPEG 4. 
Perhaps *2 channels per transponder as opposed to 3* may aleviate the bit starved channels, and hence may provide a solution. 
BTW, is D* short on transponders? I thought they had plenty of room to spare, last I heard/read?

Hidef2010


----------



## je4755

I’ve noticed an evolution of dropouts on channel 360 over the past few weeks, from momentary loss of sound, to loss of sound for a few seconds accompanied by a freezing of the picture to a longer absence of sound with no effect on the picture.


----------



## Holydoc

Hell's kitchen was riddled with audio drop-outs. I use component hook-ups (i.e., not HDMI).


----------



## BruceS

This is just a suggestion for people experiencing audio dropouts and it does interrupt the flow of the show a little.

I find that if I am watching the show on any of my HR boxes, after an audio dropout I just rewind the show for a couple of seconds and then start playing it again.

Then the audio shows up with no problems.

That means the audio is there for the show.

By the way, I don't think this is related to what type of cable your are using or A/V receiver.

I have had the problem on both my Hitachi HDTV, which is connected using HDMI and optical to my Marantz A/V receiver, and on my Samsung HDTV which is connected directly to the DirecTV box via component and stereo audio cables.


----------



## bobcamp1

hidef2010 said:


> I too have experienced these audio drop outs. It seems they *only occur on HD channels*.
> I was ok for the last 2 weeks I didn't notice anything at all, then they started again yesterday on CHN 545 (Showtime) during "Weeds" & "The Big C".
> 
> Have we concluded that this is occuring to people that are connected (audio/video) in a particular way........for example *ARE YOU HAVING AUDIO DROPOUTS IF YOU:*
> 
> - Are connected via HDMI directly to your TV. ( NO Surround sound AVR involved)
> - Are connected via HDMI to your receiver. (Using AVR for audio/video processing)
> - Are connected via HDMI to your TV (for video) & optical (for sound) to your AVR.
> 
> If there is someone out there who is connected in any of these ways and *is NOT getting audio drop outs*?
> 
> Have we confirmed that audio drop outs are occuring on *every D* HD receiver regardless of being a DVR or not*? Is there an HD D* receiver out there that is NOT experiencing audio drop outs?
> 
> Perhaps we can narrow down the problem here by answering a few of these questions.
> BTW has anyone used the *coaxial digital output *as opposed to the Toslink (optical) to see if the audio drop-outs occur?
> 
> Thanks
> Hidef2010


The audio dropouts happen on my H20, using the white RCA audio jack. I can tell when they are about to happen because I get telecine jitter first. I don't know why no one else in my family can see it, but I can't even watch anything on ABC. Sometimes I get a half-second video disruption with it. However, watching it OTA using the same H20 is fine with no video hiccups or audio dropouts. So I'm putting the antenna back on and recording everything from ABC OTA ASAP. OK? 

I think it's two different problems giving the same symptoms. I never see my problem on live broadcasts, only on shows recorded using 24 fps and then 3:2 interpolated up to 30 fps to get that "film" look. Yet some people say that sports events are giving them grief, and they can rewind the show and play it back with correct audio. That sounds different than my issue. I don't have problems with live broadcasts.


----------



## bobcamp1

hidef2010 said:


> Thanks VOS, I now have a better understanding of the framework involved in this matter. I would like to think that D* should perhaps place some "pressure" on the channel providers, if indeed this is a source transmission issue vs a D* issue!
> Hidef2010


Here's the problem:

TWC doesn't have this issue.
FIOS doesn't have this issue.
Dish doesn't have this issue.
OTA doesn't have this issue.
Only DirecTV has this issue.

So if I'm a broadcaster, I look at that data and I tell D* to fix their own problems. There's no way I'm risking creating problems elsewhere when it's clearly something DirecTV should be able to resolve on their own.


----------



## veryoldschool

bobcamp1 said:


> Here's *some of* the problem:
> 
> TWC doesn't have this issue.
> FIOS doesn't have this issue.
> Dish doesn't have this issue.
> OTA doesn't have this issue.
> [not true] Only DirecTV has this issue.
> 
> So if I'm a broadcaster, I look at that data and I tell D* to fix their own problems. There's no way I'm risking creating problems elsewhere when it's clearly something DirecTV should be able to resolve on their own.


Dish isn't immune to these, though they may not be as bad.


----------



## gphvid

bobcamp1 said:


> The audio dropouts happen on my H20, using the white RCA audio jack. I can tell when they are about to happen because I get telecine jitter first. I don't know why no one else in my family can see it, but I can't even watch anything on ABC. Sometimes I get a half-second video disruption with it. However, watching it OTA using the same H20 is fine with no video hiccups or audio dropouts. So I'm putting the antenna back on and recording everything from ABC OTA ASAP. OK?
> 
> I think it's two different problems giving the same symptoms. I never see my problem on live broadcasts, only on shows recorded using 24 fps and then 3:2 interpolated up to 30 fps to get that "film" look. Yet some people say that sports events are giving them grief, and they can rewind the show and play it back with correct audio. That sounds different than my issue. I don't have problems with live broadcasts.


It is impossible to get "telecine jitter" on a digital video server signal, especially on shows that are shot on HD video like Weeds and The Big C. Also, the cross conversion process used does not give a "film" look but to allow the original 23.98 HD master to be aired on a 59.94 system. So the production and cross conversion process just cannot be the cause. These masters are extensively QC'd prior to air and would have been rejected long before they even get close to airing.

You say that you have no problems with OTA. What you are viewing OTA is the same cross conversion master that is running on DirecTV. It is still 59.94 (for a 1080i) or 60 fields per second (for 720p).

The problem has to be either equipment and/or transmission related. Something is not right somewhere, and that something is intermittent which makes it real hard to isolate and correct. I sincerely hope the engineers figure this one out because I see it in the premium movie channels and not in anything else, and worse on Showtime.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Audio dropouts are caused by multiple potential sources...

...including the original content source, transmission between that source and the channel provider (DirecTV), local environment, and local equipment (including audio devices, cables, connectors, etc.).

Over tha past year, I can count on one hand how many audio drops we've experienced in total on multiple HD DVRs and HD receivers. Even in those very few cases, the original source was identified in all but 2 transcoding situations.

Comparing results is only fully valuable if all the elements to produce the audio are alike (everyone has the same setups), which of course is not the case. Some A/V recievers, for example, have issues handling various audio input connections (coax, Toslink, HDMI, etc.).

So there is no universal aspirin on this topic, but simply a refinement to narrow the potential issues down at the user experience level. Each case is somewhat unique, unless everyone has the same "issues" with a specific channel, which *almost* never happens.


----------



## je4755

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Over tha past year, I can count on one hand how many audio drops we've experienced in total on multiple HD DVRs and HD receivers. Even in those very few cases, the original source was identified in all but 2 transcoding situations.


You indeed are fortunate. I've had the opposite experience over this period, with recurrent dropouts on many channels using four different A/V receivers (two Yamaha, two Denon); an HR 21, H21 and H20; and HDMI/component connections.


----------



## bobcamp1

gphvid said:


> It is impossible to get "telecine jitter" on a digital video server signal, especially on shows that are shot on HD video like Weeds and The Big C. Also, the cross conversion process used does not give a "film" look but to allow the original 23.98 HD master to be aired on a 59.94 system. So the production and cross conversion process just cannot be the cause. These masters are extensively QC'd prior to air and would have been rejected long before they even get close to airing.
> 
> You say that you have no problems with OTA. What you are viewing OTA is the same cross conversion master that is running on DirecTV. It is still 59.94 (for a 1080i) or 60 fields per second (for 720p).


OK, but that's the best way I can describe what it looks like. I only get it when it looks like a show was recorded on film. The jitter is at 2 Hz (that is, the video briefly pauses every 500 ms). Live shows don't give me any issues. Neither does "Wipeout". On Modern Family, the jitter is constant, and video/audio disruptions are once every five minutes.

I can even see it in commercials. A commercial that looks like it's recorded on film will always have issues. When a new commercial comes on that looks "live", there is an audio dropout, sometimes a minor video disruption, then everything is fine. It's always there on ABC, occasionally on FOX and CBS. It never happens on NBC or PBS.


----------



## tsduke

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Audio dropouts are caused by multiple potential sources...
> 
> ...including the original content source, transmission between that source and the channel provider (DirecTV), local environment, and local equipment (including audio devices, cables, connectors, etc.).
> 
> Over tha past year, I can count on one hand how many audio drops we've experienced in total on multiple HD DVRs and HD receivers. Even in those very few cases, the original source was identified in all but 2 transcoding situations.
> 
> Comparing results is only fully valuable if all the elements to produce the audio are alike (everyone has the same setups), which of course is not the case. Some A/V recievers, for example, have issues handling various audio input connections (coax, Toslink, HDMI, etc.).
> 
> So there is no universal aspirin on this topic, but simply a refinement to narrow the potential issues down at the user experience level. Each case is somewhat unique, unless everyone has the same "issues" with a specific channel, which *almost* never happens.


Are you using an A/V receiver for sound?


----------



## schlar01

I am ALWAYS getting these audio/video interruptions now and its really pissing me off. ESPN, FX, etc. Doesn't really matter. I've got good signal strength and it seems to have gotten worse lately.


----------



## dsexton

Maybe this has been noted before, but I found a way to drastically reduce the audio dropouts, pixellation, etc. from My HR20-700. I use HDMI to the TV and Toslink to a Yamaha receiver. A couple of weeks ago the audio dropouts and video anomalies got worse than ever. Criminal Minds and Grey's Anatomy recordings were basically unwatchable. I have been recording the OTA signals for network shows forever. I decided to experiment by switching to the DTV HD feed for the same channels. Since then, almost no problems with those or other shows. I have an HR22 connected to all the same equipment and have never had too many issues with recordings on that one so I thought recording the OTA signals might be the problem. I have no idea why, but it seems to have helped to move away from them to the DTV feed.


----------



## wcromer

I have been experiencing the audio drop outs in Dolby digital since I starting subscribing to DIRECTV in July 2010. The drop outs started on all my Showtime HD channels but now I have drop outs on other HD channels...History Channel, NFL Network, FX, FOX News, FOX, TBS. This issue definitely needs to be sorted out by all parties involved.


----------



## gphvid

wcromer said:


> I have been experiencing the audio drop outs in Dolby digital since I starting subscribing to DIRECTV in July 2010. The drop outs started on all my Showtime HD channels but now I have drop outs on other HD channels...History Channel, NFL Network, FX, FOX News, FOX, TBS. This issue definitely needs to be sorted out by all parties involved.


This makes me wonder if maybe there is an issue in the receiver that intermittently causes it to lose lock with the DD signal. I have seen my receiver during these dropouts switch from DD to Prologic and then back to DD. This looks like, for some reason, DD bit signal gets a slight momentary change in the bit rate that causes the receiver to lose lock briefly until it can relock again. And the mute heard is when the sound goes mute when DD loses lock.

Now maybe it could be a wierdness with the individual receiver that, when it ages, starts to do this problem. But it does not explain why this only occurs on the premium movie channels like Showtime and not to the other channels like SciFi or even the local network affiliates like ABC or NBC.

Just a passing thought...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

wcromer said:


> I have been experiencing the audio drop outs in Dolby digital since I starting subscribing to DIRECTV in July 2010. The drop outs started on all my Showtime HD channels but now I have drop outs on other HD channels...History Channel, NFL Network, FX, FOX News, FOX, TBS. This issue definitely needs to be sorted out by all parties involved.


It helps to know the model number of your unit with these kinds of posts.

Also, did you report this in the ISSUES thread for your unit?


----------



## john18

I had dropouts on Saturday on Versus-HD (Ch. 603)


----------



## ttubbiola

LOTS of dropouts on Food Network last night.

How in the hell can DTV not get this resolved after over a year??? They must have the most pathetic group of engineers of any national broadcaster.


----------



## NewView

Experiencing numerous audio dropouts right now on EncoreHD channel 535 during "Field of Dreams", many that were back-to-back in a space of 5-10 seconds, from the time the movie started 

HR21-200 hooked up thru A/V receiver


----------



## Drucifer

NYC ABC Channel 7 at 12:30 to 1:00 PM


----------



## bigzeto

Been switching back and forth between the baseball game and Monday Night Football. Multiple dropouts on both games. It really is pathetic.


----------



## David Gross

New to Direct TV for a little less than a year and on my second receiver, the audio drop out are unacceptable and I will be going back to Dish where I never and I mean never had audio drop outs when my commitment is over.


----------



## Lord Vader

Make sure you call DirecTV and tell them that.


----------



## LI-SVT

Here is a data point for you. Below is a quote from a Yahoo posting group for my local cable company:

"Audio stuttering was very bad last night (Sunday) on Fox News (26).

Also, during the Jet game there were some complete audio dropouts (2 to 5 seconds of no sound). Though this is not the same as the stutter and I wouldn't be surprised if it originated from ESPN."

http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/cablevision_digital/message/70900

The channels being referred to are HD channels. There have been audio complaints on that board for at least a year now.


----------



## swans

I had audio drop outs on SyFy and Animal Planet last night. I guess it is time to start looking at alternatives. It appears obvious to me that DirecTV does not care about it's current HD customers!


----------



## Drucifer

Drucifer said:


> NYC ABC Channel 7 at 12:30 to 1:00 PM


Yesterday was fine. Today there were mo' dropouts.


----------



## jayman9207

I had auido drop outs many times last night watching the Wings hockey game on Versus last night.


----------



## texasmoose

I had many drop-outs tonight during the Canucks VS DUCKS on NHL CI, I forget the exact channel number. I never hit pause, ff, rw, 30-sec or anything it was all happening live. It was very annoying to say the least, finally i had to hit the mute & just watch the video.


----------



## swans

Well it looks like DirecTV has convinced at least one of the fan boys that they can't do anything about the *providers' problem*.:lol:

This is from one of their TechKnow Guides on DirecTV's technical forums (he hangs out here also):

"Whether you like it or not, there's not a lot DirecTv can do to fix the problem. The source of the problem is the signal coming from the provider, with faulty DD 5.1 audio."

If this is the final answer about this crap, then DirecTV has a failed implementation!


----------



## tsduke

"swans" said:


> Well it looks like DirecTV has convinced at least one of the fan boys that they can't do anything about the providers' problem.:lol:
> 
> This is from one of their TechKnow Guides on DirecTV's technical forums (he hangs out here also):
> 
> "Whether you like it or not, there's not a lot DirecTv can do to fix the problem. The source of the problem is the signal coming from the provider, with faulty DD 5.1 audio."
> 
> If this is the final answer about this crap, then DirecTV has a failed implementation!


That's horse s&@!. These dropouts are nowhere near as bad on Dish Network.


----------



## veryoldschool

swans said:


> Well it looks like DirecTV has convinced at least one of the fan boys that they can't do anything about the *providers' problem*.:lol:
> 
> This is from one of their TechKnow Guides on DirecTV's technical forums (he hangs out here also):
> 
> "Whether you like it or not, there's not a lot DirecTv can do to fix the problem. The source of the problem is the signal coming from the provider, with faulty DD 5.1 audio."
> 
> If this is the final answer about this crap, then DirecTV has a failed implementation!





tsduke said:


> That's horse s&@!. These dropouts are nowhere near as bad on Dish Network.


I don't have dish anymore to know how their service is.
To know if its from the provider, or not, one would need to have access to the provider's feed.
I would really be interested to know/hear about how the same show was between DirecTV & Dish, on similar setups.
Anybody have a friend with dish that could record the same show at the same time?
If someone could come up with this type comparison, it seems like this could answer the question whether DirecTV is feeding us BS or not.


----------



## swans

veryoldschool said:


> I don't have dish anymore to know how their service is.
> To know if its from the provider, or not, one would need to have access to the provider's feed.
> I would really be interested to know/hear about how the same show was between DirecTV & Dish, on similar setups.
> Anybody have a friend with dish that could record the same show at the same time?
> If someone could come up with this type comparison, it seems like this could answer the question whether DirecTV is feeding us BS or not.


I have DirecTV! I would simply like to enjoy all of my 'PAID' for HD/Dolby Digital offerings.

I might be tempted to believe it is the provider that has the problem. I've been watching my locals mostly with the new fall lineups, and I don't believe that I have had one dropout with the big 4. But, SyFy seems to be another animal. I don't believe that I have watched one show that hasn't had a dropout. If DirecTV believes that the provider is the problem, then they need to put pressure on them to improve it.


----------



## veryoldschool

swans said:


> I have DirecTV! I would simply like to enjoy all of my 'PAID' for HD/Dolby Digital offerings.
> 
> I might be tempted to believe it is the provider that has the problem. I've been watching my locals mostly with the new fall lineups, and I don't believe that I have had one dropout with the big 4. But, SyFy seems to be another animal. I don't believe that I have watch one show that hasn't had a dropout. If DirecTV believes that the provider is the problem, then they need to put pressure on them to improve it.


I can't argue with you on this, since I'm a customer too.

After I read your earlier post, I was thinking of:

You're on a bus and expecting to have a smooth ride. 
The bus hits a pothole. 
Do you blame the bus company or who maintains the road?
Yes, the bus company could supply a better riding bus, or the bus might be able to use a better road.

Since the world will always have potholes, a better bus would make the most sense.

From the first time I talked to the broadcast engineer, "the better bus" has seemed to be what's needed and since DirecTV has spent millions on the encoders, they should leverage this to have the maker [Harmonic] supply a product that works "in the real world", where not every bit in the provider's feed is going to be 100% perfect.


----------



## bobcamp1

veryoldschool said:


> You're on a bus and expecting to have a smooth ride.
> The bus hits a pothole.
> Do you blame the bus company or who maintains the road?
> Yes, the bus company could supply a better riding bus, or the bus might be able to use a better road.
> 
> Since the world will always have potholes, a better bus would make the most sense.


If only the people riding buses from a certain bus company have the problems, then that bus company is responsible. To my knowledge and the knowledge of my ABC affiliate's engineer, this is the case. He says he's fixed the road as best as he can, and to take a different bus.


----------



## veryoldschool

bobcamp1 said:


> If only the people riding buses from a certain bus company have the problems, then that bus company is responsible. To my knowledge and the knowledge of my ABC affiliate's engineer, this is the case. He says he's fixed the road as best as he can, and to take a different bus.


If the bus company can't find a better bus maker, then finding a company that has better buses does make sense, if they will take you to the same destination.
I too have a local station that I've simply given up on to have anything improve. As a matter of fact, as I'm typing this it's doing it.
From what I've read this local NBC gets an MPEG-4 network feed. This is transcoded to MPEG-2, using Harmonic encoder(s), which have been returned to Harmonic and been retested and returned as meeting specs. Their output is sent OTA to DirecTV, where this is again transcoded [Harmonic again] back to MPEG-4.
Sometimes I'm able to get the OTA signal and sometimes it has the same problems as the DirecTV channel. Sometimes the OTA is fine and the SAT has them.
I worked for Harmonic a long time back and frankly was never impressed with the way they handled "specs" or the quality of what they shipped, as they never were "proactive" to problems and merely chased their tails after the customer complained/returned enough products.
I can easily see them looking at each encoder as a stand alone device and not pay any attention to how well [or not] they integrate together.


----------



## hidef2010

Just to shed some light on this..... *I always get 1-3 audio drop outs *when watching "Weeds" and "The Big C" in HD, I think its "Showtime" channel 545 or 535 can't remember. Anyway, this weeks' recordings had *no drop outs *on "Weeds" an only 1 on "The Big C". 
If this is indeed a fault with the source ie provider and not D*, shouldn't D* put pressure on these companies!? 
Look guys, in all honesty, I don't believe its the source, I know this because my cousins have Dishnetwork while watching "Dexter" HD at the same time I experienced 2 audio drop outs my cousins experienced none!!
*I also posted on other forums *and asked a few other people about this audio problem especially on these shows and other cable/Sat companies did not experience this.

Thanks 
Hidef2010


----------



## CliffV

KING 5 in Seattle.

Law and Order: SVU episode "Wet"

and 

Law and Order: LA episode "Harbor City"

There were 3 or 4 drop outs in each of the shows ranging from 1 fraction of a second to 4 seconds.


----------



## gitarzan

The bus ran much better until someone switched out the fuel pump under the hood about this time last year. I would like to have my old fuel pump back for a day to see what would happen.


----------



## gitarzan

I have 25 years IT experience. For the last several years I have worked in a group where all we do is install and configure tools to monitor availability and performance of our IT infrastructure. This includes hundreds of servers, web sites, applications, middleware components, databases, ERP systems, network, and voice. 

What embarasses us most is when we have customers telling us they have a problem that we don't already know about. I find it hard to imagine that after a year DirecTV still needs to know which channels have problems.


----------



## 07A3

The worst for me seems to Speed HD. Very consistent drop-outs on that channel. I have been a customer for about 10 years and don't ever remember this being an issue until I upgraded to HD equipment. Just switched out to SWM and HR24's and the experience is the same. Also NBC local in Orlando (WESH)...many drop outs.


----------



## DMRI2006

I agree that they must know the problems -- and to be honest, I've experienced them on basically any channel outputting Dolby Digital, whether it's a D* channel or an OTA channel, at any time of the day. I don't think the issues are limited to a certain set of channels -- I think it's a widespread problem some people don't notice because their equipment isn't having a problem the way some of us have experienced.

Case in point: I actually sold my Onkyo receiver and bought a new Yamaha model last week, and was curious to see if my audio problems would be as bad. They haven't been. As others have mentioned, the drop-outs are still there but it's a quick, sometimes unnoticeable little "garble" that doesn't make the receiver lose the Dolby Digital signal. This is where the Onkyo receivers (as you can tell by reading through this thread) have more trouble than the others. The sound cuts out and you suffer through a 3-second "reset" before the receiver picks up the signal again (this goes for whether or not you're using HDMI or optical/coaxial out). While that doesn't sound like a big deal on the surface, it definitely is night/day when you're watching the middle of, say, Jeopardy and you start missing answers regularly, or dialogue during a movie in an important moment. Hearing the glitch on the Yamaha is almost insignificant to me compared to how the Onkyo just loses the signal altogether.

There's definitely some glitching going on with Directv that's to blame, but it's unfortunate it's affecting one brand in particular. I realize it's not easy to tell people you're better off with a different brand receiver, but if you've got an Onkyo and you're a Directv subscriber, I have no doubt from my experience it's a really bad combination as far as audio issues go. _Really_ bad.


----------



## NewView

Experiencing *audio AND video* AND stutter dropouts right now on StarzHD channel 531 during "The International", intermittently.


----------



## jimflynnjr

Audio is dropping badly on the local Fox channel in Pittsburgh (53- WPGH_ on the Phillies-Giants game right now.

Its happening whether I have the DD set on or now, but it looks like the SD broadcast isn't being broadcast with DD.

I also noticed its happening on national as well as local commercials.


----------



## hidef2010

Again, I got *2 audio drop outs *when watching "Dexter" in HD last night.  We shall see if "Weeds" and "The Big C" in HD, will also have drop-outs tonight. 
These shows are all on "Showtime", maybe there is a problem with what/how Showtime is sending the signal to D*. 
I will say it again, if this is indeed a fault with the source ie Showtime and not D*, it behooves D* to do something about this problem ASAP!?

Completely Unacceptable

Hidef2010


----------



## cartrivision

gitarzan said:


> I have 25 years IT experience. For the last several years I have worked in a group where all we do is install and configure tools to monitor availability and performance of our IT infrastructure. This includes hundreds of servers, web sites, applications, middleware components, databases, ERP systems, network, and voice.
> 
> What embarasses us most is when we have customers telling us they have a problem that we don't already know about. I find it hard to imagine that after a year DirecTV still needs to know which channels have problems.


+1,000,000,000,000,000

At this point, if DIRECTV isn't sampling/monitoring every DD 5.1 data stream that they are broadcasting and then recording, collecting and analysing defect data for each sampled audio stream, somebody should lose their job... and that's no hyperbole.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

cartrivision said:


> +1,000,000,000,000,000
> 
> At this point, if DIRECTV isn't sampling/monitoring every DD 5.1 data stream that they are broadcasting and then recording, collecting and analysing defect data for each sampled audio stream, somebody should lose their job... and that's no hyperbole.


Not enough zeros!!!

This thread could be used in a dictionary as an example under "red herring".

Just my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## veryoldschool

cartrivision said:


> +1,000,000,000,000,000
> 
> At this point, if DIRECTV isn't sampling/monitoring every DD 5.1 data stream that they are broadcasting and then recording, collecting and analysing defect data for each sampled audio stream, somebody should lose their job... and that's no hyperbole.





Barry in Conyers said:


> Not enough zeros!!!
> 
> This thread could be used in a dictionary as an example under "red herring".
> 
> Just my opinion, YMMV.


If either of you think this is a waste, then don't post in this thread anymore.
"Simple"


----------



## Die Hard

gitarzan said:


> The bus ran much better until someone switched out the fuel pump under the hood about this time last year. I would like to have my old fuel pump back for a day to see what would happen.


Exactly! The audio and video stutter/dropouts started for me and alot of other people around this time last October. This is a fact that Directv can not simply ignore.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

veryoldschool said:


> If either of you think this is a waste, then don't post in this thread anymore.
> "Simple"


This is a forum, not a dictatorship, and I will post where and when I feel it is appropriate.


----------



## Lord Vader

Correction. It is a benevolent dictatorship.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

Lord Vader said:


> Correction. It is a benevolent dictatorship.


I stand corrected, but I doubt that the head dictator wants to engage in censorship.

Just my opinion, YMMV.


----------



## veryoldschool

Barry in Conyers said:


> I stand corrected, but I doubt that the head dictator wants to engage in censorship.
> 
> Just my opinion, YMMV.


AS the thread starter, the idea of this thread was for information, both on where this problem comes from and which channels we're having the problems with.
I understand the frustration everyone's having and so rants/venting is understandable, but *****ing about this thread is pointless and as such, would ask you to go pad your post counts in other threads.


----------



## jacques 99

So what is your opinion as to the status of the stutters?

I have a 'lead team' coming to the house tomorrow for the nth time. A 'national' level representative set this up because she thinks these issues should no longer be problems - although I have directed her to this thread.

What specifically do you recommend I ask them to monitor or repair?

Thanks.


----------



## Davenlr

jacques 99 said:


> What specifically do you recommend I ask them to monitor or repair?
> 
> Thanks.


Their Mpeg4 dolby digital encoders at their uplink facility.


----------



## tsduke

jacques 99 said:


> So what is your opinion as to the status of the stutters?
> 
> I have a 'lead team' coming to the house tomorrow for the nth time. A 'national' level representative set this up because she thinks these issues should no longer be problems - although I have directed her to this thread.
> 
> What specifically do you recommend I ask them to monitor or repair?
> 
> Thanks.


Pop some corn and have them watch tv for a few hours.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

veryoldschool said:


> AS the thread starter, the idea of this thread was for information, both on where this problem comes from and which channels we're having the problems with.
> I understand the frustration everyone's having and so rants/venting is understandable, but *****ing about this thread is pointless and as such, would ask you to go pad your post counts in other threads.


I have not "*****ed" about this thread, I simply agreed with cartrivision and pointed out that that this thread (*IN MY OPINION*) is pointless. If you will list the specific improvements with regard to audio dropouts that have resulted from this thread, I will certainly reconsider my position.

Your are free to continue blaming audio dropouts (as well as out of sync audio and brrrps before that) on the content providers.

I am free to point out that (*IN MY OPINION*) the problem is not with the MPEG2 content but rather with the way DirecTV converts MPEG2 to MPEG4 and that this thread does not address the real issue. As has been pointed out by others, there is no reason that DirecTV should need paying customers to tell them which channels are having audio dropout problems when the problems have been going on for a year.

BTW, where did you come up with the nonsense about post count?


----------



## veryoldschool

Barry in Conyers said:


> I have not "*****ed"... Your are free to continue blaming audio dropouts (as well as out of sync audio and brrrps before that) on the content providers.


Once again you seem to twist what I have posted here to fit your rants.
Some is clearly from the program providers & some is clearly from DirecTV. I've posted this in this thread many times.

*Davenlr* has read the posts here and I agree with his latest.


----------



## hidef2010

Guys please.....lets remember who the "enemy" is here.
I just feel it would be more useful unstead of bickering back and forth to actually set up a really easy thread that just addresses the audio.
In an organised simple format (cut & paste) *no other talk allowed *or perhaps 1 line only comment!! Something like this.

*GETTING AUDIO DROP OUTS??......POST HERE!!*

*HD Channel#* XXX *Program Time:* X AM/PM *Number of Audio Drops =* X *Live or Recorded *= XXXX

1 Line comment here...........................................>

I think this would be a concise way of creating a simple list that maybe someone here who has the eyes & ears of D* can submit this to them.

Thanks
Hidef2010


----------



## veryoldschool

hidef2010 said:


> Guys please.....lets remember who the "enemy" is here.
> I just feel it would be more useful unstead of bickering back and forth to actually set up a really easy thread that just addresses the audio.
> In an organised simple format (cut & paste) *no other talk allowed *or perhaps 1 line only comment!! Something like this.
> 
> *GETTING AUDIO DROP OUTS??......POST HERE!!*
> 
> *HD Channel#* XXX *Program Time:* X AM/PM *Number of Audio Drops =* X *Live or Recorded *= XXXX
> 
> 1 Line comment here...........................................>
> 
> I think this would be a concise way of creating a simple list that maybe someone here who has the eyes & ears of D* can submit this to them.
> 
> Thanks
> Hidef2010


Great idea and was what I was kind of asking for in the first post of this thread, but it's like trying to herd cats.


----------



## swans

veryoldschool said:


> Great idea and was what I was kind of asking for in the first post of this thread, but it's like trying to herd cats.


You know I count 5 posts on the first page complaining about SyFy. That was August 2nd. It is now October 19 and I haven't seen any improvement.

What is the point of this thread again?

SyFy, Caprica, recorded Tuesday, 3 audio drops!


----------



## Gary*W*

I recorded Weeds and The Big C off Showtime west HD Monday night they both had some audio drops in them


----------



## hidef2010

Hi Gary, I can also confirm.....

WEEDS HD Channel# 545 ...............Program Time: 10 PM ................Number of Audio Drops = 1 .....................Live or Recorded = Rec
BIg C HD Channel# 545 ...............Program Time: 10:30 PM ................Number of Audio Drops = 2 .....................Live or Recorded = Rec

Thanks
Hidef2010


----------



## mickcris

I copied the Directv HD lineup and went through the thread to see what has been listed so far (I may have missed some). Only the ones with links have been reported. Most more than once, but I only linked each to one report:

A&E HD
ABC Family HD
Animal Planet HD
BET HD
Big Ten Network HD
Biography HD
Bravo HD
Cartoon Network
CBS College Sports Network HD
Cinemax HD East
Cinemax HD West
CMT HD
CNBC HD+
CNN HD
Comedy Central HD
Crime & Investigation HD
Discovery Channel HD
Disney Channel HD
Disney XD HD
Encore East HD
ESPN HD
ESPN2 HD
ESPNews HD
ESPNU HD
Food Network HD
Fox Business Network HD
Fox News Channel HD
Fox Soccer Channel HD
Fuel TV HD
FX HD
GolTV HD
Golf Channel HD
Hallmark Channel HD
Hallmark Movie Channel HD
HBO HD East
HBO HD West
HBO2 East HD
HBO Zone HD
HD Theater
HDNet
HDNet Movies
HGTV-HD
History Channel HD
Lifetime HD
Mega TV HD
MGM HD
MLB Channel HD
MSNBC HD
MTV HD
n3D
National Geographic Channel HD
NBA.TV HD
NFL Network HD
NHL Network HD
Nick HD
Palladia
Planet Green HD
Showtime 2 HD
Showtime Beyond HD
Showtime Extreme HD
Showtime HD
Showtime HD West
Showtime Next HD
Showtime Showcase HD
Showtime Women HD
Smithsonian Channel HD
Sony Movie Channel HD
Speed Channel HD
Spike HD
Starz Cinema HD
Starz Comedy HD
Starz Edge HD
Starz HD East
Starz HD West
Starz Kids & Family HD
Starz in Black HD
Syfy HD
TBS in HD
Telefutura HD West
Tennis Channel HD
The 101 HD
The Science Channel HD
The Weather Channel HD
TLC HD
TMC HD
TMC Xtra HD East
TNT HD
Travel Channel HD
Universal HD
Univision HD East
USA Network HD
Versus HD
VH1 HD
WGN America HD
YES HD 

ABC HD East
ABC HD West
CBS HD East
CBS HD West
FOX HD East
FOX HD West
NBC HD East
NBC HD West
Altitude HD
CSN Bay Area HD
CSN California HD
CSN Chicago HD
CSN Mid-Atlantic HD
CSN New England HD
FS Arizona HD
FS Detroit HD
FS Florida HD
FS Midwest HD
FS North HD
FSN Northwest HD
FSN Pittsburgh HD
FSN Rocky Mountain HD
FS South HD
FS Southwest HD
FS West HD
Madison Square Garden HD
MASN HD
MSG PLUS HD
NESN HD
Prime Ticket HD
SportsNet New York HD
SportSouth HD
SportsTime Ohio HD
Sun Sports HD

Plus:
36 DIRECTV CINEMA™ HD channels
1 DIRECTV CINEMA™ 3D channel
Part-time HD channels:
ESPN 3D
FS Cincinnati HD
FS Ohio HD


----------



## gitarzan

Impressive!

You can link post #369 to Fox Sports Cincinnati HD.


----------



## Drucifer

Drucifer said:


> NYC ABC Channel 7 at 12:30 to 1:00 PM





Drucifer said:


> Yesterday was fine. Today there were mo' dropouts.


So far twice today with this program, _Who Wants to be a Millionaire_. Haven't notice any others.


----------



## Woolaroc

So I read in another thread somewhere that a receiver that has a quicker recovery time from dropped signals would lessen the annoyance of this issue. Basically the receiver stops receiving the 5.1 signal for a fraction of a sec but takes longer to recover from that loss. 

Can anyone recommend a A/V receiver or what I should look for spec wise solve this. Going to go buy a totally new setup and would like to get something that can help this problem as well.


----------



## peano

Recently reconnected my HR22s to see if I will switch completely to Directv from Dish. 

I get many drops on ESPNHD, ESPN2HD and SPEED HD. I haven't checked all the channels.

Any idea when this will be fixed? This is a deal breaker for me. I find it extremely annoying.


----------



## hidef2010

Hi guys, again just to confirm.....

DEXTER HD Channel# 545 ...............Program Time: 9 PM ................Number of Audio Drops = 3 .....................Live or Recorded = Rec

Thanks
Hidef2010


----------



## bobcamp1

ABC (WSYR), AFV, 10/24, 7 PM to 8 PM, 36 audio dropouts/stutters and 7 video dropouts. Watched on an H20, so obviously live.

That is not a typo. Whenever the home videos are really grainy, the video and audio are so broken up you can't watch them. Whenever they are mildly grainy, just the audio breaks up. For the entire length of the home video. The moment they cut back to the studio, the dropouts and stuttering all disappear. Sometimes after the breakups go away, the audio lags the video by 0.5 seconds. Then we wait for up to 10 minutes, experience another audio dropout, and the video and audio are back in sync. Until the next home video comes. Which happens all the time when watching America's Funniest (wait for it....) VIDEOS.

My son, who is 9, wants us to get FIOS TV. My 5-year old daughter wants to know if the D* receiver needs fresh batteries.


----------



## Lord Vader

The audio dropouts on the baseball playoffs were almost unbearable! On TBS, every couple of minutes, like clockwork, I lost audio for several seconds. One time I lost it for around 20 seconds. 

This is ridiculous!


----------



## hidef2010

Update

WEEDS HD Channel# 545 ...............Program Time: 10 PM ................Number of Audio Drops = 1 .....................Live or Recorded = Rec

*YES LORD VADER, THIS IS GETTING OUT OF HAND. I AM SERIOUSLY THINKING OF GETTING RID OF D*, IF THIS DOES NOT GET FIXED SOON!! *

Thanks
Hidef2010


----------



## hidef2010

Update gain....

"Big C" HD Channel# 545 ...............Program Time: 10:30 PM ................Number of *Audio Drops = 0 *.....................Live or Recorded = Rec

WOW..... this was great to see, or should I say hear!!! Good on you D* if you actually are doing something about this!! I'll keep posting in this format of any other channels I encounter audio drops.

Thanks

Hidef2010


----------



## betterdan

Don't get too excited hidef. The audio dropouts are as random as which restaurant Oprah is going to pig out at each day. The dropouts will diminish one day then return with a vengeance the next. It's been going on for over a year now.


----------



## hidef2010

Hi there betterdan, I guess the small amount of sarcasm did not come through on my post! LOL. I know what you are saying... I was just pleasantly surprised, that's all!!

Thanks

Hidef2010


----------



## mickcris

Just saw a new commercial the other day that made me laugh. It stated that Directv has the best video and *audio* for your HDTV. I cannot remember the exact wording, but it was along those lines.


----------



## hasan

mickcris said:


> Just saw a new commercial the other day that made me laugh. It stated that Directv has the best video and *audio* for your HDTV. I cannot remember the exact wording, but it was along those lines.


The audio is really good....when it's there.


----------



## billsharpe

I had severe audio dropouts on recorded programming from OTA channels 2 and 11 in Los Angeles. I had to turn on closed captioning to follow the dialog on both The Good Wife and Glee. There are occasional audio dropouts on live programming but not nearly as bad as on these two recently recorded shows.

I have also noticed dropouts on local channel 2 (not OTA) when I pause programming and then resume. This leads me to believe that it's my hard disk that's at fault rather than the channel programming. This is a four-year-old HR20-700. I have called twice in the past week about this problem. First CSR suggested unplugging/replugging my HDMI cable between the DVR and TV set. That didn't help. Second CSR suggested a hard reset -- unplugging for 15 seconds. I won't know if that helps for a day or so. She said next step would be replacing the receiver, if needed. I've got the protection plan.


----------



## laajr

I have an HR22 with an AM21. I have had audio stuttering for some time mostly on OTA HD with the AM21 (see it occasionally on sat) . Watching the World Series on Fox (OTA w/AM21) has been terrible. Audio break ups every 5-10 secs. What I did today was disable DD on the HR22---the audio stuttering seems to be mostly gone. Notice an occasional break but have to really pay attention to catch it. Stereo decoding is probably less susceptible to whatever is causing the issue.

I've had the HR22/AM21 system for 2 years and over the past couple of months have experienced the audio stuttering. Video is fine. When I hear the audio breaks, I see the DD lights on my Pioneer receiver flicker.


----------



## Lord Vader

So basically if we want Dolby Digital 5.1, we have to put up with no audio. Yeah, that makes sense.

Or, we can deactivate the DD5.1 and then hear the audio, which in HD is _*supposed *_to be DD5.1.

Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## laajr

Couldn't agree more...this is crap. Just found a way to watch the world series and have audio...


----------



## newsposter

this is getting much worse. no when i come out of 30 sec skip i have no sound, if i go back and let it run a bit it does work though. or if i just watch about 15 seconds it will come back. it's like an old cassette machine with a messed up tape. Then i have stuttering during the show with video too and that messes up the sound too. various channels.


----------



## betterdan

Directv said there is no problem with the audio. You should all stop taking drugs...


Or maybe Directv should...


----------



## peano

Well, if they say there is no problem, I guess they are not working on a solution. I must assume most subs use HDMI direct to their TV or through an AVR.

Us poor saps using coax or optical just have to suck it up and deal with it I guess. Not me. I was going to switch completely to Directv but not with this huge annoyance.


----------



## myjeep4x400

just got off the phone with them, and same story they said they do not have a known issue with any of their receivers having audio drops to audio receivers. New software for my area is on the way though... It has been really bad for me here lately, so i had to call. 27 audio drops in a one hour show was more than I could stomach. Seems to happen on every HD channel I watch, local channels aren't as bad but even NBC Sunday night football it happens

Not to get off topic but im also having RF remote issues, lagging or not receiving at all, very irritating. 

ESPNHD
FXHD
SPIKEHD
DISCOVERYHD
SPEEDHD
HBOHD
HDNETMOVIES

HR21-700
pioneer VSX1019AH
optical cable


----------



## hidef2010

Update again....

"Dexter" HD Channel# 535 ...............Program Time: 9:00 PM ................Number of Audio Drops = 3 .....................Live or Recorded = Rec

Thanks

Hidef2010


----------



## Robert L

Sunday night, HBO & showtime East 9PM. But really, I been hearing them so long that I just kind of ignored this thread, but finally decided just to look at it. Far as I'm concerned its on any channel that has 5.1. Its extremely random and I'm sure Directv knows it. If not then its because they don't care. 

I'm sure it does vary though and worse on some equipment, as been pointed out. My Pioneer receiver is usually just a really quick dropout, like half a word. The display never changes except on the ever so often longer dropout. Which is usually followed by a video glitch. 

Also, I know some don't hear them as easy because I have said to my brother after watching something, getting tired of audio dropouts. His response, I didn't hear any... Which is why I ask, just to see if he noticed. Of course he does on longer one's.


----------



## iainleaver

billsharpe said:


> I had severe audio dropouts on recorded programming from OTA channels 2 and 11 in Los Angeles. I had to turn on closed captioning to follow the dialog on both The Good Wife and Glee. There are occasional audio dropouts on live programming but not nearly as bad as on these two recently recorded shows.
> 
> I have also noticed dropouts on local channel 2 (not OTA) when I pause programming and then resume. This leads me to believe that it's my hard disk that's at fault rather than the channel programming. This is a four-year-old HR20-700. I have called twice in the past week about this problem. First CSR suggested unplugging/replugging my HDMI cable between the DVR and TV set. That didn't help. Second CSR suggested a hard reset -- unplugging for 15 seconds. I won't know if that helps for a day or so. She said next step would be replacing the receiver, if needed. I've got the protection plan.


This sounds like the problem I had - it is different from the 'normal' audio drop outs being discussed and was fixed with a replacement HR20-700

Now I just have the normal drop outs everyone else has

Iain


----------



## newsposter

even nickHD has dropouts. TLC as well. i think they should wait until there's just one stable software release and never update it.


----------



## egnlsn

EVERY HD channel we watch has dropouts. Locals, CNN, HBO, just to list a few. Have been ever since we were installed 3 years ago. I thought it was my A/V receiver, which is fed via optical from one DVR and coax from the other, as neither of my TVs that are fed via HDMI exhibit the issue. If it were my A/V receiver, though, I could correct that by replacing it.


----------



## newsposter

i just got finished watching a show and deleted it. went back to live TV ch 69 from allentown in SD and i had a stutter for about 10 seconds then it got ok

so this is not just an HD issue.


----------



## betterdan

That doesn't sound like the same issue we are talking about though newsposter.


----------



## swans

Once again multiple audio drops on SyFy for Stargate Universe which was recorded Tuesday the 2nd.

Is there really a purpose to this thread other than to allow us to vent and *put us off*?


----------



## newsposter

watching HDnet now and the video and audio stutter is unbearable, wont be finishing katie


----------



## gilviv

History Channel HD 269> 11/05 @ 1am & 2am "Ancient Aliens" recording was riddled with drop outs.


----------



## txfeinbergs

swans said:


> Once again multiple audio drops on SyFy for Stargate Universe which was recorded Tuesday the 2nd.
> 
> Is there really a purpose to this thread other than to allow us to vent and *put us off*?


Agree with you swans, Starget Universe is always chock full of audio drop outs. Luckily my new Pioneer amp does a really good job of recovering quickly, so they really don't bother me - I only lose about half a spoken word (as opposed to one or two entire sentences when I had my Onkyo).

Those of you that can afford to, (and don't want to or can't leave DirecTV, and don't want to wait for DirecTV to fix the problem which will likely be never!), may want to look into a new AMP to greatly reduce your frustration. I am actually enjoying my DirecTV service again.


----------



## txfeinbergs

FYI, if you don't like Pioneer, what I would recommend is saving a show that has audio drops and marking down exactly when they occur and for how long, then buying an AMP you do like from a local store, trying it out by playing the same show/bad location, and see how the amp handles it. If good, you can either return it and get a cheaper price online for the same amp, or if you got a good deal locally, just keep it.

You can most likely sell your old AMP on ebay to recover some of the cost. That is what I did. Reduced my new receive out of pocket cost to about $200. Not a bad investment to remove the frustration. (plus I got a lot of cool new additional features such as iphone support, 3D capability, etc).

And, before someone says it, yes, I know you should not have to go through this trouble to fix what is clearly a DirecTV problem, but the way I see it, your alternative is to keep being frustrated by it, or change providers (and if you are locked in a contract, that changing providers may not be an option)


----------



## Drucifer

gilviv said:


> History Channel HD 269> 11/05 @ 1am & 2am "Ancient Aliens" recording was riddled with drop outs.


I notice those too. Real short skips in micro-seconds.


----------



## jayman9207

txfeinbergs said:


> FYI, if you don't like Pioneer, what I would recommend is saving a show that has audio drops and marking down exactly when they occur and for how long, then buying an AMP you do like from a local store, trying it out by playing the same show/bad location, and see how the amp handles it. If good, you can either return it and get a cheaper price online for the same amp, or if you got a good deal locally, just keep it.
> 
> You can most likely sell your old AMP on ebay to recover some of the cost. That is what I did. Reduced my new receive out of pocket cost to about $200. Not a bad investment to remove the frustration. (plus I got a lot of cool new additional features such as iphone support, 3D capability, etc).
> 
> And, before someone says it, yes, I know you should not have to go through this trouble to fix what is clearly a DirecTV problem, but the way I see it, your alternative is to keep being frustrated by it, or change providers (and if you are locked in a contract, that changing providers may not be an option)


We almost need a couple of sub-threads for this thread. One for "I *DO* have audio dropouts and here is my equipment and setup" and one for "I *DON'T* have audio dropout and here is my equipment and setup". That way we can list out our equipment, cables, and another devices used in the setup.


----------



## Richierich

peano said:


> Well, if they say there is no problem, I guess they are not working on a solution. I must assume most subs use HDMI direct to their TV or through an AVR.
> 
> Us poor saps using coax or optical just have to suck it up and deal with it I guess. Not me. I was going to switch completely to Directv but not with this huge annoyance.


Well, I had an Audio Problem where my Audio was switching from Digital to Analog and then back to Digital and then back to Analog and so on...I then switched the Coaxial Digital Audio Cable to Toslink Cable and now the Problem has Vanished. Must be a bad cable or the port is losing sync.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

richierich said:


> Well, I had an Audio Problem where my Audio was switching from Digital to Analog and then back to Digital and then back to Analog and so on...I then switched the Coaxial Digital Audio Cable to Toslink Cable and now the Problem has Vanished. Must be a bad cable or the port is losing sync.


Could be...you've seen firsthand that cables and connectors are in play for those kinds of symptoms.


----------



## jclangston

Has anyone noticed that sometimes when you have audio dropout the picture will freeze for a split second? It seems like on some HD channels that if the there is a panning shot the picture will be jerky. I have noticed this on all 3 of my HR-24's. I was noticing it on the History Channel just last night.


----------



## Drucifer

jclangston said:


> Has anyone noticed that sometimes when you have audio dropout the picture *will freeze for a split second*? It seems like on some HD channels that if the there is a panning shot the picture will be jerky. I have noticed this on all 3 of my HR-24's. I was noticing it on the History Channel just last night.


Yes, It is like a micro-second skip.


----------



## jclangston

Yes, the audio is a micro skip. I have also noticed micro second skips in the video on some of the HD channels. I wonder what causes this problem. Is it a Directv issue or possibly a problem with the 24 series receivers?


----------



## jkf

jclangston said:


> Yes, the audio is a micro skip. I have also noticed micro second skips in the video on some of the HD channels. I wonder what causes this problem. Is it a Directv issue or possibly a problem with the 24 series receivers?


Don't know if its just the 24 series, but mine is getting worse. Its a spilit second audio/video hiccup on most stations. However, TLC is by far the worst. Often, the picture will actually freeze like someone has hit the pause button for 1-2 seconds, then begin again.

Signal strengths are fine and the SD feeds do not seem to have this problem.


----------



## armophob

Comedy Central with the DS and CR. Every episode for weeks has audio drops and glitches.


----------



## txfeinbergs

jayman9207 said:


> We almost need a couple of sub-threads for this thread. One for "I *DO* have audio dropouts and here is my equipment and setup" and one for "I *DON'T* have audio dropout and here is my equipment and setup". That way we can list out our equipment, cables, and another devices used in the setup.


You will have 3 second audio drop-outs every single time DirecTV glitches with this receiver: Onkyo TX-SR805. (which I can't live with).

You will have 0.5 second audio drop-outs every time DirecTV glitches with this receiver: Pioneer VSX-1120-K 7.1-Channel 3-D Ready A/V Receiver. (which I CAN live with).

I would love to know if any of you have less than 0.5 second audio drop-outs, what receiver you have. Of course, those people probably aren't even visiting this thread since they don't even realize there is a problem.


----------



## txfeinbergs

Drucifer said:


> Yes, It is like a micro-second skip.


Yes, the problem is just not the audio, it is the entire signal seems to get dropped for a frame or two. Luckily, it doesn't seem to take long for TVs to recover the picture, whereas it can take up to 3 seconds for some amps to recover. Imagine the frustration we would be having if we lost picture for 3 seconds everytime it happened!


----------



## Davenlr

txfeinbergs said:


> You will have 3 second audio drop-outs every single time DirecTV glitches with this receiver: Onkyo TX-SR805. (which I can't live with).
> 
> You will have 0.5 second audio drop-outs every time DirecTV glitches with this receiver: Pioneer VSX-1120-K 7.1-Channel 3-D Ready A/V Receiver. (which I CAN live with).
> 
> I would love to know if any of you have less than 0.5 second audio drop-outs, what receiver you have. Of course, those people probably aren't even visiting this thread since they don't even realize there is a problem.


1.5 second dropouts with a Denon AVR-687 5.1 fed via toslink optical.


----------



## jclangston

I am curious if this dropout is isolated to just one satellite. There are some channels that I don't notice it on, usually my locals are pretty good, espn's are good and others. Then channels that I have issues with are TBS, Bio, History, Discovery, TLC, Travel, and HBO. I'm sure it happens on others but like most people I have about 25 or 30 channels that I actually watch. All the channels I mention are the HD version not SD.


----------



## Davenlr

It happens on any channel that uses Mpeg4 and Dolby Digital audio. Some more than others.


----------



## jclangston

Well, I guess we just have to deal with it until Directv does something to fix the problem. I hope their engineers are aware of it...


----------



## Richierich

jclangston said:


> Well, I guess we just have to deal with it until Directv does something to fix the problem. I hope their engineers are aware of it...


They would have to be Deaf, Dumb and Blind not to be Aware of it.


----------



## gimp

Hear on all national HD channels. Most frequent on ComHD Daily Show. HR22-100 connected via HDMI To Denon AVP-A1HDCI.


----------



## betterdan

richierich said:


> They would have to be Deaf, Dumb and Blind not to be Aware of it.


Seems like they may be, since almost a year after the problems started a thread had to be made to help tell them where and when the audio drop outs happen... :nono2:
It would be quicker for them just to tune in their own HD programming than read this whole thread. I imagine they would get several audio drop outs in that time.


----------



## jclangston

I think we also need to start a new thread about the video dropout. Most people are experiencing split second video freezing on most HD channels as well.


----------



## john18

It seemed to me that they had abated for awhile, but they seem to be back on all the HD channels that I watch. They may be slightly shorter in duration, but back just the same.


----------



## Brit_In_NY

This issue alone and DirecTVs inaction is enough for me to cancel it once my commitment period is up. Never had this kind of annoying issue with FIOS and just amazed that D* are blaming my equipment.

Fix the f*****g problem already!


----------



## jkf

TLC picture and audio freezing for 2-3 seconds at a time at least once an hour. This channel is by far the worst for this problem.


----------



## sooner02

jkf said:


> TLC picture and audio freezing for 2-3 seconds at a time at least once an hour. This channel is by far the worst for this problem.


Wow, I have to agree that TLC has gotten really bad for me too. It's almost unwatchable because it's so bad with audio/video pauses/stuttering/brrrrrping sounds that I am actually missing dialog for the show I'm watching to make any sense.

At first I was worried that this was a DVR problem, since I was watching playback recordings and not the live show, but I also noticed that the glitches occurred on my other DVR (two HR20-700s) at the exact same points in the programs (yes I recorded the same program on both DVRs to test it). I really do hope this is resolved soon, it's gotten to where I can barely watch a show and understand 100% what's being said on TLC.


----------



## john18

After having gone through a period with minimal audio dropouts they seem to be back and they seem to be happening on all my HD channels. The ones that come to mind immediately would include CNN, Versus, SyFy, ESPN, Discovery and more that I am forgetting at the moment.


----------



## jkf

sooner02 said:


> Wow, I have to agree that TLC has gotten really bad for me too. It's almost unwatchable because it's so bad with audio/video pauses/stuttering/brrrrrping sounds that I am actually missing dialog for the show I'm watching to make any sense.
> 
> At first I was worried that this was a DVR problem, since I was watching playback recordings and not the live show, but I also noticed that the glitches occurred on my other DVR (two HR20-700s) at the exact same points in the programs (yes I recorded the same program on both DVRs to test it). I really do hope this is resolved soon, it's gotten to where I can barely watch a show and understand 100% what's being said on TLC.


Has anyone contacted them and had a response other than plug/unplug the receiver? I have seen this problem on TLC for weeks now on multiple setups in multiple homes. Their engineering department HAS to notice this.


----------



## tjdean

I have dropouts on all national HD channels on my HR22-100. AVR is Onkyo
TX-SR505.


----------



## Lord Vader

Every NFL ST game I am watching has absolutely NO audio period. In fact, when I tuned to the Jets @ Browns game to check the score, there was NO audio whatsoever. To see how long it would take to come back, I left it on that channel. Get this: 40 minutes later and there is STILL no audio! WTF is that?!? 

This has happened on every game I've tuned to, and the only way I can get the audio is to hit the instant replay button and skip back--and leave it there. If I FF to the actual time, the audio comes back, but it's a constant, never-ending stuttering. 

This is unbelievable. Absolutely unbelievable!


----------



## Richierich

Sounds like the DVR is Rebuffering for some reason. I have had Audio Re-Syncing Problems for about a year now and I am testing my HR24-500 to see if the latest CE might have fixed it as I saw someone report that it did for him.


----------



## Lord Vader

This is happening on my HR20-700s and HR22-100s.


----------



## Richierich

When my HR24-500 has an Audio Problem it drops the Dolby Digital Signal and then outputs Audio via my Audio Cables that are Input into my Denon for the Controller that sends audio to my 4 pairs of Klipsch Outdoor Speakers.

Thank God I had the Audio Cables hooked up or I would get nothing.


----------



## billsharpe

jkf said:


> Has anyone contacted them and had a response other than plug/unplug the receiver? I have seen this problem on TLC for weeks now on multiple setups in multiple homes. Their engineering department HAS to notice this.


I got a suggestion from a CSR to unplug/replug my HDMI connections. Seemed to help for about a week.


----------



## newsposter

i just received hr20 700 as a PP replacement and in the few days ive had it, i've had zero problems with audio or video stutters...very interesting....keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## wxguy

richierich said:


> Sounds like the DVR is Rebuffering for some reason. I have had Audio Re-Syncing Problems for about a year now and I am testing my HR24-500 to see if the latest CE might have fixed it as I saw someone report that it did for him.


I have been watching a few more programs this past week and note the audio dropout I was having has changed its nature since the undocumented release of x040e. My AVR used to drop the audio and resync when it got the glitch. Now the 22-100 seems to be self muting glitches as they come through and not dropping the audio sync. The result is a shorter glitch period. The AVR would take 2-3 seconds before the sound returned--now the DVR mute is about a second. Somewhat less irritating, but still there although it seems with less frequency. At least they seem to be going the right direction fixing a problem they don't admit they have.


----------



## Syzygy

Suddenly, tonight, one of my two HR24-100s has become completely ususable (except with headphones) because of frequent audio dropouts, occurring a few minutes apart and lasting about a minute each time, on every program I've sampled so far — including old recordings that had played flawlessly over and over. The dropouts occur only on the optical audio output; I have headphones connected to the L/R analog audio outputs, and they're showing no dropouts. Switching Dolby off had no effect on the optical output's dropouts. Sometimes replaying a section with a dropout will produce some audio where there was none before.

A menu reset had no effect.

I guess I should try the digital audio output, although it's a hassle reconfiguring my AVR for that.

The next step, when neither of my HR24-100s is busy recording, would be to swap the DVRs to see if both misbehave the same way. (The two systems' audio paths are very different.)

P.S.: I've been using the same AVR, a Marantz SR-8000, since Oct 2001; it's an old reliable workhorse.


----------



## Syzygy

Syzygy said:


> I guess I should try the digital audio output, although it's a hassle reconfiguring my AVR for that.
> 
> The next step, when neither of my HR24-100s is busy recording, would be to swap the DVRs to see if both misbehave the same way...


Well, I tried the plain digital audio output (instead of the optical audio output) and the dropouts persisted - with Dolby both off and on.

Then I played recordings from my deactivated HR10-250, which has a dozen shows yet to be viewed. There were no problems, no dropouts, with the HR10. (It has only HDMI, L/R analog audio, and optical audio output; no plain digital audio output.)


----------



## Syzygy

Syzygy said:


> The next step, when neither of my HR24-100s is busy recording, would be to swap the DVRs to see if both misbehave the same way...





Syzygy said:


> I played recordings from my deactivated HR10-250, which has a dozen shows yet to be viewed. There were no problems, no dropouts, with the HR10...


Finally, I brought the other HR24-100 from the living room to the basement, hooked up the outputs (HDMI, optical audio output; and plain digital audio output), and played some recordings. There were no problems, no dropouts, with the alternate HR24.

* * * * * * * * * * *

But then I reconnected the original HR24 and could not duplicate the dropout problem anymore! Hmmm, maybe it'll reappear tomorrow...


----------



## Richierich

The Audio Problem has been around awhile and I think they may have fixed it with the latest CE as has been reported by a couple of Posters and I haven't seen the Audio Switching Problem where it switches from Digital to Analog (I have my Denon AVR5803 on AutoTune) and then later back to Digital and so on and so forth.

The problem is it loses it's sync from what I heard and sometimes changing the inputs helps restore it or Turning Off DD and the back on helps but it did not work for me so I will continue to Monitor this situation today and tomorrow to see it the latest Testing Download fixed it.


----------



## Die Hard

richierich said:


> The Audio Problem has been around awhile and I think they may have fixed it with the latest CE as has been reported by a couple of Posters and I haven't seen the Audio Switching Problem where it switches from Digital to Analog (I have my Denon AVR5803 on AutoTune) and then later back to Digital and so on and so forth.
> 
> The problem is it loses it's sync from what I heard and sometimes changing the inputs helps restore it or Turning Off DD and the back on helps but it did not work for me so I will continue to Monitor this situation today and tomorrow to see it the CE Download fixed it.


Yesterday Directv upgraded my system to MRV. This included a new HR24-200 and a H24-100. So, I have the latest software upgrades and I'm still having the same audio dropouts that I' ve had for a year now. I have a Denon AVR1610 and there is nothing on it that I can change to help reduce the audio dropouts.


----------



## Richierich

Well the latest software Upgrade I was referring to is not the National Release which seemed to have the same problem and hopefully this release will be released Nationally soon and it will clear up the problem for all of us particularly the Denon and Onkyo folks.


----------



## tsduke

richierich said:


> The Audio Problem has been around awhile and I think they may have fixed it with the latest CE as has been reported by a couple of Posters and I haven't seen the Audio Switching Problem where it switches from Digital to Analog (I have my Denon AVR5803 on AutoTune) and then later back to Digital and so on and so forth.
> 
> The problem is it loses it's sync from what I heard and sometimes changing the inputs helps restore it or Turning Off DD and the back on helps but it did not work for me so I will continue to Monitor this situation today and tomorrow to see it the CE Download fixed it.


But....I thought it was widely agreed that this was a broadcast issue at Directv and NOT a receiver software issue.


----------



## Die Hard

richierich said:


> Well the latest software Upgrade I was referring to is not the National Release which seemed to have the same problem and hopefully this release will be released Nationally soon and it will clear up the problem for all of us particularly the Denon and Onkyo folks.


I apologize, but I'm confused about what this CE download is.
Is this an upgrade just for Denon recievers or is this an Directv upgrade?


----------



## veryoldschool

tsduke said:


> But....I thought it was widely agreed that this was a broadcast issue at Directv and NOT a receiver software issue.


Audio dropouts "are mainly" a broadcast issue, "but" this has also masked individual problems in some receiver's software. The HR24-500 had one of these for many months before it was pinpointed to the firmware.
I think richierich is referring to another model 24 that may have it's own firmware "glitch".


----------



## veryoldschool

Die Hard said:


> I apologize, but I'm confused about what this CE download is.
> Is this an upgrade just for Denon recievers or is this an Directv upgrade?


richierich actually shouldn't have mentioned it here.
What he was referring to is testing new software for the DirecTV receivers.
Once it completes testing, it will become a new release for everyone.


----------



## Richierich

veryoldschool said:


> richierich actually shouldn't have mentioned it here.
> What he was referring to is testing new software for the DirecTV receivers.
> Once it completes testing, it will become a new release for everyone.


Sorry about that as I forgot that I wasn't in a "CE" Thread but I was referring to this Thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=110381


----------



## veryoldschool

richierich said:


> Sorry about that as I forgot that I wasn't in a "CE" Thread but I was referring to this Thread.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=110381


 11-23-07 is a three year old thread. :eek2:


----------



## betterdan

Same audio dropouts problem I have had for a year still continuing...


----------



## Richierich

veryoldschool said:


> 11-23-07 is a three year old thread. :eek2:


And the 3 Year Old Problem continues to rear it's ugly head in differing mannerisms. Fix it Directv.

Actually, I am not seeing it right now so I am not sure if they fixed it or it has just ceased to exist for awhile but may be back.

It would be Great if it is indeed Fixed.


----------



## veryoldschool

richierich said:


> And the 3 Year Old Problem continues to rear it's ugly head in differing mannerisms. Fix it Directv.
> 
> Actually, I am not seeing it right now so I am not sure if they fixed it or it has just ceased to exist for awhile but may be back.
> 
> It would be Great if it is indeed Fixed.


Then what you're referring to is the "broadcast" issue that this thread is about, and has NOTHING to do with the receiver's firmware.


----------



## Richierich

veryoldschool said:


> Then what you're referring to is the "broadcast" issue that this thread is about, and has NOTHING to do with the receiver's firmware.


Well, they are Interelated according to the Post but most of it has to do with Directv's Software and the way they present the Dolby Digital signal to the Receiver.


----------



## Die Hard

VOS

As I said in my post from yesterday, Directv upgraded my system to MRV.
This included a HR24-200 and a H24-100, which is great since I didn't have a DVR before. They did this at my request since I've had the audio dropouts for a year now. After watching/listening thru the new recievers this weekend, I can say that they have not helped with the audio dropouts and I think that I might actually have heard more audio dropouts than before. Maybe it's just my imagination and I need more time but it sure seems like there were more audio dropouts.

Like I said, I've had them for a year now and I've been following this thread long enough to know that it is not my Denon AVR 1610 receiver that is the cause of the problem, but that it can help contribute to the problem by not recovering as fast from the audio drops.
I'm losing faith that Directv is going to fix the problem since it doesn't seem to happen to most of their customers. So, I'm seriously considering trying a different receiver just to compare the frequency and length of the audio dropouts to what mine are now. I've read where others have said that a specific Yamaha or Poineer was good at minimizing/reducing the audio dropouts.
If you were going to purchase a new AVR to hopefully help with this problem, what brand of AVR would you purchase?


----------



## sigma1914

Die Hard said:


> ...I've read where others have said that a specific Yamaha or Poineer was good at minimizing/reducing the audio dropouts.
> If you were going to purchase a new AVR to hopfully help with this problem, what brand of AVR would you purchase?


Yamaha handles them very well with a very fast drop. I posted a youtube somewhere on here to show how quick it is.


----------



## Richierich

veryoldschool said:


> Then what you're referring to is the "broadcast" issue that this thread is about, and has NOTHING to do with the receiver's firmware.


I do think that this Past Post and Thread that I referred to in my above Post sheds some Light on the problem and it is not just a "Channel Broadcast Problem" or it would have been fixed by now as there are hundreds of pages about this problem so I wanted to inform the listening audience about what might be still causing this problem and it is definitely Not a particular channel or broadcast.


----------



## veryoldschool

richierich said:


> I do think that this Past Post and Thread that I referred to in my above Post sheds some Light on the problem and it is not just a "Channel Broadcast Problem" or it would have been fixed by now as there are hundreds of pages about this problem so I wanted to inform the listening audience about what might be still causing this problem and it is definitely Not a particular channel or broadcast.


I don't want to keep sounding like a broken record here.
"By broadcast", this is meaning everything from the actual program provider though the DirecTV uplink, which is where most of this problem is.
There may be a few receivers that may have some additional audio issues, but theses aren't the ones common to the rest of us.
"The problem" lies in the MPEG-4 trancoders, and how well [or not] they handle what they're being given. The dropout is the blanking of what used to be the briip, as the trascoder resets.

Now our AVRs can simply pass this along as a very short loss of DD5.1, or can increase the dropout as they cycle through the loss and resync back to the DD5.1 signal.

There isn't any firmware on the receiver side that can overcome this.

This is common to all MPEG-4, so it's there for everyone, who is watching the same program. "Some" simply don't notice it, or if they do it doesn't bother them.
*
Die Hard* 
I've only used two Sony's. One was my own and the other was supplied by DirecTV, so mine could be sent to the software folks to fix the HR24-500 problems.
While slightly different, they both had very short "blimps" to the loss of DD5.1.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> Die Hard[/B]
> I've only used two Sony's. One was my own and the other was supplied by DirecTV, so mine could be sent to the software folks to fix the HR24-500 problems.
> While slightly different, they both had very short "blimps" to the loss of DD5.1.


That's some of the more interesting information to date, and certainly seems to substantiate that there is something going on at the AVR side of the fence. That would also explain why some folks (like me) don't have these audio dropouts and others do.

I know for a fact that RichieRich has been following this HR24-500 audio topic for some time, and also experimented with toslink and coax audio connections to try to potentially hone in on the issue. Of late, it is my understanding that his experiences hearing those dropouts seems to have "gone away" with one of the more recent firmware updates...so maybe he has one of the "good ones" as far as AVR's.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's some of the more interesting information to date, and certainly seems to substantiate that there is something going on at the AVR side of the fence. That would also explain why some folks (like me) don't have these audio dropouts and others do.
> 
> I know for a fact that RichieRich has been following this HR24-500 audio topic for some time, and also experimented with toslink and coax audio connections to try to potentially hone in on the issue. Of late, it is my understanding that his experiences hearing those dropouts seems to have "gone away" with one of the more recent firmware updates...so maybe he has one of the "good ones" as far as AVR's.


I know there were additional dropout on the HR24-500 that I helped to get them to "fix". It's in the NR and the first test version had it a couple of [maybe a few] months ago.
These were "above and beyond" the "broadcast" ones, and were strictly in playback, from the disk, buffer, or MRV and NOT live.
Any digital output had these and any analog output didn't.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> I know there were additional dropout on the HR24-500 that I helped to get them to "fix". It's in the NR and the first test version had it a couple of [maybe a few] months ago.
> These were "above and beyond" the "broadcast" ones, and were strictly in playback, from the disk, buffer, or MRV and NOT live.
> Any digital output had these and any analog output didn't.


That would make you part of the solution and not part of the problem then... :lol:

Bottom line...things have been improved, and I'm sure folks appreciate that and whatever assistance you provided to achieve it.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That would make you part of the solution and not part of the problem then... :lol:
> 
> Bottom line...things have been improved, and I'm sure folks appreciate that and whatever assistance you provided to achieve it.


Now if they'd only fix the damn transcoders.


----------



## RAD

I don't know about things improving, I still have them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> Now if they'd only fix the damn transcoders.


I hear ya....as you mentioned earlier...things are better in some cases, but the problem is anything but gone.


RAD said:


> I don't know about things improving, I still have them.


Sorry to hear it. Seems those -500 units have most of the problems with that issue for some reason.


----------



## Richierich

veryoldschool said:


> "The problem" lies in the MPEG-4 trancoders, and how well [or not] they handle what they're being given. The dropout is the blanking of what used to be the briip, as the trascoder resets.
> *
> Die Hard*
> I've only used two Sony's. One was my own and the other was supplied by DirecTV, so mine could be sent to the software folks to fix the HR24-500 problems.
> While slightly different, they both had very short "blimps" to the loss of DD5.1.


Well my reference to a Past Post from an Old Thread was to Enlighten others who are reading these posts as to why they have problems as there is some "Technical Evidence" to show that Directv is passing some "problem or garbage data" instead of doing it the right way.

So even if this is not that problem posters need to know that there are "Technical Reasons" why they are experiencing these problems so they can at least be aware that there is a Cause and Effect Relationship going on and that hopefully Directv will Resolve these Issues.

I for one think that with the latest software release that I am not experiencing these DD Problems and I am Ecstatic. But the Jury is out as I have not had alot of time to sit and view viewing and to FF, RW and Pause to see it that causes the problem.

However, I will continue to Post my Results to see if it can be of assistance to others in overcoming these audio problems.


----------



## Die Hard

richierich said:


> I for one think that with the latest software release that I am not experiencing these DD Problems and I am Ecstatic. But the Jury is out as I have not had alot of time to sit and view viewing and to FF, RW and Pause to see it that causes the problem.


Could you please tell me what the latest software release you have is?
Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Seems those -500 units have most of the problems with that issue for some reason.


I don't think they [mine sure isn't] any different now for this than any other model. They don't have internal issues, but now simply have the "broadcast" issues of this thread.


----------



## veryoldschool

richierich said:


> I for one think that with the latest software release that I am not experiencing these DD Problems and I am Ecstatic. But the Jury is out as I have not had alot of time to sit and view viewing and to FF, RW and Pause to see it that causes the problem.
> 
> However, I will continue to Post my Results to see if it can be of assistance to others in overcoming these audio problems.


Keep this in the proper forum though.


----------



## veryoldschool

Die Hard said:


> Could you please tell me what the latest software release you have is?
> Thanks


Look for the CE forum here.


----------



## veryoldschool

> Those with the HR24, there is a firmware update coming out to resolve a DD5.1 problem, so I would ask you to wait until the next update before you post which channels you're having problems with, "unless" you have them with "Live TV" and not buffering or recording.
> 
> So, it's fairly well known that there are problems with the SAT feed that gives us audio dropouts on all MPEG-4 receivers.
> These dropouts have nothing to do with the hardware on our end, regardless of what DirecTV customer service may try to tell you.
> 
> If you have more than a random dropout every so often, then please post what channel is doing this and maybe the time/program you were watching, along with how many there were.
> 
> Things that will affect how bad these may be are whether you have Dolby set, and whether you're using your TV speakers, or running through an Audio Video Receiver. Some AVRs react much worse to these errors in the SAT feed than other AVRs, but the true source of the problem looks to be from the MPEG-2 to MPEG-4 conversion process on the uplink.


The firmware update for the HR24-500 has been out for some time, so this no longer is an issue.

If anyone feels that their receiver has some problem *not related* to this topic, please find another thread or start a new one.

Thank you.


----------



## jayman9207

As per one of the suggestions I switched out my audio cable and I am noticiing a huge difference (knock on wood). I used to be able to hear drops on Versus, ESPN/2, and on a number of the Fox Sports channels quite frequently (I typically watch about 85% sports). Versus was normally bad and I could count on a drop or two every 10 - 15 minutes on a good night.

I have a *Yamaha RX-V757 Receiver*. I was using a *Monster THX Certified Digital Coax Cable*. I also tried a *Monster Interlink Datalink 100 Low-Loss S/PDIF Style Digital Coaxial Cable*. Neither of those coax cables seems to make a difference and seemed to work with about the same results.

I switched to a *Monster M850 High Resolution Digital Fiber Optic Cable*. I have watched two complete hockey games now on Versus and *I think I heard* one drop out but I wasn't sure. The second game I watched I tried to make an honest effort to listen for drops but did not hear any. I used to always hear a handful of drops when watching football games via the NFL ST but didn't hear any this weekend. Now I am not saying I am fixed yet as I could go a couple of days from time to time and not have any drops before the cable swap. I am saying that I am not hearing the audio drops after chaging the cable even after actively trying to listen for them. I installed the cable on Thursday so it has only been a few days. I will post back up later on after I have had a chance to watch/listen some more.


----------



## veryoldschool

While I'm glad you seemed to have found a problem in your system,

I'd never buy a monster product "if my life depended on it".

I'd expect "at best" you've now reached the level the rest of us are at.

There is no difference [for us] between HDMI, optical, or coax for the DD 5.1 problem.


----------



## DJ Lon

I have DD turned on and the worst channels for audio issues I have noticed as of today are are Spike HD (241) and Cartoon Network East HD (296).


----------



## Zellster

Per this forum I just turned off DD on the set my wife uses most frequently. She complains, with good reason, that "satellite sucks" because she only sees the bad and not the good. I hope it helps and it would be nice if Directv would eventually fix it. :lol:


----------



## je4755

Could VOS or another knowledgeable contributor please explain why the dropouts manifest themselves differently over time (with no hardware changes or intervening software updates)? Channel 360 offers a useful case in point. I now witness a periodic two- or three-second delay accompanied by a frozen picture. The show resumes with the affected audio and video information lost. Earlier, the dropouts were much shorter, sometimes with pixelation (or is it pixelization – never could understand the difference), sometimes not.


----------



## veryoldschool

je4755 said:


> Could VOS or another knowledgeable contributor please explain why the dropouts manifest themselves differently over time (with no hardware changes or intervening software updates)? Channel 360 offers a useful case in point. I now witness a periodic two- or three-second delay accompanied by a frozen picture. The show resumes with the affected audio and video information lost. Earlier, the dropouts were much shorter, sometimes with pixelation (or is it pixelization - never could understand the difference), sometimes not.


If you "accept" that the problem is on the DirecTV [uplink] end, then either the feed being sent to DirecTV or their equipment at the uplink center is the cause. A "frozen picture" suggests the buffer is waiting for the next packets, so it is still outputting the last it was sent.


----------



## mickcris

Finally decided to swap my Onkyo TX-SR805 for a Pioneer VSX-1120-K (thanks for the recommendation txfeinbergs) since I think that this issue is never going to be fixed. I turned the DD back on and the difference is night and day. I have only noticed one drop out since replacing the receiver and it was barely noticeable.
I was debating switching services, but I only currently have 2 other options. I had problems with TWC at my house before getting DirecTV and I don't want to switch to Dish.


----------



## PtownPhil

I recently upgraded to the Pioneer VSX1120-k, but had troubles with the PassThrough HDMI working with my Panasonic Plasma. My wife though did notice the dropouts on DD 5.1 from our Directv HD DVR. I returned the Pioneer due to the HDMI pass through issue, and got a Yamaha RX-A2000 at a much higher price point. Pass through HDMI now works perfectly, but we definately still get the DD 5.1 audio drop outs. 

One most shows watched from the DVR we get a dropout about every 5 minutes--random. I do hope they get this fixed, going to DD5.1 was a reason for the whole AVR upgrade.


----------



## betterdan

We bought a new 55" LCD tv (LN55C630) and Yamaha RX-V467BL receiver this weekend.
So far the audio dropouts are gone. I haven't heard one all weekend.
Can it finally be over?
Sucks I had to get a new receiver to help this problem but I needed a new one anyways so I could decode the new blu ray audio and I also needed more HDMI ports to switch between.


----------



## sigma1914

betterdan said:


> We bought a new 55" LCD tv (LN55C630) and Yamaha RX-V467BL receiver this weekend.
> So far the audio dropouts are gone. I haven't heard one all weekend.
> Can it finally be over?
> Sucks I had to get a new receiver to help this problem but I needed a new one anyways so I could decode the new blu ray audio and I also needed more HDMI ports to switch between.


Yamaha handles them MUCH better.


----------



## betterdan

sigma1914 said:


> Yamaha handles them MUCH better.


Yep it sure does, still yet to hear any drop outs.
I also noticed that before with the Onkyo when viewing videos on Xbox Live I would miss the first few seconds of audio when it started up due to the Onkyo being slow when it changed states from no audio to decoding audio. Probably same thing happening with Directv's drop outs. 
The Yamaha doesn't do this. As soon as a video starts and it goes from no audio to having audio, the Yamaha reacts instantly and I don't miss any audio. :hurah:


----------



## txfeinbergs

betterdan said:


> Yep it sure does, still yet to hear any drop outs.
> I also noticed that before with the Onkyo when viewing videos on Xbox Live I would miss the first few seconds of audio when it started up due to the Onkyo being slow when it changed states from no audio to decoding audio. Probably same thing happening with Directv's drop outs.
> The Yamaha doesn't do this. As soon as a video starts and it goes from no audio to having audio, the Yamaha reacts instantly and I don't miss any audio. :hurah:


Yeah, I always missed the audio for the first few seconds of all of The Guild epsides on XBOX Live with my Onkyo. With my Pioneer, no problem.


----------



## betterdan

txfeinbergs said:


> Yeah, I always missed the audio for the first few seconds of all of The Guild epsides on XBOX Live with my Onkyo. With my Pioneer, no problem.


Yea that is exactly what would bug me. I didn't mind other things as much but on The Guild I had to always rewind it again to hear the audio it missed at the beginning.


----------



## betterdan

Ok after a few days I have heard a few little split second garbles in audio but it lasted about as long as 1 word ,usually less, instead of a whole sentence like with the Onkyo. I am very pleased by this but Directv still needs to get their butts in gear and get this fixed. I am very impressed with this Yamaha receiver and will probably not be going back to Onkyo again.


----------



## veryoldschool

betterdan said:


> Ok after a few days I have heard a few little split second garbles in audio but it lasted about as long as 1 word ,usually less, instead of a whole sentence like with the Onkyo. I am very pleased by this but Directv still needs to get their butts in gear and get this fixed. I am very impressed with this Yamaha receiver and will probably not be going back to Onkyo again.


I'd say you've just found why some posters are so pissed off while others are only irritated about the same problem from DirecTV.


----------



## mickcris

betterdan said:


> Ok after a few days I have heard a few little split second garbles in audio but it lasted about as long as 1 word ,usually less, instead of a whole sentence like with the Onkyo. I am very pleased by this but Directv still needs to get their butts in gear and get this fixed. I am very impressed with this Yamaha receiver and will probably not be going back to Onkyo again.


Same here. My previous 2 receivers were Onkyo, but will I probably never buy one again. It's a shame because I loved everything about my TX-SR805 except for the way it handled losing the audio stream.

edit:
corrected for the spelling police


----------



## Lord Vader

Did it ever *tighten *the audio stream?


----------



## veryoldschool

mickcris said:


> Same here. My previous 2 receivers were Onkyo, but will I probably never buy one again. It's a shame because I loved everything about my TX-SR805 except for the way it handled* loosing* the audio stream.





Lord Vader said:


> Did it ever *tighten *the audio stream?


!rolling


----------



## PMA

I've checked this thread periodically but have recently noticed that I am not hearing any dropouts. Is this the case for others?


----------



## Drucifer

PMA said:


> I've checked this thread periodically but have recently noticed that I am not hearing any dropouts. Is this the case for others?


Same here -- only on my recorded stuff.


----------



## hasan

Drucifer said:


> Same here -- only on my recorded stuff.


Since 99% of what I watch is recorded, I will say on that material, the number of dropouts per hour that are happening is down significantly. The problem isn't "cured" but it has, for whatever black magic reason, improved.


----------



## sammib

After what seems like more than a year, I haven't heard any dropouts now for some weeks, either on "live" or recorded stuff.


----------



## betterdan

See? All it took was for me to buy a new receiver to fix the audio dropouts for everyone...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

betterdan said:


> See? All it took was for me to buy a new receiver to fix the audio dropouts for everyone...


Well then we all owe you a big THANK YOU. 

On the other hand....I haven't seen an audio drop here for *as long **as I can remember*....which is....I think....maybe a year or more....*I don't recall*... :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Well then we all owe you a big THANK YOU.
> 
> On the other hand....I haven't seen an audio drop here for *as long **as I can remember*....which is....I think....maybe a year or more....*I don't recall*... :lol:


In your case, senility helps. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> In your case, senility helps. :lol:


I resemble that remark!!!!


----------



## Richierich

veryoldschool said:


> In your case, senility helps. :lol:


I agree VOS!!!

I haven't had any Audio Problems lately so I am a Happy Camper!!! :lol:


----------



## lgb0250

Lot's of drop outs on ABC tonight. Not quite as bad on OTA but there are still some.


----------



## Die Hard

PMA said:


> I've checked this thread periodically but have recently noticed that I am not hearing any dropouts. Is this the case for others?


I'm happy for you, but I myself have not noticed any difference in the frequency or duration of the audio dropouts.


----------



## hasan

The frequency of drop outs on USA network when recording NCIS reruns has decreased significantly. The same cannot be said on TNT, when recording The Closer. I'm still seeing around two to three per hour show.

Onkyo SR 605.

I'm seeing very few, if any dropouts on the following: (Dan Patrick 334), (The Herd, 206), Mike and Mike 209).


----------



## gitarzan

I haven't noticed a dropout in a few weeks now. Could this problem finally be fixed after 15 months?


----------



## HerntDawg

Recorded Survivor this last Wed. had about thirty seconds of dropped audio. 
HR-21


----------



## Doug Brott

DIRECTV spent a lot of effort on this issue. It's not completely gone because the root of the problem is the source material from the content providers. DIRECTV has done a great job of mitigating the problems so that it is now much less noticeable when it does happen.

Also, in theory, the providers should be getting there act together a bit more now as this problem is not unique to DIRECTV ..


----------



## FHSPSU67

Local CH 8 - WWCP FOX - unwatchable for Eagles-Giants game today.

Very seldom watch this channel except for Sunday NFL football, so I have no idea if this is a recent problem or not.


----------



## Richierich

I don't have any Audio Dropouts now so I guess I can label myself lucky!!!


----------



## MISpat

MISpat said:


> My HR24 is hooked up to an Onkyo HT-R520 A/V receiver with optical audio connection and Dolby Digital turned on. I have audio dropouts on many channels but the ones I can think of right now are:
> 
> 631 YESHD
> 242 USAHD


I also get them on My9 (local channel, and I only watch Yankee games on that channel) and Showtime.

The ironic thing is that a couple of weeks ago I had just realized that with the exception of Showtime, I hadn't noticed any more dropouts... at least none that I could recall for quite a while. Then within hours of thinking that, I started getting them but in a different way... I didn't get the usual switching of my audio receiver. The sound just dropped for a sec and came right back (usually... sometimes it didn't come back until I rewound a bit)


----------



## MISpat

Doug Brott said:


> Also, in theory, the providers should be getting there act together a bit more now as this problem is not unique to DIRECTV ..


Doug, do you know if the other providers with this issue are all satellite companies? I ask because I never had the issue with Cablevision. But then again, I didn't have their set top box for very long before switching to DirecTV.

I'm happy to hear that DirecTV is putting in so much effort trying to fix this!


----------



## HerntDawg

Tonight's episode of 2 and a half men. recorded, hr21


----------



## gitarzan

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV spent a lot of effort on this issue. It's not completely gone because the root of the problem is the source material from the content providers. DIRECTV has done a great job of mitigating the problems so that it is now much less noticeable when it does happen.
> 
> Also, in theory, the providers should be getting there act together a bit more now as this problem is not unique to DIRECTV ..


What exactly was great about taking 15 months to make it better?


----------



## betterdan

gitarzan said:


> What exactly was great about taking 15 months to make it better?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## tsduke

I'd also like to add that it was 15 months of denying an issue even existed.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

The audio problems (lip sync, brrrps and dropouts) appeared when DirecTV started transcoding from MPEG-2 to MPEG-4. 

The DirecTV transcoding system takes MPEG-2 content that any el cheapo HDTV or AVR can handle with no problem and converts it to MPEG-4 content with audio problems.

Blaming the audio problems on content providers is convenient, but it is far from the "whole truth".


----------



## veryoldschool

Barry in Conyers said:


> Blaming the audio problems on content providers is convenient, but it is far from the "whole truth".


I always liked blaming Harmonic.


----------



## Barry in Conyers

veryoldschool said:


> I always liked blaming Harmonic.


That is a lot closer to the whole truth from someone who is in a position to know.


----------



## tsduke

5-6 dropouts on Sho HD 545 in last 30 minutes.


----------



## orbeavhawk

I have the HR24 Receiver and I get Audio drops quite often on various channels but what is even WORSE - to even get Audio at all on most of my SD Channels I must re-set the box everyday.


----------



## betterdan

I still continue to get audio drops. They are much shorter in duration now with the new receiver but still there. Happening quite a bit more the last couple of days.
Doesn't seem like Directv has solved anything... except shrinking my bank account a little each month.


----------



## Die Hard

betterdan said:


> I still continue to get audio drops. They are much shorter in duration now with the new receiver but still there. Happening quite a bit more the last couple of days.
> Doesn't seem like Directv has solved anything... except shrinking my bank account a little each month.


Since last Wednesday I've noticed a bump up in the frequency of the audio dropouts. I checked my setup and notice a software upgrade occured the night before. Coincidental???

All I know is it's been well over a year and still counting for me!!!


----------



## Richierich

I'm not getting any Audio Dropouts here so I must be Lucky.


----------



## Drucifer

I'm not noticing any live dropouts, but a lot my recent recorded stuff have it.


----------



## orbeavhawk

*DROPOUTS!* I have NO Audio at all on SD Channels with my HR24 until I re-set the receiver then I get Audio for HD and SD.


----------



## j-man

I had a period of time in Nov/Dec where I'd loose center channel on most channels. If I switched to normal stereo or 5 channel I was fine - but of course that stinks not getting true 5.1 with a center channel. I've not had any problems here in the past two weeks - hoping this continues......


----------



## Lord Vader

Try *tightening *the center channel, then.


----------



## jmschnur

integra dhc 80.2 clicks
There has been a lot of buzz about clicks with Onkyo/Integra products with Direct TV. It seems that there is a break in the DTV stream that causes a relay to click in the AVR. While the clicking issue can be fixed for Comcast and Fios broadcasts just by choosing the right listening mode in the AVR, it does not get fixed for Direct TV because there seems to be an actual break in the audio stream as commercials change. For example this was very pronounced last night in ESPN.

Can this issue be addressed in firmware for the Direct TV receivers- i.e. buffering the sound for 1-2 seconds when there is a break so that the AVR does not think the stream has changed?

Joel


----------



## marc1023

The worst station for us is 229 HGTV. I have had the receiver replaced, now HR21. Then they sent a tech to the house who 'tweaked the dish" and replaced every coax connector inside and outside the house. result: no difference


----------



## hidef2010

Just when I thought it was all over...... Last night while watching the recorded version of "Californication" I had 3 dropouts on Sho HD 545 in this 30 minute show.

Something is not right with Sho HD 545 and D*, one or the other or both, may be to blame!! Who knows!! All I can say is that I don't experience this on any other Sho HD channel.

THIS SUCKS!!!!!

Hidef2010


----------



## newsposter

just got a replacement hr20 100 and TWC has glitches but the SHO preview seemed ok


----------



## Syzygy

hidef2010 said:


> Just when I thought it was all over...... Last night while watching the recorded version of "Californication" I had 3 dropouts on Sho HD 545 in this 30 minute show.
> 
> Something is not right with Sho HD 545 and D*, one or the other or both, may be to blame...


I recorded SHOeHD's first showing of _Californication_ on Sun 1/9 (I believe at 8pm CT) and just got around to watching it yesterday. I had your post in mind, and was looking for glitches. To my surprise, there were none at all!

To me this indicates there may be a problem with your equipment or your setup.


----------



## veryoldschool

Syzygy said:


> I recorded SHOeHD's first showing of _Californication_ on Sun 1/9 (I believe at 8pm CT) and just got around to watching it yesterday. I had your post in mind, and was looking for glitches. To my surprise, there were none at all!
> 
> To me this indicates there may be a problem with your equipment or your setup.


This kind of supports what I was thinking too. I'd watched it before reading that post, and when I did, I couldn't remember having them either.


----------



## hidef2010

*Thanks Syzygy & VOS*, I am baffled here, for its been a while since I have had an audio drop-out. In fact, this is the only channel that has given me a problem. Everything else I record on other channels are fine (HD/SD). I'll try and rule out the PVR by watching it live this Sunday to see if this occurs. ie (watch live -no recording). 
Wait a minute, I just remembered that I also recorded the new show called "Episodes" & "Shameless" which followed "Californication". I watched "episodes last night and there *WERE NO AUDIO DROPOUTS*. I 'll watch "Shameless" tonight and post back.

Any thoughths???

Hidef2010


----------



## veryoldschool

hidef2010 said:


> Any thoughths???
> 
> Hidef2010


Also try a manual recording off SHOWest to see if there is anything similar and maybe the timing of it/them too.


----------



## lokar

I recorded Valkyrie off ShowtimeHD last week and it had at least 3 audio dropouts, plus the mixing was either terrible or my center channel was low/absent during the movie, some dialogue was hard to hear.


----------



## Dan B

FWIW, I replaced my 7 year old AVR with a new one (now connected via HDMI instead of optical) & the audio dropouts are at least significantly reduced. Actually, I have not had one at all yet, but it's only been a few days. This is on shows recorded on the hard drive a while back, so it's not entirely due to whatever efforts DirecTV has made recently to improve things.


----------



## hidef2010

Thanks VOS, like I said yesterday..... I finally got around to watching the recorded version of "Shameless" last night and encountered *4 AUDIO DROP OUTS*. It was also airing yesterday at 10, so I decided to watch it LIVE on the same ShowHD channel (545) & there were *NO AUDIO DROP OUTS* when watching it live.

What the hell is going on???? 
Any thoughths???

Hidef2010


----------



## veryoldschool

hidef2010 said:


> Thanks VOS, like I said yesterday..... I finally got around to watching the recorded version of "Shameless" last night and encountered *4 AUDIO DROP OUTS*. It was also airing yesterday at 10, so I decided to watch it LIVE on the same ShowHD channel (545) & there were *NO AUDIO DROP OUTS* when watching it live.
> 
> What the hell is going on????
> Any thoughths???
> 
> Hidef2010


"Next time", when watching it live, back up into the live buffer and see if you have any.
I had to do all kinds of things to narrow down what was going on with the HR24-500, which has since been fixed.

The main focus of this thread's topic is for audio dropouts that happen LIVE.

If you don't have these live, then there is another thing going on, which further testing should show if it's related to your hardware/software.
With the HR24, "what nailed it", was watching a show live without any problems and then backing up into the buffer and re-watching the exact same portion of the show and having them repeat every 4 mins "like clockwork". This was fixed with a software update, some time back.


----------



## hidef2010

Thanks VOS, I was actually thinking of doing that....backing up into the live buffer to see if it would affect the audio but I just wanted to rule out live TV first. BTW, I have the latest FW update as per the HR22-100 thread. 

Thanks again, I'll post back.

Hidef2010


----------



## Cobra

my ota channels via am21, and espn


----------



## veryoldschool

Cobra said:


> my ota channels via am21, and espn


Sticking with the topic of this thread, then only espn would have anything to do with DirecTV, as your OTA don't come from them.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Just had two audio drops. Several minutes apart. Live show on ch. 278

HR24-500 (0x452) via HDMI to Sony 52XBR4

Had to press pause then play to restore audio both times.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Hutchinshouse said:


> Just had two audio drops. Several minutes apart. Live show on ch. 278
> 
> HR24-500 (0x452) via HDMI to Sony 52XBR4
> 
> Had to press pause then play to restore audio both times.


Just had another audio drop. Same channel. This time the audio returned before I could grab the remote. I jumped back 30 seconds and replayed the suspect clip. The audio drop was NOT present. This confirms the channel was not at fault.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Just had another audio drop. This time during a DIRECTV commercial. No joke. :lol:

Had to press pause twice to fix issue.

Channel 280, live TV

(HR24-500 (0x452) via HDMI to Sony 52XBR4)


----------



## Cobra

veryoldschool said:


> Sticking with the topic of this thread, then only espn would have anything to do with DirecTV, as your OTA don't come from them.


Wrong! When I connect ota straight to the tv, no audio drops period. Run the cable from the hr21-200/am21 straight to the tv, no avr, drop outs start again, so no, it is a dtv problem


----------



## sigma1914

Cobra said:


> Wrong! When I connect ota straight to the tv, no audio drops period. Run the cable from the hr21-200/am21 straight to the tv, no avr, drop outs start again, so no, it is a dtv problem


That'd be a DVR problem.


----------



## Cobra

either way you want to look at it, the problem is on Ds end, not the local channels


----------



## veryoldschool

Cobra said:


> Wrong! When I connect ota straight to the tv, no audio drops period. Run the cable from the hr21-200/am21 straight to the tv, no avr, drop outs start again, so no, it is a dtv problem


Does turning Dolby off on the receiver change this at all?


----------



## sigma1914

Cobra said:


> either way you want to look at it, the problem is on Ds end, not the local channels


Then, try a different DVR.


----------



## Cobra

veryoldschool said:


> Does turning Dolby off on the receiver change this at all?


No


sigma1914 said:


> Then, try a different DVR.


 I only have 1 dvr, and I am not going to purchase a new one right now


----------



## hidef2010

veryoldschool said:


> "Next time", when watching it live, back up into the live buffer and see if you have any.
> I had to do all kinds of things to narrow down what was going on with the HR24-500, which has since been fixed.
> 
> The main focus of this thread's topic is for audio dropouts that happen LIVE.
> 
> If you don't have these live, then there is another thing going on, which further testing should show if it's related to your hardware/software.
> With the HR24, "what nailed it", was watching a show live without any problems and then backing up into the buffer and re-watching the exact same portion of the show and having them repeat every 4 mins "like clockwork". This was fixed with a software update, some time back.


*HI VOS*, I did what you suggested...... last night I watched "Californication" on Show CH#545 live as it aired. I paused it for about 8 minutes, came back hit play and I actually encountered only 1 very brief audio drop. (I don't know if this matters but I was recording another show at the same time as I was watching "Californication" Live). I also continued to watch "Episodes", which followed right after Californication, on the same channel and there were *no audio drop outs*.

PS. I did record all the WEST Coast feeds of these shows on Show CH#546 including "Shameless". I will see if any of them have audio drops.

What do you make of this? DVR ? How was your problem resolved? FW update?

Thanks

Hidef2010


----------



## Die Hard

Yesteday while watching I am Legend on TNTHD 245 I noticed that I had to turn up the volume to a point to hear the dialog that when a commercial came on, the commercial would be overwhelmingly loud.

Also, at one point during the movie Iron Man on TNTHD 245, I noticed that there wasn't any sound coming from my center channel at all. When I switched to FXHD just to check it, it was just fine but when I switched back to TNTHD, still no sound from my center channel. Eventually the sound came back.

Did anyone else notice these problems yesterday on TNTHD?


----------



## veryoldschool

hidef2010 said:


> *HI VOS*, I did what you suggested...... last night I watched "Californication" on Show CH#545 live as it aired. I paused it for about 8 minutes, came back hit play and I actually encountered only 1 very brief audio drop. (I don't know if this matters but I was recording another show at the same time as I was watching "Californication" Live). I also continued to watch "Episodes", which followed right after Californication, on the same channel and there were *no audio drop outs*.
> 
> PS. I did record all the WEST Coast feeds of these shows on Show CH#546 including "Shameless". I will see if any of them have audio drops.
> 
> What do you make of this? DVR ? How was your problem resolved? FW update?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hidef2010


If you don't have them live, but go back into the buffer and do, then there is "something" wrong with the DVR. The HR24-500 of mine had this, but these weren't random, as they had repeat rate. This was brought to DirecTV's attention and they were able to find a problem in the firmware and correct it.
I recorded two out of your three shows yesterday too, but off the east coast feed and don't remember hearing/noticing any dropouts. 
Oh Wait... can't remember what I was watching, but I think it was sho and there were one or two momentary video glitches, but these might have been on another recording from last week. :shrug:


----------



## orbeavhawk

I use the HR24 and last night watching the Golden Globe show on NBC - I had dropouts GALORE.......also get them watching NBC's Jimmy Fallon show.


----------



## RAD

orbeavhawk said:


> I use the HR24 and last night watching the Golden Globe show on NBC - I had dropouts GALORE.......also get them watching NBC's Jimmy Fallon show.


Don't know about Fallon but also with the GG's a bunch on KXAN-DT via DIRECTV LIL. Wasn't sure if it was 'the' problem or the censors hitting the kill switch.


----------



## TBlazer07

orbeavhawk said:


> I use the HR24 and last night watching the Golden Globe show on NBC - I had dropouts GALORE......


 Yes me too. Killed some of the best nasty jokes.  It was fine watching live on an HR20-100 but when the recording was watched via MRV on HR24-100 the audio (not video) drops were terrible.


----------



## bungi43

My audio dropout only occurs on Standard Def Channels (noticed it on 10 or so) and if I shut it off and turn it back on it's fine.


----------



## bungi43

Also, My local WB channel has audio dropouts all the time.


----------



## drwdbs

I have an HR24, and I thought my audio dropout problem was gone- I had almost none for the past couple of months. However, in the past 2 weeks, they have come back, and over the past 2 or 3 days, have had it happen numerous times, too many to count. As an example, I had 3 dropouts on 1/17 on FoodHD (231) from 1-1:30 central time.

Anyone else seen an increase in the past couple of weeks??


----------



## veryoldschool

drwdbs said:


> Anyone else seen an increase in the past couple of weeks??


I haven't with my HR24, but I may not be watching the same channels either.


----------



## hidef2010

*Hi VOS*, I watched "Shameless" last night off of the PVR recording on Showtime HD Ch #546 . *I DID HAVE 2 small audio drop outs.*
I think this maybe my HR22-100 PVR, but then again, why is it that I do not have a single audio drop out on any other channel whether watching live or recorded programming, OTA via AM21 or from my HR22?
If it is the HR22 than wouldn't I experience audio drop outs on other channels/recordings & live viewings? 
*Why is it only affecting Showtime HD CH 545 & 546.*

PS. I have not noticed anything on other Showtime HD channels, but the drop outs may be there, I have just never experienced them.

Thanks

Hidef2010


----------



## veryoldschool

hidef2010 said:


> *Hi VOS*, I watched "Shameless" last night off of the PVR recording on Showtime HD Ch #546 . *I DID HAVE 2 small audio drop outs.*
> I think this maybe my HR22-100 PVR, but then again, why is it that I do not have a single audio drop out on any other channel whether watching live or recorded programming, OTA via AM21 or from my HR22?
> If it is the HR22 than wouldn't I experience audio drop outs on other channels/recordings & live viewings?
> *Why is it only affecting Showtime HD CH 545 & 546.*
> 
> PS. I have not noticed anything on other Showtime HD channels, but the drop outs may be there, I have just never experienced them.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hidef2010


"Let me get back to you", as I have that recording off the east coast feed.
I haven't watched it yet, so...


----------



## coolyman

269 History HD


----------



## Birdieman30

I was regularly having dropouts on TBS, ESPN, Bravo, Food Network, and others, but have not had any in several months. It was quite annoying. The only thing I can think of is that the HDMI output on my HR20-100 died several months ago and D* would not replace the unit even though I have the protection plan. I had to change to component video with coax audio from the DVR to the AVR, but still have HDMI to the TV. Since that change, no dropouts.


----------



## Birdieman30

I edited my original post. Component video and coax audio.


----------



## veryoldschool

hidef2010 said:


> *Hi VOS*, I watched "Shameless" last night off of the PVR recording on Showtime HD Ch #546 . *I DID HAVE 2 small audio drop outs.*
> I think this maybe my HR22-100 PVR, but then again, why is it that I do not have a single audio drop out on any other channel whether watching live or recorded programming, OTA via AM21 or from my HR22?
> If it is the HR22 than wouldn't I experience audio drop outs on other channels/recordings & live viewings?
> *Why is it only affecting Showtime HD CH 545 & 546.*
> 
> PS. I have not noticed anything on other Showtime HD channels, but the drop outs may be there, I have just never experienced them.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hidef2010


Finally had a chance to watch this. It was recorded Monday evening off the east coast feed.
Two losses of Dolby at about 33 mins and then 54 mins into the show.


----------



## hidef2010

HA! HA!, so it is not my PVR....I thought as much....why would these audio drop outs only happen on *Showtime HD channels*....
*VOS,* you have to use your "connections" over at D* and make them understand what is going on here.  If its not D* fault, than Showtime is dropping the ball on their end. Something is just not right with either the transmitting signal or the receiving end. Maybe a transponder glitch, bad MPEG2 --->MPEG4 conversion...who knows.

Thank you though, for remembering this issue.

PS. I saw that thread, that people were thanking you...... I too salute your great work on this Forum. D* should give you a free subscription for life for all that you have done/ are doing for them.

*Let me know what you find out.*

Thanks again

Hidef2010


----------



## veryoldschool

hidef2010 said:


> *Let me know what you find out.*
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Hidef2010


I'm afraid I really don't have any better "connections" with DirecTV than you.
I've got a PM option, that may or may not get a reply.
Posting here, may get the same attention.


----------



## hasan

I had two or three video and audio glitches on CBS LIL HD during NCIS at 7 p.m. central, Tuesday evening. (They happened randomly throughout the program, and not during any commercial transitions.

I used to get a LOT of audio drop-outs while watching recordings of re-runs of NCIS on USA Network. In the last couple months or so, I no longer have been getting any drop outs at all.

This is all a mystery to me. For a while, the audio drop-outs were all over the place. Now they are much less frequent on regular sat channels, but still prevalent on HD-LIL (both fox and cbs, as I don't watch much of the other networks)

Strangely, I haven't seen a single audio drop-out during any NFL football game since the playoffs started (on either CBS or Fox, nor on NFL Replays on NFL Network (212).

Things have improved significantly for me, overall, but HD-LIL is still problematic.


----------



## Christopher Gould

is it me or has comedy central been freezing


----------



## The Scotsman

I recorded Quantum of Solace on a recent freebie weekend on Showtime HD. The sound format was DD5.1 and my DVR is an HR24-100 with 0x452. The AV receiver is a Pioneer SC-27 and the connection is by HDMI. The audio glitches occurred about every ten minutes for the whole duration and that was enough to spoil the movie. I do not get audio drop outs from Blu-ray or any other sources. I am not aware of other DirecTV channels with audio drop out problems. I have no times or dates, because I only found this thread today and I have already deleted the recording off my DVR.


----------



## newsposter

i had no trouble with solace , maybe it likes hr20s. actually havent had stutters in a while on the machine.

edit: just adding in that i've watched a variety of locals and nationals since i got this replacement HR20 a few weeks ago....i cannot remember any recent stutters at all. so maybe i got an immune box


----------



## michaelruggeri

Yes, Comedy Central has been freezing on my TV too.

Mike


----------



## ibooksrule

cbs always but its not a drop out its a fuzzy sound. it crackles and gets fuzzy then goes back to normal.
NBC and ABC have short drop outs but it has gotten better over the past 6 months


----------



## 430970

for me it's mostly the HD-LIL channels. I get them on ABC a lot, and to a lesser extent on CBS, Fox and NBC. They're far less infuriating than they used to be with the brrrriiip sound gone, but it's still really annoying.

70% of what we DVR is on those channels, I'd estimate. The other 30% is mixed HBO/Showtime and cable channels (Lifetime, HGTV, etc).


----------



## Die Hard

I've just finished watching 2 hours of NCIS on USAHD 242. During that time I had 9 audio dropouts.

Nothing has changed for me!!!


----------



## favila

Just started wtaching the Screen Actors Awards on my HR24-500 on TNTHD 245 and there are many audio dropouts.

Anyone Else?

Thanks


----------



## mjbvideo

Ditto - TBS dropouts during the awards show.


----------



## bacchus101

I've noticed some dropouts with my HR24-100 watching Californication on ShowtimeHD, each of the last two weeks.


----------



## majikmarker

This issue was much better for me over the past few months but The Office (LIL) had many dropouts for me last night (multiple per minute at times) and Califonication has many dropouts for me as well.


----------



## hasan

jcricket said:


> for me it's mostly the HD-LIL channels. I get them on ABC a lot, and to a lesser extent on CBS, Fox and NBC. They're far less infuriating than they used to be with the brrrriiip sound gone, but it's still really annoying.
> 
> 70% of what we DVR is on those channels, I'd estimate. The other 30% is mixed HBO/Showtime and cable channels (Lifetime, HGTV, etc).


I see far more on HD-LIL than anywhere else (at least lately). There was a time it was on most sat channels, but a lot of that has been cleaned up.


----------



## leprechaunshawn

Dropouts have been pretty bad on NFL Network (ch 212) all day today.


----------



## Die Hard

hasan said:


> I see far more on HD-LIL than anywhere else (at least lately). There was a time it was on most sat channels, but a lot of that has been cleaned up.


I'm happy for you, but I have not seen any improvement at all on any channels, sat. or HD-LIL.


----------



## dwcolvin

I don't frequently use the digital out to the surround processor, but did Sunday for the Super Bowl. Very frequent audio dropouts (Dolby Digital lights went out on the surround processor) on channel 206 (HD). Fortunately, this didn't happen later in the day with the local Fox channel (although I thought their 'surround' mix was pretty bad).

I checked yesterday, and there were no dropouts on ESPN. The only difference... all day Sunday the HR24-500 was also recording channel 560 through the other tuner.


----------



## chaspurser

i have a hr20-100 and it has dropouts on just about every channel and on recorded items also


----------



## msfaulk

ibooksrule said:


> cbs always but its not a drop out its a fuzzy sound. it crackles and gets fuzzy then goes back to normal.
> NBC and ABC have short drop outs but it has gotten better over the past 6 months


I have the same thing on CBS. Sounds like a radio station when you get out of range. It lasts for a few seconds and then back to normal. My HR24-500 is connected to my Pioneer AVR Via HDMI. However I also hear it from my H21-100 using MRV of CBS recorded content from the HR24.


----------



## Die Hard

Are we just giving up on this problem? Has Directv won?
Come on people, you can't tell me that it's just magically stopped for everyone. I still have the same audio dropouts that I've had since the fall of 2009!!!
Judging by the 39,498 "views" about this problem, many other people must be experiencing the same problem, but they just don't want to take the time to post a complaint, thinking that surely enough people have complained so it will be fixed eventually.
15 months is a heck of a long time to fix a problem.
Come spring and warmer weather, if it's not fixed, I going to switch to Dish network.
I've had it with this annoying problem.


----------



## mickcris

I think most have given up (including myself). I swapped my Onkyo receiver for a Pioneer and it is barely noticeable, but it is still there. I don't think they will ever actually fix it.


----------



## glc650

ibooksrule said:


> cbs always but its not a drop out its a fuzzy sound. it crackles and gets fuzzy then goes back to normal.


This is the main audio related problem I'm having. At least once a week I watch a recorded (HR22-100) CBS show with distorted audio like this and it lasts for at least several minutes. Sometimes it disappears and comes back during the same recording. Yamaha RX-V663 AVR


----------



## keenan

I read a post over at AVS that said this audio problem was finally fixed? Can anyone confirm that? My account is in suspension until April(baseball season is when I reactivate it each year) so I can't check it myself.

Thanks


----------



## Lord Vader

Well, I haven't heard anything in quite some time. Of course, I bought a new A/V in late December because my 2-year-old one kind of exploded.


----------



## RAD

I don't know if I just learned to tune them out or not but I don't recall hearing any lately and that's with an Onkyo which was one of the worst for being sensitive to the problem.


----------



## Die Hard

keenan said:


> I read a post over at AVS that said this audio problem was finally fixed? Can anyone confirm that? My account is in suspension until April(baseball season is when I reactivate it each year) so I can't check it myself.
> 
> Thanks


No, it is not fixed. At least not for me.


----------



## dsatx

My Sony receiver does not handle the drop-outs very well so it's very frustrating.

Local
35 CW
Show recorded 02/21/2011 so bad it was almost unwatchable.


----------



## BlueMonk

Not fixed for me.


----------



## keenan

Thanks for the responses. It's appears it has not been fixed as I don't see any other threads talking about it either. If it was, surely someone would have been excited enough about this ongoing problem to post about it, if even only in this thread here.


----------



## dlt21

showtime dropouts ch 545 with onkyo 502 receiver HR20-100


----------



## bill875

Still happening here from time to time with WBTV (CBS affiliate in Charlotte) on my HR24-500 with a Yamaha HTR-5160.


----------



## Reggie3

Die Hard said:


> Are we just giving up on this problem? Has Directv won?
> Come on people, you can't tell me that it's just magically stopped for everyone. I still have the same audio dropouts that I've had since the fall of 2009!!!
> Judging by the 39,498 "views" about this problem, many other people must be experiencing the same problem, but they just don't want to take the time to post a complaint, thinking that surely enough people have complained so it will be fixed eventually.
> 15 months is a heck of a long time to fix a problem.
> Come spring and warmer weather, if it's not fixed, I going to switch to Dish network.
> I've had it with this annoying problem.


Just noticed this posting - but not had a issue with Audio drop outs - perhaps the lack of postings here indicates the problem is being solved. I have HR22 with Marantz AV8003 pre.


----------



## Die Hard

Reggie3 said:


> Just noticed this posting - but not had a issue with Audio drop outs - perhaps the lack of postings here indicates the problem is being solved. I have HR22 with Marantz AV8003 pre.


Until this problem is solved for me, I will continue to post my findings on this thread which is titled "On which channels do you have audio dropouts?"


----------



## veryoldschool

Die Hard said:


> Until this problem is solved for me, I will continue to post my findings on this thread which is titled "On which channels do you have audio dropouts?"


As you should. 
I haven't posted lately because mine seem to be few & far between, but Comedy Central can be horrible.


----------



## Gary*W*

Showtime East HD ...still


----------



## jacques 99

comedy central AND HGTV are terrible...


----------



## hasan

veryoldschool said:


> As you should.
> I haven't posted lately because mine seem to be few & far between, but Comedy Central can be horrible.


I haven't posted much on this topic lately for the same reason. The channels I watch (very regularly) seem to have been cleaned up, and rather dramatically, at that:

USA Network
HD-LIL (all major networks)
TNT
ESPN (several varieties)

Recording Movies from:

MGM
Sony
HDNET

have shown no dropouts for some time.

So, as I said, I used to have a LOT of audio dropouts on the channels above. Now they are practically non-existent.

I do still get full pixellation accompanied by loss of audio on HD-LIL, but that is a totally different problem. This happens perhaps twice or so, per hour. I never see this on the other sat channels.

All in all, I've seen a lot of progress on the channels I list. Others that I don't watch (like the Comedy channel), may be terrible, but since I haven't been watching them, I can't report.

I think I'll set a series record for The Daily Show, and that will let me evaluate the Comedy channel.

I should mention that I watch almost nothing in real time. All my comments are w/r to recordings.


----------



## camo

Same here, I have a Onkyo and the dropouts are rare on the channels I watch. There not completely gone but can definitely live with it.


----------



## newsposter

just a general update..my PP replacement hr20 100 has been pretty much trouble free since i got it a few months ago..no glitches or anything


----------



## bjamin82

Do we know what Receivers receive little or no drops?


----------



## veryoldschool

bjamin82 said:


> Do we know what Receivers receive little or no drops?


By "receivers", you mean AVR?
My Sony seems to fit under "little". They're so short as to "almost be" not there.


----------



## je4755

At this point, I’ve accepted recurrent dropouts as a given with several DirecTV channels but last night encountered many – often with a limited duration between occurrences, in contrast to the “normal” two or three events per half hour – while watching channel 360.


----------



## jayman9207

bjamin82 said:


> Do we know what Receivers receive little or no drops?


After switching my audio cable from digital coax to fiber my audio drops are almost non-existent now. I only get one every once in a blue moon which makes me really notice it since they almost never happen now. This was even before getting my replacement HR24-500. I have a Yamaha RX-V757 receiver.


----------



## mark40511

I can't list ALL channels because I don't watch them all...............I do notice it mostly on 

A&E HD
Animal Planet HD
Discovery HD
CNN HD
HGTV HD

Again, there may be more.

It doesn't seem to be happening as much but it will happen maybe three times per hour.

It DOES NOT seem to ever happen on the local HD channels


----------



## calidelphia

Showtime's the worst culprit for me.

HR21-100 HDMI -> Integra DHC 40.1
HR22-100 HDMI -> Integra DHC 40.1


----------



## Ciampion

I watch alot of Fox 25 and its pretty rough. Video and audio glitches.
Through my PP and thanks to DirecTV apparently not knowing of any issues on their end I've had all my equipment replaced starting in December 2010.
Prior to Dec 2010 I never saw ANY audio or video glitches on a regular basis. Im talking half a year in between any sort of glitch.

Did something happen around Dec to cause an increase in issues?

What exactly are the audio stutters that you guys are referring to?

I have a sample from A&E HD 265 Breakout Kings from last Sun.
I will post the youtube link once I am able. (need 5 posts).

Tiny little stutter lasting about 3/4 of a second? Occurs 2-3 times per hour.

I have the Starz HD package and I never get video glitches but often audio stuttering on all HD channels. 2-3 per hour.

Also on 4,5 7 and 25 local HDs I get audio and some video glitches. Mostly on FOX.

These glitches are on all of my HR24's. I have three and all three are set to record the same shows all the time.

I only have a surround sound receiver in the living room. HDMI.
Basement uses S-Video and bedroom uses HDMI.


----------



## Ciampion

What kills me is 99% of my favorite shows are on Fox :-(


----------



## e4123

Fox news channel HD (360) last night 7:00 pm to 8:00 pm. Multiple drops from an HR24-100 to an Onkyo - TX-DS777


----------



## pigskins

Within the last week or so, NBC audio drops out. Happens on both receivers.


----------



## e4123

Again Fox news channel HD (360) last night 7:49 pm to 8:00 pm CT. Multiple drops from an HR24-100 to an Onkyo - TX-DS777


----------



## bebop

e4123 said:


> Again Fox news channel HD (360) last night 7:49 pm to 8:00 pm CT. Multiple drops from an HR24-100 to an Onkyo - TX-DS777


Same here, same night, same setup (except for model TX-SR606) via HDMI. Pretty sure it's not my equipment since that was the only channel doing it.

It was obnoxious, many times per minute 15+ (every few seconds or so). It happened throughout the evening over the course of a few hours 9pm MT till midnight as I checked.


----------



## zeenok

Both Fox news and Fox Business are dropping out big time within the last few days. Never happened before, or at least never this long.
H21 100s 2
H24 1


----------



## e4123

Speed HD (607?) - 5:11, 5:46 and 5:47 pm


----------



## gphvid

ShoEast during first showing of Sunday's "Borgias" so far 4 minutes and 6 minutes in...


----------



## bigdaddyps

How about CBS. So many others too. Very short dropouts.
Damned annoying...Can't they get this right after so many years in business??


----------



## Zenara25

No audio dropout on the bedroom TV where there's no receiver. Only a problem in the main viewing room using a Denon receiver (HDMI from HR24 into the Denon). The Denon receiver worked fine with our old Tivo R10 and currently works fine with a PS3, Wii, PS2 etc. Only the HR24 connected via Denon has an issue. Audio dropouts on all channels it seems.

Hope they fix it someday.


----------



## kd4ao

Monday, NBCHD twice, switched to OTA, sound was normal, back to DTV and still no sound
After about 20 minutes it was back to normal.


----------



## e4123

Multiple drops during The O'Reilly Factor Fox News 7:00 pm Tuesday 4/26/11.


----------



## mndwalsh

still get audio drops on SHO about every 10 minutes, turn off DD on the HR22 or HR24 and drops go away. Thinking of changing out my Onkyo for something else


----------



## marke5860

e4123 said:


> Multiple drops during The O'Reilly Factor Fox News 7:00 pm Tuesday 4/26/11.


e4123,

Can you report the exact minutes you hear dropouts on O'Reilly? I'm curious if I get them at the same time. I'm betting the answer is yes. I have a Denon receiver and I get dropouts all the time.

It even happens on local stations. Kind of ruins comedies when it happens during a punchline.


----------



## 1948GG

This problem, which has basically existed since day ONE of Mpeg4 transmission by DirecTV, has gotten noticeably worse over the past couple of weeks, particularly on channels that previously were very rare to virtually nonexistent with the problem (my Seattle locals, many RSN's with heavy baseball programming, etc.).

I've kept my eyes (and ears) open for any other programming distributor (cable, satellite, you name it) that is having a similar problem (over the years) and it continues to be.... none except DirecTV.

To recap what I've been able to find out in the past, all the equipment in the encoding chain that DirecTV utilizes is exactly the same as all the other distributors in the industry, except one particular piece; obviously, I'd start there, but... 

DirecTV refuses to publicly acknowledge the continuing problem, and also refuses to bring in any independent consulting engineering firms/persons, relying instead completely upon manufacturers representatives (apparently full employees of those firms and not temp hires or such), and therefore they probably (and I would say at this point definitely since they haven't fixed the problem) have either poor technical abilities or an axe to grind one way or the other (i.e., first order of business is protect their employer).

Also, as I've said in the past, this is either very low or zero on DirecTV's radar. Many if not the majority of folks say they never get dropouts... until of course they are pointed out to them 'live', then all of a sudden they notice them all the time. Kind of a 'frog in boiling water' syndrome (where the frog doesn't notice the increasing temperature that they could easily jump out of, until they cook to death), or what I tend to term 'national amnesia' (or population-wide ADD?) syndrome. 

There are intermittent video glitches as well, those who remember when all this started up (at the beginning of Mpeg4) the extreme video/audio dropouts that slowly 'got better', although the actual 'glitch' was still there, simply made 'less noticeable'.

Will it ever get fixed? No. Does DirecTV care? No. Do we as subscribers have a choice, especially since the reason we have DirecTV rather than any of their competitors is the exclusive or near-exclusive programming? No.

But I hold out hope that at some future date, the problematic equipment will really and severely break down to the point that every channel, to every subscriber, will be visited by a rash of these dropouts so severe, that only the most inattentive viewer will refuse to acknowledge their existence. My only hope is, that that comes to pass at some point before the final dirt nap, or that we get national 'fiber to the home' which will obliterate DirecTV's business model.


----------



## veryoldschool

1948GG, I understand your frustration.
A week or two back I checked with "my people" about a local channel that had gotten really bad.
I want to post things that suggest your appraisal of the situation isn't as bad as it seems, but if I did I'd breach the trust of "my people".
In the case of my local, they looked seriously at the feed and there were/are problems from the source, which they're trying to work with them to resolve.


----------



## marke5860

Can someone clarify if the audio dropouts are accompanied by a video "stutter" (for the lack of a better term) as well? At first I thought the audio dropout was only audio. I never noticed any major video disruption or pixelation. But then I noticed that if there is a scrolling ticker (like on some of the news shows), I can see the ticker briefly stop then jump to where it would have been. It is very subtle as I only notice this when a ticker is running and I look at it during the dropout.


----------



## veryoldschool

marke5860 said:


> Can someone clarify if the audio dropouts are accompanied by a video "stutter" (for the lack of a better term) as well?


They come "both ways", which depends on the length of the corrupted input.
A "couple of bad bits" can just cause the DD5.1 to blank out, but more "bad bits" can cause the video buffer to pause, drop & resync.


----------



## 1948GG

The only thing I've been unable to check out until this 'full preview' weekend, is the new HBO channels that are Mpeg4HD off C-Band (as opposed to virtually everything else that's distributed out to the cablecos and DirecTV, which is by C-Band/Mpeg2HD), to see if there is anything going on there. So I'll try and see if I see anything.

And I do realize, that having worked in Digital Video virtually since it was invented (I helped invent it, having been on the MPEG2 committee as a manufacturers rep around 1987-1992), a lot of things I see going on most folks would have a hard time picking out, even if they plastered their eyeballs right on the screen.


----------



## veryoldschool

1948GG said:


> The only thing I've been unable to check out until this 'full preview' weekend, is the new HBO channels that are Mpeg4HD off C-Band (as opposed to virtually everything else that's distributed out to the cablecos and DirecTV, which is by C-Band/Mpeg2HD), to see if there is anything going on there. So I'll try and see if I see anything.
> 
> And I do realize, that having worked in Digital Video virtually since it was invented (I helped invent it, having been on the MPEG2 committee as a manufacturers rep around 1987-1992), a lot of things I see going on most folks would have a hard time picking out, even if they plastered their eyeballs right on the screen.


I hope you know or can tell what PCR and PTS errors are then.


----------



## budeone

I am going from non hd with sound to an hd without sound. Just started last few days.


----------



## Die Hard

marke5860 said:


> Can someone clarify if the audio dropouts are accompanied by a video "stutter" (for the lack of a better term) as well? At first I thought the audio dropout was only audio. I never noticed any major video disruption or pixelation. But then I noticed that if there is a scrolling ticker (like on some of the news shows), I can see the ticker briefly stop then jump to where it would have been. It is very subtle as I only notice this when a ticker is running and I look at it during the dropout.


Yes, there are times when the audio dropouts are accompanied by a video stutter.
I've kept an eye on this thread and have noted how people say either they don't have the audio dropouts as much or they don't have them at all anymore. I can't say the same for me. The audio dropouts have not diminished for me at all. This fall it will be two years since I've been experiencing them.

And yes I have a DENON, one of the worst offenders of this problem, but as we all know it's not the root cause of the problem. That would be DIRECTV. I just manipulate some of the settings on my DENON to help reduce the number of dropouts.


----------



## marke5860

Die Hard said:


> And yes I have a DENON, one of the worst offenders of this problem, but as we all know it's not the root cause of the problem. That would be DIRECTV. I just manipulate some of the settings on my DENON to help reduce the number of dropouts.


What settings help reduce the dropouts?


----------



## Lord Vader

Pressing the mute button.


----------



## keenan

Lord Vader said:


> Pressing the mute button.


Or using Comcast.


----------



## marke5860

No Comcast here! We do have Time Warner and U-Verse however.


----------



## 1953

Brand new HR24-500,
Software 0x4a7, Sun 6/12/2011, 3:21am, 
Random complete loss of audio

HDMI to AVR, HDMI FROM AVR to HDTV. In an attempt to solve this issue I re-ordered the power up sequence to HDTV first, AVR second and DTV HR24-500 third. I also decreased the HR24-500's power up speed. Efforts failed. Random complete audio loss confined.

Now I'm running the HDMI from the HR24-500 directly to the HDTV for video with an Optical cable from the HD-DVR to the Denon AVR 987. No audio loss yet.


----------



## Die Hard

marke5860 said:


> What settings help reduce the dropouts?


You have two choices:
1.Use the Direct mode by selecting D/ST on your remote. In this mode the signals bypass the tone adjustment circuitry meaning you'll lose some of the full rich surround sound but you'll have about half the droppouts.
I use this mode and I think the surround sound is good enough for TV shows.

2. Use the Dolby Digital setting (select STD) on your remote and then go into your parameter settings and set the following: Multi EQ= Audyssey
Dynamic EQ= off and Dynamic Volume will automatically be set to off.
Again, you will not have as good surround sound as when these are turned on but you'll have about half the dropouts and they'll be shorter in duration.

The Dynamic EQ is the culprit. When it's turned on, you have more dropouts and they're longer in duration.


----------



## bflora

I have had a total loss of audio on channel 360 HD twice in the last week. Switching to another channel and back again "fixed" the problem. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Ritter7

I had several occasions yesterday and last night where I had a complete
loss of audio on Channel 360. 
As you did, I checked my Pioneer receiver first and then discovered that 
changing the channel or turning the HR20-100 receiver off resolved the 
problem. 
My wife, the lovely Julie Belle was quite unhappy that this was occuring
and suggested that it was my home theatre system that was causing 
all the trouble. 
Personally, I think Directv is the problem. 
Ah well, at least I have an outstanding picture. 
Besides, I get tired of hearing all of that news. 
No news is good news. 

Daryl Ritter


----------



## 1953

Ritter7 said:


> I had several occasions yesterday and last night where I had a complete
> loss of audio on Channel 360.
> As you did, I checked my Pioneer receiver first and then discovered that
> changing the channel or turning the HR20-100 receiver off resolved the
> problem.
> My wife, the lovely Julie Belle was quite unhappy that this was occuring
> and suggested that it was my home theatre system that was causing
> all the trouble.
> Personally, I think Directv is the problem.
> Ah well, at least I have an outstanding picture.
> Besides, I get tired of hearing all of that news.
> No news is good news.
> 
> Daryl Ritter


Was it only on that one channel?


----------



## Davenlr

Bad audio drop outs on Comedy Central and moderate ones on CNNHD.
Have older Denon, using HDMI to a DVDO, and optical audio to Denon from DVDO. If I hit skip back, the audio dropout does NOT repeat. There is no video glitch at the same time.

Turning the Denon to DIRECT mode does seem to help. The audio indicators on the Denon do not flicker to indicate any loss of signal.

I am really at a loss. I have bypassed the DVDO using the COAX output of the HR24-500 directly to the Denon coax 1 audio in, and still have the identical problem.

Any suggestions on what to try next? I do not have this issue with either Tivo, PS3, or Media Extender. I do have an older Pioneer made Opimus AVR I could sub in, but that would be a lot of work.


----------



## ggmorton

I've noticed sub-second audio dropouts / video stutters a lot this past weekend on A&EHD. I don't use an audio / video receiver and have my H20-100 straight to my TV via HDMI.


----------



## marke5860

Die Hard said:


> You have two choices:
> 1.Use the Direct mode by selecting D/ST on your remote. In this mode the signals bypass the tone adjustment circuitry meaning you'll lose some of the full rich surround sound but you'll have about half the droppouts.
> I use this mode and I think the surround sound is good enough for TV shows.
> 
> 2. Use the Dolby Digital setting (select STD) on your remote and then go into your parameter settings and set the following: Multi EQ= Audyssey
> Dynamic EQ= off and Dynamic Volume will automatically be set to off.
> Again, you will not have as good surround sound as when these are turned on but you'll have about half the dropouts and they'll be shorter in duration.
> 
> The Dynamic EQ is the culprit. When it's turned on, you have more dropouts and they're longer in duration.


Thanks, I'll give those a try.

My fan died in my HR22 so I had to call DirecTV. While talking to technical support, I asked the guy if he had heard of audio dropouts. Of course he said no. Tried to blame it on my dish. I told him they already replaced the LNB, which of course did no good.

I think DirecTV does not want to acknowledge the problem.


----------



## veryoldschool

marke5860 said:


> I think DirecTV does not want to acknowledge the problem.


There is a real disconnect between the departments.
Customer service and field operations don't exchange information very much.
For this issue, the CSRs are clueless, while field operations engineering isn't.


----------



## dssidnt

My occurences are mostly on Syfy. Actually, I have looked at a lot of the responses and seems like the stations owned by GE are most affected.


----------



## GregLee

I get audio dropouts of about 3 seconds on my HR24-500 playing DD audio via hdmi through an Onkyo tx-nr3008. It didn't always happen -- the first two months I had this Onkyo AVR, I didn't hear any dropouts, then I started to hear them several months ago. Before I got the Onkyo, I used a Pioneer 1020 with this HR24-500, and I now use a Pioneer 820 AVR with another HR24-500, but I don't hear these dropouts using a Pioneer AVR.

The dropouts happen (usually) after changing channels or (rarely) going from a commercial break back to a regular program. The sound ceases, then 3 seconds later I hear a click from the receiver, and the sound returns. If I want to hear the sound I missed, I can hit the replay or rewind buttons -- the sound is audible when replayed.

While the Onkyo does produce a clicking sound when changing 9.2 speaker modes using back surround speakers to a mode using front height speakers, in my opinion, this is unrelated.

I'm sorry that I can't answer the question about which channels have dropouts. They're on lots of different channels -- I haven't noticed any systematicity. I don't know whether it happens on SD channels, since the dropouts are rare and sporadic, and I seldom watch SD channels.


----------



## mattebury1

I too have had the same issues since 2009. Numerous dish realignments and service calls did nothing to fix the problem. This is not AVR manufacture specific as to many brands are affected. I also notice that the dropouts are worse some times and less so other times. I agree with the assessments that this is a Sat\Transmission or relay issue and no amount of tweaking is going to fix it.


----------



## 1953

mattebury1 said:


> I too have had the same issues since 2009. Numerous dish realignments and service calls did nothing to fix the problem. This is not AVR manufacture specific as to many brands are affected. I also notice that the dropouts are worse some times and less so other times. I agree with the assessments that this is a Sat\Transmission or relay issue and no amount of tweaking is going to fix it.


I too experienced audio dropouts until I routed my HDMI cable directly to my HDTV then routed audio via an Optical cable to my AVR. No audio dropouts since that time.*

As a side note, I earlier discovered the previous HDMI cable routinely dislodged from my HD-DVR. Replacing the HDMI cable helped yet audio drop outs continued to a lesser extent until I changed to the cabling setup as described above.

For my Blu-Ray and HD-DVD I continue to route each via HDMI cable to my AVR and HDMI cable from the AVR to HDTV.

*Give this cabling setup a try and let us know the results.

Good luck.


----------



## mini1

Can someone tune to History HD right now and see if they are hearing the same thing? The audio just started dropping out like crazy every other second and it sounds people are speaking in a tin can. The audio is also about 2-3 seconds behind the picture.


----------



## RAD

Yep, same here.


----------



## tsduke

Yup. I watched Ice Road Truckers on my dvr. Last 10 or so minutes of it had the crappy audio.


----------



## Taltizer

The last 10 mins of Ice Road Truckers was crap the audio was really messed up like it was skipping thru the last 10 mins.And sort of and echo sound.It was really bad.


----------



## subeluvr

Taltizer said:


> The last 10 mins of Ice Road Truckers was crap the audio was really messed up like it was skipping thru the last 10 mins.And sort of and echo sound.It was really bad.


Same here in the SW...


----------



## pinkertonfloyd

Disney Channel East had a ton of quick dropouts on the DD audio (PCM was fine when using the replay). Most of them occurred during Phineas and Ferb's across the 2nd dimension on Friday Evening.

I get a lot of the quick drops, usually loosing a word. I have a year old Denon AVR-1610 receiver... it doesn't loose the stream (no clicking, or display showing signal lock loss) it seems as if DTV is simply sending dead audio.


----------



## Drucifer

Had 'em all day on almost every channel. Not there today.


----------



## energyx

I just had service installed on 7-24. Coming from cable, I have to say I am surprised about the bad reputation it gets compared to my problems so far. I too am experiencing audio skips and have done some troubleshooting. I've tried optical, coax and currently analog stereo with the same results. It happens on my HR24 and my H25. The next step is to try component and see if HDMI truly has anything to do with it.

Saturday night, and yesterday at approx 7pm and 10pm NatGeoHD had skipping audio that made it unwatchable on both receivers. Only channel acting this badly that I could find.

Never had this problem with Tivo or Time Warner DVR on cable... very frustrating.

BTW, signals are 85+ on 99c and 95+ on 101.


----------



## veryoldschool

energyx said:


> Saturday night, and yesterday at approx 7pm and 10pm NatGeoHD had skipping audio that made it unwatchable on both receivers. Only channel acting this badly that I could find.


NatGeoHD is one of my worst. I doubt you'll find anything on your end that is causing this, as it seems to be in the SAT feed.


----------



## 1953

energyx said:


> I just had service installed on 7-24. Coming from cable, I have to say I am surprised about the bad reputation it gets compared to my problems so far. I too am experiencing audio skips and have done some troubleshooting. I've tried optical, coax and currently analog stereo with the same results. It happens on my HR24 and my H25. The next step is to try component and see if HDMI truly has anything to do with it.
> 
> Saturday night, and yesterday at approx 7pm and 10pm NatGeoHD had skipping audio that made it unwatchable on both receivers. Only channel acting this badly that I could find.
> 
> Never had this problem with Tivo or Time Warner DVR on cable... very frustrating.
> 
> BTW, signals are 85+ on 99c and 95+ on 101.


Before going to component cables try this instead. Run your HDMI directly to your HDTV then run an Optical to your AVR (audio video receiver). The 24 DVR series have a known.HDMI audio issue. Solved most if not all of my audio drop out problems.


----------



## 1953

Forgot to mention the problem seems to stem from the DVR's HDMI to the AVR. I noticed your wrote you had already tried an optical but if your HDMI was still running from your DVR to the AVR the audio problem could still exist.


----------



## veryoldschool

1953 said:


> Forgot to mention the problem seems to stem from the DVR's HDMI to the AVR. I noticed your wrote you had already tried an optical but if your HDMI was still running from your DVR to the AVR the audio problem could still exist.


I was using my H25 last night with NatGeoHD, and there were also video issues, so I tend to think it isn't the DVR.


----------



## 1953

veryoldschool said:


> I was using my H25 last night with NatGeoHD, and there were also video issues, so I tend to think it isn't the DVR.


I would agree there are audio issues with some stations, i.e. NatGeoHD yet I standby my suggestion. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## veryoldschool

1953 said:


> I would agree there are audio issues with some stations, i.e. NatGeoHD yet I standby my suggestion. Can't hurt to try.


It may not hurt to "go through the drill", to realize it's nothing on your end.


----------



## mklimek

Here in Nashville, I'm getting consistent dropouts on the CBS HD channel, but oddly enough, only during nationally televised programming. Once local programming starts, such as the local news, they stop completely.


----------



## jcirinci

I've been reading through the pages of this posting and am sharing the same bad audio drop outs that everyone else has. My primary drop outs are on 11 NBC HD-Local and 229 HGTV. I've had 5 tech visits with the last being today when the top tech in the area visited. They've replaced all the coax in my house (which was prior to this their white 3GHz solid copper core), the 4x8 switch, the LNB, tuned the dish which was way out of tune, and shortened the cable lengths by 80+ feet each. There are zero barrels and all brand new B-Bands. The receivers are 2 HR21 (one 700 one 200), an HR21-Pro which now has a bad tuner 1 and an HR24 which was to replace the HR21-Pro. Signal checks were done at every point and are all within the acceptable db range loss. The top tech (here in San Jose) thinks now it's interference with a baby monitor or some other wireless device that transmits in the 5-800 MHz range. I've disconnected everything and anything that would have been added that could possibly cause interference and no luck. At this point there's nothing left to do except to move to SWM (which I'd be curious if anyone else has tried this) Every single hardware point that I and the top DTV techs have worked are all replaced at this point so there's a pretty good smoking gun pointed at the transmission. Any thoughts ? Can't believe that after being a customer since 1998 I'll be dropping DTV for Comcast if they can't resolve this.


----------



## veryoldschool

My local NBC [KCRA] is also the worst here.
There now should be nothing wrong in your system. I'm on a SWiM, so don't change to it thinking it will have any affect.
This comes from problems with the signal being sent to DirecTV, and how the DirecTV MPEG-4 encoders handle [or don't] corrupted bits in the MPEG-2 feed.
You might turn off Dolby [in a receiver] and see if you see any change. If you do, it should further "prove" it's in the feed to your dish and nothing on your end.
I believe it's been 3 years since I too had "the group" out here going over my system, which BTW had zero defects, and they then handed me their cell with the broadcast engineer on the other end.


----------



## jcirinci

Many thanks - I forgot to add I went through the dolby on/off and with/with out receiver in the loop. I agree definitely broadcast at this point. I'm guessing they must have spent at least $1k in parts & labor trying to troubleshoot this. I'm tempted to say that this has happened to me in the past and they rewired the house for the first time because of this. I'm going to try to get these guys back to the house and have them replicate the "call the broadcast engineer" like you did. Also agreed on not switching to SWiM (thanks for the correct spelling) since I have dedicated Cat 5 and dual white coax to each receiver.



veryoldschool said:


> My local NBC [KCRA] is also the worst here.
> There now should be nothing wrong in your system. I'm on a SWiM, so don't change to it thinking it will have any affect.
> This comes from problems with the signal being sent to DirecTV, and how the DirecTV MPEG-4 encoders handle [or don't] corrupted bits in the MPEG-2 feed.
> You might turn off Dolby [in a receiver] and see if you see any change. If you do, it should further "prove" it's in the feed to your dish and nothing on your end.
> I believe it's been 3 years since I too had "the group" out here going over my system, which BTW had zero defects, and they then handed me their cell with the broadcast engineer on the other end.


----------



## veryoldschool

jcirinci said:


> Many thanks - I'm going to try to get these guys back to the house and have them replicate the "call the broadcast engineer" like you did. Also agreed on not switching to SWiM (thanks for the correct spelling) since I have dedicated Cat 5 and dual white coax to each receiver.


I had gone through Ellen's group: [email protected]
To get these guy's out. One was a field engineer, another the regional manager, with the latter the one who handed me the phone.
The broadcast engineer is known to be reading this thread BTW.
I'll PM him your post.


----------



## freshone

I have an audio issue that started about a few weeks ago. It effects every TV so I don't think it's a TV/Receiver issue though. I have DTV coming tomorrow but I would like to have an idea of what it *may* be. 

All three TV's, when you start them come up with no sound. You have to channel up and back and then wallah, sound is back. This goes for changing channels too. Very frustrating. But here's the strange part. Stuff on my DVR that I KNOW had sound when I watched does not any more. So I am totally baffled as to what the issue is.

Hopefully the tech can solve it but. I have a standard old non DVR HD receiver and an HR-20 if that helps but like I said. All TVs have the issue and thats fine. But the playback on the DVR sound? That concerns me.

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

freshone said:


> I have an audio issue that started about a few weeks ago. It effects every TV so I don't think it's a TV/Receiver issue though. I have DTV coming tomorrow but I would like to have an idea of what it *may* be.
> 
> All three TV's, when you start them come up with no sound. You have to channel up and back and then wallah, sound is back. This goes for changing channels too. Very frustrating. But here's the strange part. Stuff on my DVR that I KNOW had sound when I watched does not any more. So I am totally baffled as to what the issue is.
> 
> Hopefully the tech can solve it but. I have a standard old non DVR HD receiver and an HR-20 if that helps but like I said. All TVs have the issue and thats fine. But the playback on the DVR sound? That concerns me.
> 
> Thanks.


I don't think this has anything to do with the thread topic, which is about problems that aren't related to customer's systems.

I'm not sure why this is happening to all your TVs, but I know I don't have this problem, so without knowing which channels these are to check, it wouldn't seem to be coming from DirecTV's feed.
Hopefully the tech will find the source of the problem.


----------



## veryoldschool

jcirinci said:


> I'm going to try to get these guys back to the house.


 So after checking with "my people", the problems is known to be Dolby packet errors incoming to DirecTV.
It was also suggested to stop requesting techs since it won't change anything, which is why I started this thread.
They have read your post, so you've been heard.


----------



## phelme

The "brrrrriiiiip" phenomenon ( is that the official spelling by the way: 5 "r's" and 5 "i's"?  ) is rampant for me lately. This has been going on for a while, but seems to have picked up a head of steam this summer. Doesn't appear to be any channel that's immune to it: HBO, FX, HGTV, FOOD, local broadcast, doesn't matter.

This discussion has been going on for years, yet there _still_ seems to be confusion out there as to whether this occurs at the residence or the broadcasters. Which is it? Should I bother replacing my old H20-100 & H21-100? Will it make a lick of difference?

I came here from the old thread and I have to say, the title of that thread is appropriate as far as I'm concerned. It's not just audio dropouts, brrrrriiiiip lives on.


----------



## pinkertonfloyd

veryoldschool said:


> So after checking with "my people", the problems is known to be Dolby packet errors incoming to DirecTV.
> It was also suggested to stop requesting techs since it won't change anything, which is why I started this thread.
> They have read your post, so you've been heard.


Dumb question, why doesn't other<tm> carriers seem to have this issue. (although I hear Dish Network has an issue too). I took a 2 year sabbatical to a FTTH provider in my area (Surewest) who didn't have this issue one bit. (their only issue was $$$ kept creeping up with "fees") They're also doing the MPEG-2 to MPEG-4 switcharoo too (I've heard that excuse). Bad CODEC on DTV's end?


----------



## veryoldschool

pinkertonfloyd said:


> Dumb question, why doesn't other<tm> carriers seem to have this issue. (although I hear Dish Network has an issue too). I took a 2 year sabbatical to a FTTH provider in my area (Surewest) who didn't have this issue one bit. (their only issue was $$$ kept creeping up with "fees") They're also doing the MPEG-2 to MPEG-4 switcharoo too (I've heard that excuse). Bad CODEC on DTV's end?


It comes down to the transcoders being used to do the MPEG-2 to MPEG-4.
"If" someone else is doing this on the fly and not having these, they must be using a different manufacturer's.


----------



## keenan

Looks like the audio dropout problem has infected the graphics on TV as well.


----------



## Ed Campbell

Dropouts daily on Bloomberg TV. 

Yes, it might be nice as well if D* finally gave us the HD feed.


----------



## I WANT MORE

ESPNU right now.


----------



## haas

I am experiencing just quick one second audio drops ever since switching on dolby digital. Before that I never noticed them. New install about 30 days ago.

Are these the types of dropouts you guys are talking about? It is happening during monday night foootball tonight.


----------



## veryoldschool

haas said:


> I am experiencing just quick one second audio drops ever since switching on dolby digital. Before that I never noticed them. New install about 30 days ago.
> 
> Are these the types of dropouts you guys are talking about? It is happening during monday night foootball tonight.


Sure sounds like it, so there won't be much you can do on your end to resolve this "other than" complaining to DirecTV.


----------



## haas

veryoldschool said:


> Sure sounds like it, so there won't be much you can do on your end to resolve this "other than" complaining to DirecTV.


Just finished moving my H24 to to the digital coax connection instead of audio over HDMI just to make sure. Sounds like a lot of people have be "complaining" to DirecTV and they still haven't been able to find "fix"?


----------



## veryoldschool

haas said:


> Just finished moving my H24 to to the digital coax connection instead of audio over HDMI just to make sure. Sounds like a lot of people have be "complaining" to DirecTV and they still haven't been able to find "fix"?


Well they sure haven't made them all go away, but they have gotten better and this is mostly by DirecTV working with the program provider to improve their feed to DirecTV.


----------



## haas

So last night I was watching a recorded Reo Speedway Concert from the Audience network. There was a drop out so I rewound it and played it again. There was no dropout in the same spot. How is it the feed if it doesn't appear consistently in the source?

Thx


----------



## phelme

Must have had 5 or so dropouts in the first half hour of Project Runway on Lifetime last night. It was a bit disconcerting because I had DTV out earlier in the day to help with this. They put in a new LNB, which brought up the levels by 15 or so points on 103. 

I guess this convinces me more than ever this problem is at the source. I'll probably drop the 5.1 optical connection from my HD-PVR and live in an RCA 2-channel world for now because this is getting out of hand.


----------



## veryoldschool

phelme said:


> Must have had 5 or so dropouts in the first half hour of Project Runway on Lifetime last night. It was a bit disconcerting because I had DTV out earlier in the day to help with this. They put in a new LNB, which brought up the levels by 15 or so points on 103.
> 
> I guess this convinces me more than ever this problem is at the source. I'll probably drop the 5.1 optical connection from my HD-PVR and live in an RCA 2-channel world for now because this is getting out of hand.


Another option is to simply turn off Dolby in the receiver and use PCM out to your AVR.


----------



## phelme

veryoldschool said:


> Another option is to simply turn off Dolby in the receiver and use PCM out to your AVR.


OK, I'll give that a try.

One thing is for sure, since i've switched to 2-channel RCA, the dropouts are gone or at least to the point where they aren't as noticeable. but of course discrete sound is gone as well.


----------



## weaver6

Still having dropouts on Speed.


----------



## energyx

In PCM mode mine are more like skips. A few times an hour, but noticeable. Happens on both receivers HR24 and H25. I'm convinced it's something in the stream that the decoders in the STB or something in my SWM setup does not handle well. Does anyone with a non-SWM system have the same problems?


----------



## veryoldschool

energyx said:


> In PCM mode mine are more like skips. A few times an hour, but noticeable. Happens on both receivers HR24 and H25.* I'm convinced it's something in the stream* that the decoders in the STB or something in my SWM setup does not handle well. Does anyone with a non-SWM system have the same problems?


You should stop there, as it's in the uplink transcoder.


----------



## nickg2

haas said:


> So last night I was watching a recorded Reo Speedway Concert from the Audience network. There was a drop out so I rewound it and played it again. There was no dropout in the same spot. How is it the feed if it doesn't appear consistently in the source?
> 
> Thx


i notice that on the rewinds as well. i couldn't name you ONE channel where i DON'T get audio dropouts dozens of times a day. really unacceptable.


----------



## nickg2

Die Hard said:


> You have two choices:
> 1.Use the Direct mode by selecting D/ST on your remote. In this mode the signals bypass the tone adjustment circuitry meaning you'll lose some of the full rich surround sound but you'll have about half the droppouts.
> I use this mode and I think the surround sound is good enough for TV shows.
> 
> 2. Use the Dolby Digital setting (select STD) on your remote and then go into your parameter settings and set the following: Multi EQ= Audyssey
> Dynamic EQ= off and Dynamic Volume will automatically be set to off.
> Again, you will not have as good surround sound as when these are turned on but you'll have about half the dropouts and they'll be shorter in duration.
> 
> The Dynamic EQ is the culprit. When it's turned on, you have more dropouts and they're longer in duration.


i have no room correction modes such as Audyssey on my receiver and the dropouts still happen so i can't blame that as the culprit.

who's the Sgt. Schultz at DTV saying "I hear NUTHING!!!!"


----------



## veryoldschool

nickg2 said:


> who's the Sgt. Schultz at DTV saying "I hear NUTHING!!!!"


Not sure who you're talking to, but the broadcast engineer that I do reports back things like: the tech svcs guys looked at the transport coming from the station and they see lots of PCR and some PTS errors.


----------



## nickg2

veryoldschool said:


> Not sure who you're talking to, but the broadcast engineer that I do reports back things like: the tech svcs guys looked at the transport coming from the station and they see lots of PCR and some PTS errors.


well then you would think that they are trying to do something to rectify the situation.


----------



## veryoldschool

nickg2 said:


> well then you would think that they are trying to do something to rectify the situation.


I've been working with them for a very long time about this, can say they are spending a lot of effort on this.
When the source of the problem is coming from someone else [the providers] it isn't within their total control, which makes it "slightly" harder.


----------



## nickg2

veryoldschool said:


> When the source of the problem is coming from someone else [the providers] it isn't within their total control, which makes it "slightly" harder.


if the source of the problem is coming from the providers then why is it that i never encountered the same problem with Dish, just out of curiosity?


----------



## veryoldschool

nickg2 said:


> if the source of the problem is coming from the providers then why is it that i never encountered the same problem with Dish, just out of curiosity?


I don't know what Dish is doing, "but":
The problem mainly comes from errors in the MPEG-2 feed from the providers and how [poorly] the MPEG-4 transcoder deals with them. "Sometimes" resetting things at the uplink will resolve the problem, so it can be on the DirecTV end, but mostly it's from the providers.

As to why another service doesn't have the same problem "could be" that they're using a transcoder from a different manufacturer that handles these errors better.
MPEG-2 seems to be a bit more tolerant of these error, so they're not as noticeable, which tends to have the providers say it isn't their problem.
As customers, it is "our problem".
DirecTV has invested millions in Harmonic transcoders, and "I believe" is doing everything they can to address this.
Dish may be using the tandberg encoder. :shrug:

I worked for Harmonic a long time ago, and would gladly throw them under the bus over this.
My local NBC is [has been] horrible and they use a Harmonic MPEG-2 encoder that Harmonic has checked out and claims there isn't anything wrong with it [according to the station], and this feeds the Harmonic MPEG-4 encoder which has the problem.


----------



## kude

What's with the History Channel HD? THis is two nights in a row with crummy audio.


----------



## davemayo

Last week and tonight I'm having horrible audio dropouts on History Detectives on PBS. Anyone else?


----------



## fleckrj

Audio dropouts were as bad as I had ever experienced tonight during The Sing-Off on my local NBC station (WNCN, Raleigh). There was at least one dropout every three minutes for the entire hour.


----------



## haas

Definitely having the problem during monday night football on espn tonight.


----------



## burntgnat

This is so clearly a problem with Directv's feed...if they try to tell you otherwise you should let them know you're not an idiot and either want out of your contract (since they are not providing the service they promised) without a penalty which you have the right to; or you want a credit for the remainder of your contract period to put up with the crappy audio.

It's obviously not an end user problem because when the DVR is constantly recording the audio stream and if it was some intermittent problem with the end users equipment or cords or whatever it could not be reliably reproduced...but it can! The second audio drops out for you all you have to do is rewind your DVR and it will happen in the exact same spot every time...because the feed comes directly into the box and the DVR records that feed just as it is...it is a Directv problem.

Capitalize on this people and make Directv pay....they WILL credit your account for you or they also have no basis to keep you in the contract since the audio is crap. The more people that take advantage of this will force Directv's hand to fix the problem with their providers.


----------



## 1948GG

nickg2 said:


> if the source of the problem is coming from the providers then why is it that i never encountered the same problem with Dish, just out of curiosity?





veryoldschool said:


> I don't know what Dish is doing, "but":


They are both using Harmonic, unknown as to whether or not a few older models are still in the 'production' of their feeds.

But there is a MAJOR difference in how the streams are manipulated and sequenced which I'll get to in a minute.

ALL repeat ALL feeds going through DirecTV have audio dropouts. IF you haven't heard them, you simply haven't spent enough time or aren't 'sensitive' to them (or don't have outboard equipment that may be, or exacerbates the problem) . This includes all those originating as Mpeg2 (SD or HD), those originating as Mpeg4 (SD or HD), those being transcoded at DirectV, being fed through Ku or Ka, those with or without Dolby Digital audio. ALL means ALL, period.

So, what is the difference between the DISH plant and DirecTV then, if they use the same encoders? Well, for one, the digital routers (also made by Harmonic), of which DirecTV has and uses on a constant basis, and of which DISH DOESN'T have.

What does this router do? Well, for one, how does DirecTV 'clone' all those RSN channels for their MLB game subscriptions? How do they quickly and easily map those channels around, handle the 'Sunday Ticket' feeds without a battalion worth technical folks patching and re-patching those feeds?

The Harmonic router system. Which exact one they have, or if it's something Harmonic 'whipped up' out of their base product line, I have no idea; when it was installed they did issue a press release (this was at least 5-6 years ago), so what they actually have in place now is unknown.

But it is the major difference between the two plants. It enables DirecTV to map things 'on the fly', while DISH relies on 'hard wiring' things. Obviously, it's 'integral' to DirecTV's operation, and as long as only a 'small' percentage of customers are highly bothered by it, they can 'blow the problem away', so to speak.

The question of 'will it ever be fixed' is fairly interesting, as there are more customers than just one (or two) for their systems today, as major cable MSO's are beginning to transition to Mpeg4 quite literally as we speak. Bottom line, THEY WILL NOT PUT UP with this type of nonsense and will have to fix their system(s) pronto.


----------



## phelme

Since I've turned off the Dolby Digital option on the DirecTV receivers and went straight PCM a couple weeks ago, the "brrrippps" are gone. I've decided the trade off of lower fidelity is worth it.


----------



## jap

Disney xd channel- Los Angeles- it is bad


----------



## rustypixel

Just wanted to throw in my two cents. I just joined this forum this evening after being a DTV customer since about April of this year. I have been having two audio issues since day one; one second drop outs on just about every channel and some audio sync problems. I've had both problems before I set up my HT with a receiver and after. I'm a little shocked from the long running post that this hasn't been taken care of yet. I might be "new" to DTV, but I was with them from the very beginning (early 90's) and only switched to cable in late 2007 after divorcing and moving to an apartment. I have never had an issue like this and it's a big time bummer to have to deal with. Anyhoo, I'll be keeping a close eye on this thread.


----------



## caseyf5

Hello Everyone,

I am currently experiencing audio dropouts on History HD 269 no dropouts on History SD 269. No problem on HDNet HD 306 (I know no SD but I am trying to be consistent). I have tried some other HD channels in different areas and have experienced no audio dropouts.The show has changed on History HD 269 and the audio is now perfect again. The time frame was more than 10 minutes of bad audio.


----------



## ejbvt

Versus. Every time we watch Versus there are quick dropouts.


----------



## 1948GG

As referenced in the following thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=197836

Many channels across the board (again, ku/ka/mpeg2/mpeg4/dolby5.1/dolby2.0) are being affected, as well as lots of video feeds (SD and HD) are seeing tons of skipping and other 'problems' that have no name, over the past week or so.

Either A) DirecTV is fooling around with something or B) a wide variety of broadcasters are simultaneously fooling around with their feeds to DirecTV while providing 'clean' signals to their other customers (DISH, cablecos, FIOS, etc.).

Obviously, once gain, it's something that is 'common' to the data stream, not simply some individual encoder, signal supplier/broadcaster, or such. Unless they are so dim as to do mass s/w 'updates' of their encoders without fulling checking out and verifying beforehand (in my 35+ years experience with s/w folks, unfortunately entirely possible).


----------



## Lord Vader

Admittedly, ever since purchasing a new A/V receiver last December, my audio droputs have decreased 90% or so.


----------



## ktm250

I am also having the same problem with audio dropouts. Does it on a lot of different channels. Reminds me of what was happening a year ago. They must have fixed it for awhile but now it is doing it again. Time to start looking at a different provider.


----------



## penguin44

Yup same here across the board. Hdnet is the worst so far. Switching to pcm has worked but I don't want pcm. This really is nuts.


----------



## bigdaddyps

CBS, ABC, NBC, ESPN, etc. On and on she drops out, Where she stops nobody knows. Can't watch hardly ANT show without a dropout or 2 or 3 lately.

R they hiring sound engineers down at D, or Meth Lab workers?


----------



## haas

Yeah they reportedly pay $1 Billion dollars per year to the NFL for Sunday Ticket Rights. I suppose after that they have no money to fix their poor audio.


----------



## tsduke

They must know what it though. They had it pretty much fixed.


----------



## mridan

I have been having a lot of audio dropouts on HD Net Movies for the last couple of days. I have not had any issues with audio dropouts in years. Audio dropouts every few minutes or so. Does not happen on any other channels.


----------



## john262

I just registered so that I can weigh in on this topic. I am getting frequent dropouts on some channels. It usually just lasts for a split second but it's very irritating. Sometimes but not always the picture also freezes for a split second. It's on some HD channels but not all. Sometimes I can go days without it and then suddenly it's back again. Recently it was so bad on Animal Planet HD that I tuned my H20 receiver to the Animal Planet SD channel. I would rather watch an inferior picture than put up with those dropouts.

Now here is my question. I would like to cancel Directv and go with Dish since I have heard that this problem does not happen with Dish. But I am still under contract. Does anyone know if I could site those dropouts as a reason to get out of my contract? If I am not getting satisfactory service, and I am not due to the dropouts, then it seems to me that I should have the right to cancel my service with Directv without penalty. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## murdoc158

HR-22 started having audio dropouts when I upgraded the TV and AVR. HR-22 output with HDMI to Denon AVR-1910. Drops are on every channel. Did not notice dropouts when HR-22 output was Toslink to the old Sony AVR.


----------



## satcrazy

hi,
Funny, I'm a member, but I had to google to get here.

I have Dish. A new flatscreen, a new HD reciever, optical out, to optical in on A older Denon.

Dropouts like crazy, None on SD, Only PARTICULAR HD channels. To name a few, Spike, Comedy, AMC, EPIX etc...

FX, TCM, CNN, TWC, to name a few, worked great. 

I flipped back and forth, and it is consistent.

Audio dropouts meaning about every other word, making it unwatchable.

Thought it might be a "handshake" issue, But after giving it more thought, why would ONLY particular HD channels have this? 

Right now I'm thinking "source". 

HDMI connected directly to tv from sat recvr
optical from sat reciever to AVR


----------



## mridan

"mridan" said:


> I have been having a lot of audio dropouts on HD Net Movies for the last couple of days. I have not had any issues with audio dropouts in years. Audio dropouts every few minutes or so. Does not happen on any other channels.


I'm still having audio dropouts on HD NET Movies(561). No problems on any other channels. It has to be on D*'s end. Please fix.


----------



## energyx

611-1 skipping briefly approx every 20 seconds. Using analog stereo outputs to receiver.


----------



## mridan

"mridan" said:


> I'm still having audio dropouts on HD NET Movies(561). No problems on any other channels. It has to be on D*'s end. Please fix.


Still having audio dropouts every few minutes making HD NET Movies unwatchable. Hd DVR hdmi to panasonic receiver. Happens with my other dvr connected hdmi to plasma. So this is not an equipment problem. Does anyone else watching this channel have audio dropouts?


----------



## mridan

mridan said:


> Still having audio dropouts every few minutes making HD NET Movies unwatchable. Hd DVR hdmi to panasonic receiver. Happens with my other dvr connected hdmi to plasma. So this is not an equipment problem. Does anyone else watching this channel have audio dropouts?


On Monday 11/14 I emailed the engineer at HDnet Movies about audio dropouts. I also contacted D*. Monday night I tune to channel 561 and no more audio dropouts!!! For the last few days everything is still good. Thank you to whoever fixed the audio dropouts.


----------



## MysteryMan

Yesterday afternoon I noticed CNN's audio was out of sync for awhile.


----------



## 1948GG

This crap has been going on ever since the introduction of Mpeg4, way back in 2005. 

But it is affecting every channel on the system, Mpeg4/Mpeg2/SD/HD/Dolby5.1/Dolby2.0) INCLUDING the audio-only channels in the 800's. 

Interestingly, channels that are rarely affected include the Sunday Ticket broadcasts; one would think that since the signal path is 'temporary' and takes a couple 'hops' (either sat or fiber) more than the 'full time' movie channels and such (HDNet Movies comes to mind), that there is more possibility for 'errors'. But it seems to be 'not so', either that, or they (DirecTV) puts more effort into setting things up right for their 'premier' product.

Be that as it may, and despite my extremely long association with DirecTV, I've come to the decision that when I move this coming year, DirecTV will be history for me, except for the sports programming (MLB/NFL) I can't get any other way. 

Vote with your feet/money, since DirecTV deems this a problem they don't want to fix or even acknowledge.


----------



## oddballmkg

I just want to say that I just got one of the Directv Tivo’s, so far no more audio drop outs! The audio no longer drop off when the channel is changed. Like most people in this thread, I was getting audio drop outs with my HR23 every 5 to 20 minutes on most all of the channels. And the drop outs had been getting worse for me over the past couple of months. For me, the swap was worth it just to get rid of the audio problems. For audio I’m using an Onkyo 805, with hdmi connection to the Tivo and Samsung TV.


----------



## veryoldschool

oddballmkg said:


> I just want to say that I just got one of the Directv Tivo's, so far no more audio drop outs! The audio no longer drop off when the channel is changed. Like most people in this thread, I was getting audio drop outs with my HR23 every 5 to 20 minutes on most all of the channels. And the drop outs had been getting worse for me over the past couple of months. For me, the swap was worth it just to get rid of the audio problems. For audio I'm using an Onkyo 805, with hdmi connection to the Tivo and Samsung TV.


I'm interested in hearing about this over more time.
While I don't have them as often as you seemed to have had them, they are still randomly happening.
NatGeo HD seems to be one of my worst channels.


----------



## Die Hard

veryoldschool said:


> I'm interested in hearing about this over more time.
> While I don't have them as often as you seemed to have had them, they are still randomly happening.
> NatGeo HD seems to be one of my worst channels.


VOS
I am still having the same audio dropouts that I've had for 2 years.
They are not random. I can count on them to occur 1 to 3 times per hour.
And yes, NatGeo HD is one of the worst for exhibiting both audio and video dropouts/stutters about every ten minutes.


----------



## veryoldschool

Die Hard said:


> VOS
> I am still having the same audio dropouts that I've had for 2 years.
> They are not random. I can count on them to occur 1 to 3 times per hour.
> And yes, NatGeo HD is one of the worst for exhibiting both audio and video dropouts/stutters about every ten minutes.


Yes, but my real question was about oddballmkg and the new THR22 "not having" them. Since the hardware is the same, I question if in fact there is any difference "at all".


----------



## jbail51

I'm in the Washington, DC area, and my local channels are the only ones I have audio dropout problem with.

nbc-wrc tv 4

fox 5

abc-wjla

cbs-wusa

When I record my locals on hd dvr, the dropouts are not there.


----------



## jbail51

jbail51 said:


> I'm in the Washington, DC area, and my local channels are the only ones I have audio dropout problem with.
> 
> nbc-wrc tv 4
> 
> fox 5
> 
> abc-wjla
> 
> cbs-wusa
> 
> When I record my locals on hd dvr, the dropouts are not there.


When it's really bad, it happens every 20 t0 30 seconds, very annoying.


----------



## andrewj0781

I mainly notice it on my local Fox station. WWCP Fox TV 8 (Johnstown/Altoona, PA CH. 8)


----------



## veryoldschool

andrewj0781 said:


> I mainly notice it on my local Fox station. WWCP Fox TV 8 (Johnstown/Altoona, PA CH. 8)


It might be worth calling/emailing WWCP engineering and letting them know.
It is either on their end, or they can let DirecTV know [in ways we can't].


----------



## 1948GG

Complaining to the program supplier is the tail wagging the dog. The problem is with DirecTV, not the supplier. If it was the supplier, cable, DISH, OTA, you name it, would have the problem as well, and they DO NOT. 

If I was the engineer at that station, I'd tell the viewer straight out it's DirecTV's problem, and there IS NOTHING anyone can do (except for DirecTV) to cure it. Period.

If one listens VERY CAREFULLY even to PCM and analog outputs from the reciever/dvr's, the 'gaps' are still there, just not as jarring as the Dolby 5.1 audio. They are there even on the 'music only' channels in the 800's. LISTEN CAREFULLY.

This problem is due to the way DirecTV has designed (and the equipment used in) their plant. To cure it will take a large effort (and money) to re-engineer and 'do it right', like it should have been done in the first place. 

I'm moving in the next few months onto FIOS, if it still exists by the time I do (Verizon and Frontier are both being told by Wall St. to 'shut it down'), and keep DirecTV purely for the sports subscriptions (ExInn/Sunday Ticket). My local friends on both Comcast, FIOS, and DISH have no problems on the very same channels I continually have problems. 

This is the bottom line; really, STOP telling folks to complain to their local program supplier, and if they do, tell the chief engineer (if they still have one, most stations no longer do) to tell DirecTV to get off it's rear and FIX the problem.


----------



## veryoldschool

1948GG said:


> This is the bottom line; really, STOP telling folks to complain to their local program supplier, and if they do, tell the chief engineer (if they still have one, most stations no longer do) to tell DirecTV to get off it's rear and FIX the problem.


Maybe everyone's "bottom line" is slightly different.
I know from taking to a CBS engineer [who sometimes visits this site] that he was able to get DirecTV to work with him and improve the problem. With another station, not so much, but their OTA was crap too.

Since I've moved, I have different locals and can't say I've noticed the problem. "YMMV"


----------



## jbail51

jbail51 said:


> When it's really bad, it happens every 20 t0 30 seconds, very annoying.


For the last 3 days, have not had any audio dropouts on my locals in DC area. Knock on wood , hope it lasts. hope everyone else has good fortune with their dropout issues...


----------



## rayjoe2

Had NBC (chnl 10) (WAVY) dropping in and out during the SuperBowl yesterday. Confirmed with a buddy to rulle my system out. OTA was solid as was the SD broadcast. Most noticable during the 2nd QTR and was fixed within about 10-15 Mins.


----------



## AquiringSat

Coyotes/Flames game tonight has HORRIBLE Sound on both channels 695-1 and 780-1, and I just checked the SD versions and they're even Worse! It's Very Low Volume too


----------



## mark40511

Yesterday, I noticed this problem on FX HD and Spike HD, TBS HD and CNN. (at least as of now, that's the only channels I noticed them on.) That's what brought me to this post. It doesn't matter if it's recorded or live or if you skip back to buffer - it was still doing it. I thought this was resolved a long time ago, because I haven't noticed it in a while. These were like the old "hiccup" pic/audio dropouts that used to happen on certain HD channels back when I first got D* three or so years ago.


----------



## VicF

ABC Sacramento has been a nightmare for months now. I am 35 mi from the antenna and I get a few off the antenna but D* is really bad.


----------



## Joe Schmuck

For the past 2 weeks it's been very bad for me. It's not like the audio drops out, it's more like the audio isn't being decoded properly when I set the DVR to output Dolby Digital. I can force my A/V reciever to play stereo or mono to get the audio but it I set it to Dolby Digital it will output sound from the other channels, not the center channel at all. Weird.

Setting the DVR to PCM solves the issue in the fact I get the front speakers working but I no longer have Dolby Digital so no surrounds.

This all started up about 2 weeks ago and only happens on certain channels, not all of them. TNT, USA, and some of my locals for instance have the problem all the time.

I've set the DVRs to PCM for now and will check back periodically hoping that DD is fixed.


----------



## durian

Since mtv came back on, it flickers constantly, audio doesn't match the lips of people speaking and is dropping out. Basically cannot watch the channel most of the time.


----------



## 1953

durian said:


> Since mtv came back on, it flickers constantly, audio doesn't match the lips of people speaking and is dropping out. Basically cannot watch the channel most of the time.


Unplug your receiver for about 30 minutes then after the system is back up see if that helps. Since MTV quit being MTV I took them off.

Your problem may be all the acid MTV did back in the day. :eek2:


----------



## Joe Schmuck

Joe Schmuck said:


> This all started up about 2 weeks ago and only happens on certain channels, not all of them. TNT, USA, and some of my locals for instance have the problem all the time.
> 
> I've set the DVRs to PCM for now and will check back periodically hoping that DD is fixed.


The problem fixed itself once I reconnected the center channel speaker :nono2:

Some how a wire came loose and since my speakers sounded so good, I could never tell the center channel was gone during a non-DD audio, only when there was a true center channel did it sound like crap because I was missing the center channel speaker.


----------



## 1953

Joe Schmuck said:


> The problem fixed itself once I reconnected the center channel speaker :nono2:
> 
> Some how a wire came loose and since my speakers sounded so good, I could never tell the center channel was gone during a non-DD audio, only when there was a true center channel did it sound like crap because I was missing the center channel speaker.


That's happened to me before.


----------



## boogerbomb

Hmm one of the reasons I was considering switching from Uverse to DirecTV was that I cannot watch a 1080i HD program and get 5.1 audio. AT&T has no clue how to fix it and has given up on the issue. So I can only get HD audio if I set the HD streams to only 720p.

I was hoping that DirecTV didnt have that bad of an issue. For me, it happens on all HD stations. Is it as bad with DirecTV?


----------



## Joe Schmuck

boogerbomb said:


> Hmm one of the reasons I was considering switching from Uverse to DirecTV was that I cannot watch a 1080i HD program and get 5.1 audio. AT&T has no clue how to fix it and has given up on the issue. So I can only get HD audio if I set the HD streams to only 720p.
> 
> I was hoping that DirecTV didnt have that bad of an issue. For me, it happens on all HD stations. Is it as bad with DirecTV?


Dolby Digital is separate from the picture quality with DirecTv. You need to change the default from PCM to DD and you will get DD on channels that are transmitting DD. DirecTv is pretty good about it but unfortunately not all channels are DD.


----------



## orbeavhawk

Joe Schmuck said:


> Dolby Digital is separate from the picture quality with DirecTv. You need to change the default from PCM to DD and you will get DD on channels that are transmitting DD. DirecTv is pretty good about it but unfortunately not all channels are DD.


This has been TRUE for me too for the past 1 1/2 yrs - but as of 9/1 I have started getting DD, loss of synch issues, on ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX. I use the 24/500 DVR Receiver and it is and has been set on DD all this time. Using HDMI Cables I/O.......tried also installing an Optical/Cigital Cable yesterday to see if that would change things - BUT it has not. DTV tells me it is on my end..........but "common sense" tells me different......because I ONLY get these irritating drop outs of audio [split second to 5-15 seconds] while watching those major networks. IF it was on my end I would think that ALL their channels would be acting this way.
HATE to go back to Comcast...........but in a few more months now I have to consider it...........YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## veryoldschool

orbeavhawk said:


> This has been TRUE for me too for the past 1 1/2 yrs - but as of 9/1 I have started getting DD, loss of synch issues, on ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX. I use the 24/500 DVR Receiver and it is and has been set on DD all this time. Using HDMI Cables I/O.......tried also installing an Optical/Cigital Cable yesterday to see if that would change things - BUT it has not. DTV tells me it is on my end..........but "common sense" tells me different......because I ONLY get these irritating drop outs of audio [split second to 5-15 seconds] while watching those major networks. IF it was on my end I would think that ALL their channels would be acting this way.
> HATE to go back to Comcast...........but in a few more months now I have to consider it...........YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


This sounds very much like a problem I had a few years ago.
I'd suggest emailing [email protected]
Explain the problem and how it's only with your local HD channels.
One of Ellen's group should contact you.


----------



## orbeavhawk

VeryOLDschool---------THANKS! Sent her an EMail, hope/pray she can help - I called DTV Tech S. again to NO avail.........she tried to get me to sign up for their Service program for $5.99 a month.......then a repair man will come out.
Hope to not have to,,,,can't afford DTV the way it is!:sure:


----------



## 242424

Get ready for the "We haven't heard of that and we will escalate it to out engineers" reply


----------



## veryoldschool

242424 said:


> Get ready for the "We haven't heard of that and we will escalate it to out engineers" reply


Guess that might depend on how well you can explain the problem.
Ellen's group can be fairly good at getting the right attention to the problem.


----------



## Laxguy

I'd guess it's very unlikely even the best tech at your house can fix this. It really sounds like an uplink problem, and that needs to be addressed at a higher level- unless your locals are on a Sat. that's different from the channels you normally watch; then it could be a dish alignment matter. 

It'd be odd if others with DIRECTV® in your area aren't also having problems with the locals, again, unless it's a dish pointing thing.


----------



## celticpride

WOW! i cant believe this stuff is still going on after 2 and a half years thats when i left directv and i use to have problems with dropouts on my av receiver,but i dont remember what channels the drop outs were on.


----------



## orbeavhawk

Laxguy said:


> I'd guess it's very unlikely even the best tech at your house can fix this. It really sounds like an uplink problem, and that needs to be addressed at a higher level- unless your locals are on a Sat. that's different from the channels you normally watch; then it could be a dish alignment matter.
> 
> It'd be odd if others with DIRECTV® in your area aren't also having problems with the locals, again, unless it's a dish pointing thing.


THANKS for input.....have not heard back from "ellen" [above link].
ALL of my channels are off their SAT so, from what you say, I just may need my Dish re-aligned??? Does stand to reason when one thinks about it because I am getting this terrible problem ONLY from that small group of local channels.
Tech Support yesterday wanted me to disconnect my HDMI from the way I presently have it connected and go Direct into the TV rather than the AVR....I did'nt do that and have'nt done it YET.......know of course what they expect this to tell us BUT I don't know......the AVR puts out DD MultiChannel Audio....this is going out of synch.........the TV I don't believe handles DD multi-channel audio [stereo is it's max] - so that test may not be relevant??? [she could not tell me if alot of people in my area were having same problem]

Also....she told me IF I sign up for their $5.99/mo Service Policy that they would send out someone to fix me up........or pay a one time fee of $29.95.

Will that self test built into the DVR software spot if the dish is out of alignment in any areas?

TKS michael


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, do the recommended test! I didn't realize you had it run through an AVR. 

Others here are much better on reading the results of sat. strength, but you could begin by posting the signal strengths of each transponder. Quite a lot when you hit 'em all.

Some one else may be able to say which sat. and transponder carries your locals. Then if you compare other reception with channels on the same sat, you may get a fix if it's an alignment problem.

But, then, it may come down some change the local uplink has experienced.


----------



## veryoldschool

Laxguy said:


> But, then, it may come down some change the local uplink has experienced.


"Normally" if this is happening only on the local HD channels, alignment shouldn't be the problem.
Local spots have a bit more power than the CONUS, so one might expect problems with the national channels first, if alignment was the cause.


----------



## Laxguy

veryoldschool said:


> "Normally" if this is happening only on the local HD channels, alignment shouldn't be the problem.
> Local spots have a bit more power than the CONUS, so one might expect problems with the national channels first, if alignment was the cause.


I am reminded of the song "Fishin' in the Dark", which is what I am doing, mas o menos .:eek2:

If it's some glitch in the local uplink, alignment of dish shrinks to almost nothing as a possible cause. My theory holds water only if the locals are on a sat with a location that just got lost due to a Carrier Pigeon striking the dish....


----------



## veryoldschool

Laxguy said:


> I am reminded of the song "Fishin' in the Dark", which is what I am doing, mas o menos .:eek2:
> 
> If it's some glitch in the local uplink, alignment of dish shrinks to almost nothing as a possible cause. My theory holds water only if the locals are on a sat with a location that just got lost due to a Carrier Pigeon striking the dish....


Nobody knows until it's checked out.
Just because I had similar issues doesn't mean it's the problem this time.

Verify the basics and then proceed.


----------



## orbeavhawk

SOLUTION found for my Local Channel audio dropouts........want to share and possibly help anyone with similar problems.
Since I could not resolve this problem I decided to go to an antenna and OTA signals for just Locals...........I got my antenna out, checked back of my HDTV and saw it had an Optical Digital OUT for sound from the TV......I connected a O/D Cable from that to the AVR..........and before adding in the antenna, turned everything on via the DTV Receiver............WALA.......NO more drop outs...........Thank God! Did not have to use that antenna and go thru hassle of switching sources.
I now have Optical Digital Cables from the DTV Receiver to AVR and the HDTV to the AVR + the Original HDMI also.
What a relief!


----------



## Barcthespark

I have audio dropouts on KTVI 2 from St. Louis on D*. No problem when viewing OTA. Has been happening as long as I can remember. All other locals are fine.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Major audio drop outs on the RZC today.


----------



## Davenlr

I WANT MORE said:


> Major audio drop outs on the RZC today.


Yea, no kidding. When Green Bay came on, I switched to it, and was still having audio dropouts, so gave up and am watching the game on Tivo with an OTA antenna. No drop outs there.


----------



## Laxguy

Davenlr said:


> Yea, no kidding. When Green Bay came on, I switched to it, and was still having audio dropouts, so gave up and am watching the game on Tivo with an OTA antenna. No drop outs there.


Green Bay came on? It looks like they are right now, Jones' reception on ----ooops, Offensive interference.. Any way, whatever happens, the Niners have already come on. Rogers is playing great; no surprise.

No drop outs watching on Fox Ch. 2 here. (HR20-700)


----------



## acostapimps

Espn has audio dropouts for the galaxy and sounders soccer match or maybe it's the high winds and rain here in Chicago, can anybody confirm?


----------



## majikmarker

acostapimps said:


> Espn has audio dropouts for the galaxy and sounders soccer match or maybe it's the high winds and rain here in Chicago, can anybody confirm?


Watched a lot of the first half here in the Seattle area and the dropouts/glitches were as bad as I have ever seen.

I have an Onkyo AVR and I understand Onkyos' probably deal with the issue the worst so it may have been more noticeable on my end. I had multiple (not full) audio dropouts every 5-10 seconds and the worst glitches were accompanied with a video "burp".


----------



## Laxguy

I have my AVR linked back from the TV, and experience minimum dropouts- most or all are in the feed. 

So, it goes DIRECTV receiver->HDMI->TV->Optical link from TV (two year old Sammy) back to AVR (a new Denon, mid to low range) Works great, and often I don't need or want the AVR on, so it's easy to use TV speakers.


----------



## Joe Spears

I am getting a lot of audio dropouts during MNF right now on ESPN HD...:nono2:


----------



## Laxguy

Joe Spears said:


> I am getting a lot of audio dropouts during MNF right now on ESPN HD...:nono2:


I'm on delay, and tend to FF between many snaps, but not a hitch in the audio here tonight- nearing end of first half.


----------



## Joe Spears

Laxguy said:


> I'm on delay, and tend to FF between many snaps, but not a hitch in the audio here tonight- nearing end of first half.


Have you experienced any yet?

I am having them on ESPNU HD also, ESPN2 HD and ESPNews HD appear to be fine...


----------



## Laxguy

Joe Spears said:


> Have you experienced any yet?
> 
> I am having them on ESPNU HD also, ESPN2 HD and ESPNews HD appear to be fine...


Hi, Joe. No, the only glitch was a bunch of frames dropped, so audio and video bonked for about half a second or less. I probably watched less than half the whole show; the other half was FF.


----------



## drwdbs

Joe Spears said:


> I am getting a lot of audio dropouts during MNF right now on ESPN HD...:nono2:


I made a post about my issues in the HD Receiver board, but I have been having HORRIBLE audio dropouts on ESPN for awhile now, and it is getting worse- sometimes every 5 minutes or so.

I have an HR24 connected to a Denon Receiver via HDMI.

I know there have been HDMI handshake issues in the past, but for me, I only get the dropouts on ESPN, and if I turn of DD on the HR24, the dropouts disappear.


----------



## Laxguy

Would post 859 work for you?


----------



## haas

So, it goes DIRECTV receiver->HDMI->TV->Optical link from TV (two year old Sammy) back to AVR (a new Denon, mid to low range) Works great, and often I don't need or want the AVR on, so it's easy to use TV speakers.[/QUOTE]

I would try this however I have a Panasonic Plasma and they will not pass Dolby Digital from HDMI IN -> Optical OUT It strips it. So you just have a Stereo feed. That is the one downfall of Panasonic TV's.


----------



## jimmie57

haas said:


> So, it goes DIRECTV receiver->HDMI->TV->Optical link from TV (two year old Sammy) back to AVR (a new Denon, mid to low range) Works great, and often I don't need or want the AVR on, so it's easy to use TV speakers.


I would try this however I have a Panasonic Plasma and they will not pass Dolby Digital from HDMI IN -> Optical OUT It strips it. So you just have a Stereo feed. That is the one downfall of Panasonic TV's.[/quote]

To use the TV speakers,
I have my HR23 setup using Component cables to the TV and an Optical cable to the AVR.
I got a second remote and set one of them to control the TV speakers and the other one to control the sound using the AVR.
When I am going to switch to the AVR sounds I turn the volume way down on the TV speakers and do not o thru the hassle of turning them off and then havin to turn them back on.
I use the TV speakers about 8 hours and the AVR surround sound about 4 hours per day.


----------



## marke5860

I'm watching Oklahoma vs. Oklahoma St. on ESPN (206) and seem to be getting dropouts every 4-5 minutes. Very annoying. OTOH, I don't seem to notice them as much on other channels like I used to (Fox News, locals, Hist, Disc).


----------



## bflora

Me too!


----------



## jmhga44

I wished I had checked this thread a long time ago. I've been having a lot of the same audio problems that other members have described. Most of the sports channels (ESPN, any game on the Sunday Ticket or MLB packages) have been doing the audio dropouts for a while. I've also noticed it on Food Network, Spike, the History Channel, and I think also NatGeo. All channels that I previously mentioned are the HD feeds. I've got a HR24-100 DVR in my living room with a Sony HDTV and a Denon AV receiver and in my bedroom I'm running a H24 receiver with a Samsung HDTV and a Pioneer AV receiver. Both setups are running HDMI and the audio is set to Dolby Digital. I've noticed the audio dropouts (sometimes the picture will freeze at the same times) on either setup so I don't think I can pin it to one AV receiver. I've also checked the satellite signal when the audio dropouts happen and the signal is running in the 90's for each available satellite. If there is a clear answer on how to fix this problem I would like to get it solved too.


----------



## Laxguy

Are you going STB->AVR->HDTV all via HDMI?

Can you go direct to TV and then TV audio out (coax or optical) back to the AVR? There are few for whom this doesn't solve most dropouts on audio


----------



## jmhga44

Laxguy said:


> Are you going STB->AVR->HDTV all via HDMI?
> 
> Can you go direct to TV and then TV audio out (coax or optical) back to the AVR? There are few for whom this doesn't solve most dropouts on audio


All connections between the STB/AVR/HDTV are HDMI. On your suggestion if I go HDMI from STB to HDTV and back from HDTV audio out to AVR (coax or optical) wouldn't there have to be another cable from the HDTV to the AVR for the video to allow for proper switching?

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Laxguy

jmhga44 said:


> All connections between the STB/AVR/HDTV are HDMI. On your suggestion if I go HDMI from STB to HDTV and back from HDTV audio out to AVR (coax or optical) wouldn't there have to be another cable from the HDTV to the AVR for the video to allow for proper switching?
> 
> Thanks for your suggestion.


No, not on the setup with which I am familiar. With my Denon, I use its HDMI control and it syncs up with the TV's audio just fine. The Denon is new, and the Sammy it's connected to is only two years old, so YMMV.

It makes it easy to have the TV on with or without the AVR.


----------



## marke5860

Laxguy,
What model Denon do you have? Mine is a few years old and I'm positive part of the problem is the Audyssey processing. I don't think it deals with errors in the audio data stream very well. If I turn off the Audyssey processing, I don't notice the dropouts (they're still there, but much shorter). I'm wondering if the newer models might deal with this better.

BTW, i'm watching the Sugar Bowl and it is happening every few minutes it seems. ESPN again 



Laxguy said:


> No, not on the setup with which I am familiar. With my Denon, I use its HDMI control and it syncs up with the TV's audio just fine. The Denon is new, and the Sammy it's connected to is only two years old, so YMMV.
> 
> It makes it easy to have the TV on with or without the AVR.


----------



## zeus

I see dropouts on every channel. Sometimes once and hour, Sometimes once a day.

I have an Onkyo TX-NR608 with HDMI hookups, only.


----------



## Laxguy

My Denon is a 1613, not exactly high end, but new. 

I cannot recommend enough bypassing HDMI feed through. It obviates many problems or supposed problems in synch and artifacting. But to each his own.


----------



## jmhga44

marke5860 said:


> Laxguy,
> What model Denon do you have? Mine is a few years old and I'm positive part of the problem is the Audyssey processing. I don't think it deals with errors in the audio data stream very well. If I turn off the Audyssey processing, I don't notice the dropouts (they're still there, but much shorter). I'm wondering if the newer models might deal with this better.
> 
> BTW, i'm watching the Sugar Bowl and it is happening every few minutes it seems. ESPN again


I've got a 6 year old Denon receiver (AVR2307CI) that I use most frequently and the dropouts are especially noticiable on ESPN so you might be onto something there. I've also got a newer Pioneer receiver (VSX-60) that I've just purchased in the last 6 months and notice the audio dropouts on that receiver too.


----------



## Rtm

2 KPRC NBC has tons of audio dropouts HR24-100


----------



## fleckrj

The dropouts on ESPN during the Kentucky at Vanderbilt game tonight were worse than Kentucky's play during the last 15 minutes of the game. I think there were more dropouts than turnovers and missed free throws by both teams combined.


----------



## rsoares28

I'm connected to a pio 1021 amp and so far no complaints. had Directv for about a month. Just one quick audio drop out on TNT during the ASG.


----------



## bbeeman

I see frequent audio drop outs, usually with some pixelization, on 

Sacramento Local PBS (KVIE, Channel 6)

Very obvious on both an HR21-700 and an HR23-700, consistent, and I don't see it on other Sacramento locals.


----------



## Laxguy

bbeeman said:


> I see frequent audio drop outs, usually with some pixelization, on
> 
> Sacramento Local PBS (KVIE, Channel 6)
> 
> Very obvious on both an HR21-700 and an HR23-700, consistent, and I don't see it on other Sacramento locals.


Just tuned it, all o.k., but a ten minute look see doesn't prove much.

Are you using an AVR? If so, how is it hooked up?


----------



## glick1

Every channel that is in DD. No consistency.Some nights every 10 minute others every 1 1/2 hrs.
Hr24 with optical to panasonic btt195. At least the pictures decent but this is really getting old. Might have to make a switch to dish or dare I consider Brighthouse.
I have changed every cable and tried other AVRs all have done the same.


----------



## Laxguy

glick1 said:


> Every channel that is in DD. No consistency.Some nights every 10 minute others every 1 1/2 hrs.
> Hr24 with optical to panasonic btt195. At least the pictures decent but this is really getting old. Might have to make a switch to dish or dare I consider Brighthouse.
> I have changed every cable and tried other AVRs all have done the same.


Try this: run your optical cable from the TV back to the AVR.....


----------



## glick1

Tried that quite some time ago. Same result. Also lost dd from the tv optical


----------



## acostapimps

I'm getting a lot of dropouts on local Spanish station UniMas ch 60 wxft


----------



## coolman302003

Experienced two audio dropouts within about 15 minutes between the two.

Affected channel: HBO Comedy HD (506) 

1st around 3:15 AM ET. 

2nd around 3:30 AM ET, also noticed during the 2nd dropout there was a glitch in the video feed. 

Signal was 96 on 103ca tpn 13 (location of HBOCHD). 

Digital coaxial audio out from satellite receiver to audio receiver. Dolby Digital turned on. Was watching channel live.


----------



## glick1

Crazy amount of dropouts tonight!
At least one every 15 minutes...........this is really getting ridiculous!


----------



## glick1

Any solutions yet ?

If I switch to Component cable from hdmi will that help?


----------



## haas

I tried component and fiber optic just to make sure it wasn't a hdmi hand shake issue and it still occurred and does today. Maybe the new genie's don't do it but I would "guess" they do...


----------



## glick1

Just an update.............
S/w directv they sent a tech out. Tech has the same problem at his home. Says problem is similar on allot of his calls. He doesn't know a solution.
Tech claimed he replaced dish all wiring and he still has problem. S/w directv reps they say to keep a log of audio drops and they will call back.
I'm off to office depot to buy a case of paper!!! lol

Back to Square one!


----------



## marke5860

glick1 said:


> Just an update.............
> S/w directv they sent a tech out. Tech has the same problem at his home. Says problem is similar on allot of his calls. He doesn't know a solution.
> Tech claimed he replaced dish all wiring and he still has problem. S/w directv reps they say to keep a log of audio drops and they will call back.
> I'm off to office depot to buy a case of paper!!! lol
> 
> Back to Square one!


Which AVR are you using? Denon?


----------



## glick1

Started with Onkyo .....sold it on craiglist thinking that was the problem
Purchased Denon same problem, sold that
Now Panasonic thinking hdmi match would be perfect with my panasonic plasma
Same problem

If dish had NFL I would change in a minute!


----------



## marke5860

glick1 said:


> Started with Onkyo .....sold it on craiglist thinking that was the problem
> Purchased Denon same problem, sold that
> Now Panasonic thinking hdmi match would be perfect with my panasonic plasma
> Same problem
> 
> If dish had NFL I would change in a minute!


If I remember correctly, when I turned off the Audyssey processing on my Denon, the dropouts went away. I proved this by replaying the same show with the DVR. I can't remember the setting, but it is the one that bypasses all the processing (which makes the Audyssey feature worthless). I believe I could still hear a slight 'tick' noise where the dropout was previously. I need to try the experiment again.


----------



## glick1

So, in short...............There is no solution known or in progress as has been mentioned over the past 5 years.
Shame on you Directv.
I'm outta here.............


----------



## Joe Schmuck

I have an HR24 connected via HDMI to an Onkyo TX-NR515 and a Samsung 55" 6500 series TV using the Audio Return Channel (ARC) HDMI connection. I have not had any audio dropouts in many many months but I don't typically watch ESPN or HBO. I typically stay around locals (Washington DC Channels), HGTV, AMC, Comedy Central, History, ABC Family and a few others. The only thing I do experience [which has gotten better] is an audio dropout when I fast forward and then hit play, but those of quickly fixed with a pause and play.

Just thought I put that up there.


----------



## glick1

Anyone else that has had this problem get it solved through DIRECTV?
Is anyone with the HR34 or 44 having this problem?


----------



## veryoldschool

glick1 said:


> Anyone else that has had this problem get it solved through DIRECTV?
> Is anyone with the HR34 or 44 having this problem?


Not to the degree you seem to be having.
Way back when I started this thread, there was a problem with the encoders on the uplink. My worst was with my local HD channels.
For the most part, this isn't a problem anymore, which isn't to say I never have an audio dropout, but to say they're few and far between.


----------



## hdrick

I have also had audio drop outs and used to think it was my Denon receiver, but it also happens in my office and bedroom HD-DVR units which are connected HDMI without a receiver. I wear WIDEX hearing aids and this week I received a TV-DEX (from WIDEX) to test with my hearing aids. It is connected to the analog output (Red & White) of my HD-DVR and I get the same audio drop outs there as well. Glad to know it is not my equipment or my ears. : )


----------



## glick1

Does anyone with the "Genie" have these problems


----------



## sigma1914

glick1 said:


> Does anyone with the "Genie" have these problems


You were answered 2 posts before yours.


----------



## Laxguy

See VOS's post just previous. 

I've had occasional dropouts on every provider, every box. Sometimes it's the original pickup, sometimes a glitch in pass off, sometimes in final transmission, and sometimes local phenom. Never endemic, and except for severe storms in the path of the sat signal, never enough to cause me distress.


----------



## Chuck W

I haven't had total audio drops but lately on a few channels I'm getting a lot of audio "chirps". A&E is the worst, but I notice it on various other channels once in a while.
I dunno if these chirps are just my Onkyo 705 dealing with potential audio drops better than other's receivers.


----------



## etexlady

My audio dropouts occur on every channel. Lately they have been worse plus pixilation has occurred more often too. In the last couple of weeks the audio drops out for a moment or two but when it returns the voices sound like they have been put on slowwwwww speed. I can usually fix it by backing up a little but it's getting tedious. I notice it more on the TV with the HR20-700 box.


----------



## glick1

Have had an open ticket through special handling for the last 5 weeks. They referred to their engineers.
To make a long story short last week they said it's a known issue and this week they claim it's something in my house or my A/V system.
I have purchased three a/v systems in trying to alleviate this problem. Obviously they have no clue or idea of how to fix this.

I will be leaving directv next week. Thanks for all your replies and suggestions.


----------



## glick1

In fairness to DTV I wanted to give an update on my previous post. I called to cancel my account and the rep went through all my customer service records and arranged for a installation of a hr44 with an optical output. It was installed the next day. Since getting it I have had NO audio dropouts other than the brief adjustment when you change a channel. I did have to extend my contract on the premise that it worked and it has. I am completely satisfied with this new receiver. I really dont need to record 5 shows and was only looking for a receiver that would solve the audio drop outs I was having with the HR24. It took almost 2 months to solve this and I must say I am completely satisfied .
For those using a hr24 and getting these dropouts I highly suggest you relay my circumstance.


----------



## twiseguy

I don`t have much problem with audio dropouts, but I do have a few channels, most notably WGN, where the audio sync is off.


----------



## acostapimps

I'm getting a lot of dropouts on local Spanish station UniMas ch 60 wxft

And it still exist today which has terrible audio dropouts, does anybody in the local area have this problem on this channel? Ch 60 WXFT UniMas, it doesn't seem to have an issue on Ch 408 west coast version.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## WebHobbit

Is there any reason to continue posting? I mean this is what 3-5 years old and still no solution from DTV?

I'm seriously considering going back to OTA and TiVo. I'll miss a lot of channels but I'll save 60+ bucks a month and have clear unbroken audio.


----------



## taylorhively

This problem magically went away for me maybe 2+ year ago or so? I had the problem for about 9-12 months I think. I recall the best solution I had was to disable Dolby Digital so the dropouts would stop causing my receiver to switch modes resulting in about 4-5 seconds of no audio. At least in stereo/prologic the dropouts were under .5 seconds and in some cases you almost didn't notice them.
I don't recall exactly when, but at some point the problem just went away all of a sudden and it seemed to coincide with a DirecTV update. I remember getting to the point of desperation that I'd drop DirecTV or get a different audio receiver as the problem was known happen on some but not others.
In my particular case I was getting between 4-6 audio dropouts per 1 hour show and it occurred on all channels.

If this is an occasional dropout on particular channels, then this may be a totally different issue.


----------



## WebHobbit

Well I'm NOT giving up digital 5 channel sound to "fix" this BS.


----------



## 242424

WebHobbit said:


> *Is there any reason to continue posting?* I mean this is what 3-5 years old and still no solution from DTV?
> 
> I'm seriously considering going back to OTA and TiVo. I'll miss a lot of channels but I'll save 60+ bucks a month and have clear unbroken audio.


Nope, DTV has shown us they don't care


----------



## john262

I am getting frequent dropouts on Palladia today. It's especially irritating because it's music. It's hard to enjoy it when suddenly the music cuts out for a moment.


----------



## Davenlr

WebHobbit said:


> Well I'm NOT giving up digital 5 channel sound to "fix" this BS.


And I can confirm its a DirecTv problem. I have both my Tivo and DirecTv receiver plugged into the same switcher, same audio amp, same tv. I *NEVER* get audio drop outs on the Tivo (Xfinity) but get them all day long on the H24. And the HDMI cables are identical high speed cables from monoprice, and have been switched out. Nothing I have done seems to cure the problem.

When DirecTv first went to mpeg4, they used to have what was coined by the group here as a "Brrrrrrrrrrp" and sounded just like it. When they fixed that, is the exact same time the audio drop outs started occuring.

Im betting (and havent tried it yet) that if you were to switch over to the mpeg2 SD version of a channel you are having issues with, the problem would stop.


----------



## hasan

Davenlr said:


> And I can confirm its a DirecTv problem. I have both my Tivo and DirecTv receiver plugged into the same switcher, same audio amp, same tv. I *NEVER* get audio drop outs on the Tivo (Xfinity) but get them all day long on the H24. And the HDMI cables are identical high speed cables from monoprice, and have been switched out. Nothing I have done seems to cure the problem.
> 
> When DirecTv first went to mpeg4, they used to have what was coined by the group here as a "Brrrrrrrrrrp" and sounded just like it. When they fixed that, is the exact same time the audio drop outs started occuring.
> 
> Im betting (and havent tried it yet) that if you were to switch over to the mpeg2 SD version of a channel you are having issues with, the problem would stop.


Having just upgraded to an HR44 and two HR24's, I can confirm that the audio drop outs still exist and fully agree that we traded brrrrp for a full audio punch out. (at least that's what it looked like to me, when I experienced it)


----------



## coolman302003

Experienced two audio dropouts last night during Trail Blazers @ Spurs NBA game.

Affected channel: FS Southwest Plus HD (677-1)

1st - 8:45 PM ET 

2nd - 9:08 PM ET

Digital coaxial audio out from HR24-200 to audio receiver. Dolby Digital turned on. Was watching the channel live.


----------



## Impala1ss

I still get them on all channels - once or twice an hour for just less than 1 second each. I know it's D* because I changed my AVR because I thought it was that and I still get them.


----------



## 1953

CBS, CH 11 Dallas


----------



## NashGuy

I have an HR44 Genie and was noticing occasional audio drop-outs (1 sec or less). Had the HR44 connected via HDMI to my Pioneer 5.1 receiver which was connected via HDMI to the TV. Seemed to happen more often on the Showtime HD channels but then I watch several series there, so maybe that was coincidental.

A couple days ago, I rerouted my connections so that video goes straight from the HR44 to the TV via HDMI while audio goes to the receiver via optical audio. So far, I've experienced no drop-outs, so hoping that takes care of the problem.

Also, as someone else on one of these boards posted, it seems like the surround sound effect is better / more pronounced with DirecTV than other providers I've had. I hardly noticed it at all with U-verse (despite using the same receiver and connection and making sure I had DD5.1 turned on in the DVR) but I've been startled a couple times by sounds coming from behind me after switching to DirecTV!


----------



## spikor

I have a Genie and 3 Clients or Mini's whatever you want to call them. We can be watching any channel ( I do not look and see if it is HD or not )and the Voice (Audio)will go out and you have to go up 4 or 5 channels and back down 4 or 5 channels (lets say you were on 261 and the voice/audio goes out and you have to go up 262,263,264,265 and back down 264,263,262 to 261 before the voice/audio resets and comes back on. Locals as well.) also I do have it going thru a sound system (surround sound ) it cannot be held to that ( that it would be the surround system causing the problem ) because it started or happened before I started using it......so it is not because I started to use a surround system. Also was told by my Dad it happens 4 to 5 times a day at anytime morning,noon,evening or night. No certain time.


----------



## CraigerM

The only problem I have is when my H24 turns on audio is delayed a few seconds then comes on.


----------



## code4code5

Still get frequent audio drops on KRMA PBS Denver channel 6. The boy gets grumpy when he can't hear what Elmo is saying. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy

code4code5 said:


> Still get frequent audio drops on KRMA PBS Denver channel 6. The boy gets grumpy when he can't hear what Elmo is saying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Turn on CC!!


----------



## code4code5

We usually have cc on. The only trouble is that the Elmo fan is only two and can't read yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy

Heh. Well, at least he has incentive now!

Edit: Come to think of it, Elmo isn't really meant to be understood, is he?


----------



## Impala1ss

I get several types of dropouts that seem to come from my HR24 D* recorder. The first are about 1/2 second dropouts every 10-15 minutes. The second is the sound completely goes out. The ways to get it back are to turn off HR24, and the second is to pause the recording and then hit Play again. It comes right back on.


----------



## Blitz68

I'm getting audio drop outs all of the sudden on WTMJ out of Milwaukee.

HR24/500 
Ox884

It happens a lot but most recently during the morning news from 5:30am to 7:00am and on the Today show at 7:00am.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## fornold

I have getting plenty of dropouts on CBS KTVT in Dallas recently.


----------



## Mervis

fornold said:


> I have getting plenty of dropouts on CBS KTVT in Dallas recently.


Me too. ESPN also. Have to hit pause and then play to get sound.


----------



## glick1

Back with Directv with a an hr44-500. Same drop outs and getting worse by the day. 

If we rewind a live show for 10 seconds and play no drop outs. 
I have come to the conclusion that they are aware of this but have no solution.

Switching to dish or spectrum in January for sure!


----------



## jimmie57

fornold said:


> I have getting plenty of dropouts on CBS KTVT in Dallas recently.


CBS is definitely the worst, closely followed by many of the sports programming.


----------



## ejbvt

I haven't found a channel that DOESN'T haven't audio/video drops...


----------



## 242424

ejbvt said:


> I haven't found a channel that DOESN'T haven't audio/video drops...


----------



## Rich

ejbvt said:


> I haven't found a channel that DOESN'T haven't audio/video drops...


I see them on NF too. Don't care, minor annoyance.

Rich


----------

